# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Mislukte galoperatie

## azziepazzie

All,
2004 is voor mij niet top begonnen. Na een eerste foute diagnose werd op 1 januari een acute galblaasontsteking geconstateerd. Op 2 januari ben ik daaraan geholpen. De arts die mij opereerde gaf aan dat het een &#39;routine&#39; operatie zou worden, die middels een kijkoperatie uitgevoerd zou worden. Na 4 dagen wilde de artsen mij naar huis sturen maar dat heb k geweigerd en na het zeuren om extra controle kwamen ze erachter dat ik 1,5L gal in mijn buik had staan. Er is pr ongeluk de grote galweg doorgeknipt en er lekt dus gal uit de lever in mijn buikholte.Vanaf dat moment is alles misgegaan, van verpleegkundige akties tot aan het aanleggen van een drain. Nu ben k 5 buikoperaties en een beschadigde lever, een buikvliesontsteking en 2 weken IC verder. Ik heb een grote drain onder mijn lever liggen voor de lekkage en enkele weken geleden hebben ze een kleine drain in mijn kleine galweg in de lever geplaatst omdat daar stuwing ontstond. Nu ben k thuis aan het revalideren en wacht op een hersteloperatie. Hierbij gaan ze mijn dunne darm aan de lever (kleine galwegen daarin) hechten. Ik kan er niets over vinden op internet en ben benieuwd naar verhalen over zo&#39;n hersteloperatie en namen van specialisten op dit gebied. Ik word geholpen in UMC St Radboud te Nijmegen.
groetjes
Astrid

----------


## Aad

Astrid,
gezien de datum van jouw bericht is hopelijk het ergste achter de rug. Mijn vrouw ligt momenteel in het ziekenhuis sinds 2 dagen op de IC na een mislukte galoperatie. Er is veel gal in de buikholte gekomen (4 dagen verwaarloosd), de nieren werken slecht, zij heeft een buikvliesontsteking en een drain voor galafvoer. Graag hoor ik meer over jouw ervaringen: hoe lang duurde het voor je op de IC weer wat ging opknappen? Hoe is de herstellende operatie inmiddels verlopen?
Hopelijk een reactie. Groeten
Aad

----------


## carry

Hallo lezers,
Ook ik heb veel pech gehad na het verwijderen van mijn galblaas. Er is een lekkage opgetreden, die pas na ruim twee weken werd erkend na veelvuldig aandringen dat ik de afschuwelijke pijn echt niet meer kon verdragen. Er is toen na overplaatsing naar een academisch ziekenhuis ter plekke 3 liter gal uit mijn buik gedraineerd. Nu een aantal weken en vele complicaties later ben ik lichamelijk en geestelijk een wrak door de vele pijn die ze mij zo lang hebben laten lijden. Ook ben ik bang voor blijvende schade aan mijn ingewanden, die zolang in het gal hebben gelegen. Ik ben nu op zoek naar mensen die hetzelfde hebben meegemaakt om ervaringen uit te wisselen. Bovendien ben ik benieuwd of er mensen zijn die ook juridische stappen hebben ondernomen tegen het ziekenhuis. Ik ben dit wel van plan, omdat ons prive-leven het zwaar te verduren heeft gehad. Ik was net 4 maanden geleden bevallen van een zoontje en had al een dochtertje van 2 en aangezien mijn man en ik een eigen zaak hebben, was het voor mijn man zeer belastend om alles nog in goede banen te leiden.
Ben dus benieuwd en hoop in contact te komen met mede lotgevallen...
Groetjes Carry

----------


## azziepazzie

Hoi AAd,
Sorry dat ik nu pas reageer...hopelijk is met jouw vrouw alles goedgekomen. Met mij wel na 9 operaties...De IC tijd was behoorlijk heftig. Ik heb 2 weken in gesedeerde toestand gelegen en de boodschap was dat de artsen mij niet konden redden dat moest mijn lichaam zelf doen. Bel me als je wat meer wilt weten
06-51564896
gr. astrid





> Astrid,
> gezien de datum van jouw bericht is hopelijk het ergste achter de rug. Mijn vrouw ligt momenteel in het ziekenhuis sinds 2 dagen op de IC na een mislukte galoperatie. Er is veel gal in de buikholte gekomen (4 dagen verwaarloosd), de nieren werken slecht, zij heeft een buikvliesontsteking en een drain voor galafvoer. Graag hoor ik meer over jouw ervaringen: hoe lang duurde het voor je op de IC weer wat ging opknappen? Hoe is de herstellende operatie inmiddels verlopen?
> Hopelijk een reactie. Groeten
> Aad

----------


## elsa

ja, ook heb zo'n verhaal meegemaakt. Vandaag zijn de stents uit mijn galwegen gehaald. Wat een drama's meegemaakt. Ook lang gelegen, veel heel veel pijn gehad, buikspoeling gehad, twee drains in de buikholte, buikvliesontsteking, twee keer ercp en de nodige andere blunders. Over een maand weer controle, omdat de leverfuncies nog niet in orde zijn. Ben erg bang voor verklevingen in mijn buik.

----------


## Waaromik?

Bij mij een vergelijkbaar drama. 3 Jaar geleden. Galblaas verwijderd, ± 15 min. na de operatie meteen weer een pijn-aanval. (alsof ik al niet genoeg aanvallen had gehad tijdens de "wachtlijst"!!) Om een lang verhaal kort te houden, 3 dagen na de operatie een lekkage geconstateerd. Met spoed op een Zondag-ochtend een stent geplaatst met een ERCP. Na deze actie nog een week in het ziekenhuis gelegen. Volgens de artsen was het "clipje" die de galweg afsluit, eraf geschoten. "Tsja, meneer, kan gebeuren"... 3% van alle galblaas operaties gebeurt er wel zoiets... Na dit alles ben ik 10 maanden bezig geweest met onderzoeken. Van lactose-tests tot MRI scans. Ik had namelijk darm klachten en pijnen rondom de ex-galblaas. Eindconclusie: Ik heb aan dit alles een spastische-darm overgehouden. Waarschijnlijk door een zenuw-beschadiging van de dikke darm. Ook heb ik soms last van "verklevings pijn". Ik heb wel het idee dat dit met de jaren wat minder word. Ik heb inmiddels vrede met alles wat er gebeurt is. (MISLUKT!) 
Alleen het feit dat als ik iemand pijn zie lijden, ik géén medelijden meer voel...En als die pijn betreft je eigen kinderen is, is dit géén leuke eigenschap!! (Heb laatst uitgerekend dat ik ± 80 uur extreme pijn heb meegemaakt!) 
Ik zit nog te denken om via het operatie-verslag de desbetreffende chirurg-in opleiding- nog te benaderen voor een exacte uitleg over wat er nou precies is mis gegaan...
Groet, T. (36 jaar)

----------


## Tommy1

Beste mensen,

Jullie verhalen klinken mij helaas bekend in de oren. Mijn vader heeft maanden geleden ook een galblaasoperatie gehad. Om ook dit verhaal maar in te korten, galwegen doorgeknipt (foutje....) en een week of 8 geleden een geslaagde (?) hersteloperatie. Galwegen weer aangesloten (wel omleiding). Mijn vader is 75. Was altijd fit (hele leven zwaar lichamelijk werk gedaan), maar nu heeft hij veel pijn. Op bed gaat het wel, maar gedurende de dag wordt deze steeds erger. Hij moet medicijnen afbouwen (wat hij ook doen), maar pijn wordt niet minder. Met name tramal schijnt niet best te zijn. To the point nu. Vraag: wordt deze pijn nog wat minder? Wat zouden jullie hem aanraden, veel bewegen of juist veel rusten. Waarom heeft hij nu nog steeds veel pijn? Heeft voeding invloed? Zij er alternatieve manieren van pijnbestrijding? Een hele lijst vragen. Ik hoop dat iemand wil reageren. 

Iedereen veel sterkte. 

Oh ja...in de tussentijd kregen we ook nog ff te horen dat mijn zusje een uitgezaaide vorm van borstkanker heeft. Deze is niet meer te genezen. Ze krijgt nu de rest van haar leven iedere week chemo. 

Wil niet zielig doen (heeft niemand wat aan), maar als oudste zoon + broer lig is 's nachts best wel een een potje te janken.

Sterkte jullie allemaal (gelukkis schijnt de zon vandaag). 

Tom

----------


## winters

Graag zou ik wat meer willen weten betreffende de herstel operatie galwegen. Mijn man is met een kijkoperatie geopereerd mislukt dus bloedvat geraakt toen een gewone operatie galweg doorgesneden na verschillende ziekenhuizen veel pijn ellende buikvlies ontstkeing 5 liter gal in de buik terecht gekomen in het UMCG in Groningen. Daar gelijk weer geopereerd en drains geplaats nu wachten op de herstel operatie. 
Heeft iemand daar ervaring mee. We zijn nu bijna 4 maand verder met heel veel ellende , pijn beperkingen en niet kunnen werken.
Is hier juridisch ook wat aan te doen ? 
graag reacties.

----------


## linda73

Bij mij is er ook gal in de buikholte gelopen na een galblaas verwijdering.
Via een ERCP een stent geplaatst deze is ook weer verwijderd maar ik blijf klachten houden van pijn.
Het lijkt wel of er een orgaan een pompende beweging maakt. en het geeft een brandend gevoel.( net onder de ribben bij het borstbeen) Weet iemand misschien wat het is?

----------


## flexmaid

HI, bij mij is in juni 2006 mijn gal eruit gehaald, sinds deze tijd heb ik dezelfde pijnklachten als jij aangeeft. Ook die pompende beweging..

----------


## aimee62

Ik ben 2 weken geleden geopereerd aan mn galblaas en ben blij dat ik deze verhalen niet van te voren gelezen heb. Maar ja dat zou niet uitgemaakt hebben, hij moest er toch uit.Had al bijna 2 jaar klachten, koliekaanvallen dier erg pijnlijk waren maar mbv pijnstillers uiteindelijk toch over gingen. Ik had zo'n aanval misschien 2 a 3 keer per jaar, dus nog wel te overzien. Alleen de laatste aanval van ruim 2 weken geleden, ging niet over na 600 mg ibuprofen, een injectie met diclofenac en een zetpil met diclofenac (en dat alles in 3 uur tijd, dus daar zou je toch wel iemand van de pij mee moeten kunnen afhelpen, niet dus) Toevallig had mn eigen huisarts die nacht dienst en zij heeft me naar het ziekenhuis gestuurd om me die dag te laten opereren. Dus binnen enkele uren lag ik op de OK.
De operatie was goed gegaan, maar ik bleef pijn houden in mn rug onder mn schouderbladen en vlak onder mn rechterborst dus boven het litteken (had de uitgebreide operatie). Echte wondpijn had ik gek genoeg niet, of de andere pijn overheerste dat kan ook. Ik kreeg pijnstillers maar t hielp niet.
Ik heb wel in de nacht na de operatie en de volgende morgen vroeg behoorlijk wat gal overgegeven. herkent iemand dit?
Maar goed ik heb 4 dagen na de operatie een echo gehad van het operatiegebied, de volgende dag zijn er foto's gemaakt van mn hart en longen en weer een dag later hebben ze contrastvloeistof ingespoten en kreeg ik een CT scan omdat ze dachten dat ik misschien een longembolie had. Gelukkig hebben ze niks kunnen vinden, maar de pijn bleef, nu na ruim 2 weken is het gelukkig wel minder geworden.
Was paar dagen geleden op controle bij de chirurge en zij vermoed dat het een kneuzing is van spieren of ribben, veroorzaakt tijdens de operatie.
Alleen toen ik nog in het ziekenhuis lag (heb er een week gelegen), hebben ze 4 dagen na de operatie de eerste helft van de hechtingen eruit gehaald en een dag later de 2e helft. Weer een dag later is een deel van de wond opengeprongen en nog steeds niet geheeld, komt nog elke dag bloed en pus uit. Wie herkent dit?

----------


## pita1

Ook ik wil graag even iets kwijt over een mislukte galblaasoperatie. Bij mij is het in dec.2004 mis gegaan en ook galwegen doorgehaald en lever geraakt na galblaasverwijdering en na 11 dagen was ik zo ziek dat ik het niet meer uithield van de pijn en de arts zei "je ben niet ziek"" de volgende dag kreeg ik een echo na dagen nuchter en zeuren en toen kwam er 7 liter gal uit mijn buik. 2 drains geplaatst en na 7 weken naar huis om aan te sterken voor een hersteloperatie in amc . In juni2005 en in november2005 hersteloperaties gehad na veel complicaties, gal teruggeven via sonde en 30 kg lichter was ik in januari 2006 drainvrij. Maar ik bleef klachten houden misselijk, ziek en steken in mijn rechterribbenboog. In September 2006 ging het weer mis en was mijn herstelde galgang (een van de 3 aansluitingen op mijn darm) weer gaan dichtzitten. Ook weer proberen te verwijden om weer toeloop van gal in mijn darm te krijgen d.m.v. drain al met al niet gelukt, dus werd er verteld dat ik mijn rechterkant van mijn lever zal worden verwijderd en ik dan op links verder moest leven. Maar dat deel was te klein om te overleven dus kreeg ik in Maart 2007 een leverembolisatie rechts in de lever en nadat de lever voldoende gegroeid was heb ik afgelopen september de laatste herstel operatie gehad. Na die operatie weer complicaties gehad abces en vocht achter de longen en hele zware antbiotica eind november infuusvrij. In januarie 2008 nog alcohol (6x) via de drain tegen de lever aangespoten om het lekken tegen te gaan. Ook dit is niet helemaal gelukt nu is de drain begin maart uitgehaald en kijken of het niet meer gaat lekken en tot nu toe gaat het 5 weken redelijk goed. Lang verhaal met veel tegenslag wie herkent dit?
gr.pita1

----------


## tmc

jee Pita1!! Dit is helemaal hels! Ik dacht dat mijn verhaal al erg was maar dit slaat alles! Ik hoop dat het nu beter blijft gaan met je. Heb je nog ooit de chirurg gesproken die de galblaas operatie heeft uitgevoerd? en hoe reageerde hij/zij? Zou je juridisch stappen kunnen ondernemen?

----------


## Déylanna

Als ik al deze verhalen zo lees, over dat er (weer) een galblaasoperatie is mislukt, dan vraag ik me toch echt af of sommige artsen opereren met hun ogen dicht!!!!!!
Bij mij is de galblaas verwijdering redelijk goed gegaan. Althans, dat wil zeggen dat ik er beter van af ben gekomen dan de meesten hier. Bij mij hebben ze tijdens de verwijdering mijn darm doorgeprikt waardoor alles vanuit mijn darm in mijn buik liep. Gelukkig ontdekte de chirurg dit tijdens de operatie en heeft ze het lek gedicht, anders was het misschien ook wel anders afgelopen. Ik vraag me eigen af of ik al die pijnen die ik nu nog steeds heb, kan toewijden aan die fout tijdens die operatie. 
In ieder geval gebeurt het steeds vaker dat er een galblaas operatie mislukt. Bij een buurtje van mij, is het ook mislukt. Bij haar hadden ze het clipje te ver naar de lever toe gezet waardoor de lever compleet werd afgesloten, met als gevolg een leverontsteking!!!
Om alles weer te herstellen heeft ze drie operaties moeten ondergaan.
Bij sommige artsen zet ik zo mijn vraagtekens...................

----------


## tmc

DR.Rauws in het AMC!! De beste op dit gebied. Hij is schijnbaar ook de arts geweest van Pr. Bernard. Hij is ook heel aardig.
Ik weet niet of hij ook zo ervaren is op het gebied van je vader natuurlijk maar ik weet wel dat hij heeeeel goed is en zowieso is het amc het beste ziekenhuis in Nederland op het gebied van Maag, darm, lever.
succes!

----------


## raymondg.

Vorige jaar is mijn gezondheid drastisch verandert. Het begon in augustus acute pijnaanval in mijn rechter ribbenstreek maar na het slikken van paracetamols was het weg. Tweede week van oktober begon ik te hoesten wat ongeveer 5 weken duurde. Heb toendertijd 4 verschillende huisartsen bezocht in hun kliniek maar wist niet wat het was omdat mijn longen schoon waren. Kreeg toen weer aanval bij mijn ribbenstreek. Uiteindelijk eind november doorwewezen naar westeinde ziekenhuis Den Haag. Waarbij ze bij mijn echo een zeer zeldzame lever en maag tuberculose hadden bevonden. Toen begon het echte ellende van pijn. 24 uur per dag voor de volgende 3 maanden. Het begon daarna een beetje beter te worden. Maar in April kreeg ik last van mijn galblaas. Elke maand wel een aanval. Ik ben nu pas eindelijk een beetje hersteld van mijn tuberculose. Helaas moet nu blijkbaar mijn galblaas verwijderd worden. En het moet zo wie zo op een conventionele wijze gebeuren sinds mijn maag niet helemaal hersteld is. Ik lees al deze verhalen en dan zie ik het een beetje somber in. Maar tussen de lijnen lees ik dat ik beter naar het AMC Amsterdam moet gaan voor een chirurg?

----------


## koeien101

Hallo,

Zo wat een verhalen zeg. Nou ik heb er dus ook nog eentje. Ook complicaties bij het verwijderen van mijn galblaas. @1 februari werd ik geopereerd in Winterswijk. Ze hebben mijn galblaas verwijders d.m.v. een kijkoperatie. Na de operatie was ik al gelijk misselijk en had ik veel pijn. Voor beide kreeg ik dus medicijnen. "savonds heb ik nog over gegeven en het bezoek naar huis gestuurd. Ik voelde mij behoorlijk slecht. "s nachts om een pijnstiller gevraagd omdat ik behoorlijk wat pijn had. Volgens de verpleegster moest ik mij ontspannen, maar uiteindelijk toch pijnstillers gekregen, naast de paracetamol.
De volgende dag mocht ik naar huis, dat was op een vrijdag! Ik voelde mij nog berhoorlijk ziek! Thuis lukte het zitten niet, dus meteen het bed ingedoken. De hele dag misselijk en de huisarts er nog voor opgebeld. Ik kreeg wat van haar tegen de misselijkheid. Het hele weekend, was rampzalig.(maximale hoeveelheid paracetamol en dyclofinac geslikt) Ontzettend veel pijn, erg misselijk en kon niet van bed komen. Maandagmiddag naar chirurgie gebeld. Ik kon mij komen melden bij de speodeisende hulp. De 20 minuten durende auto rit was een behoorlijke ramp! Mijn man moest echt heel rustig rijden en vooral niet door hobbels enz. rijden. In het ziekenhuis kreeg ik een soort morfine en ik werd opgenomen. De volgende dag een echo gehad, er bleek een kleine hoeveelheid gal (volgens de artsen) in mijn buikholte te zitten, waarschijnlijk iets gelekt bij het opereren. Volgens de artsen kon het lichaam dit zelf wel weer opruimen. Ik vroeg of ik misscghien een buikvloiesontsteking kon hebben, maar hier was volgens hen geen sprake van. De hele week heb ik de maximale pijnmedicatie gehad, incl. spuiten die mij verdoofden. Ik geloof morfine. Volgens een arts kon ik donderdags wel naar huis, want er was gebleken uit de echo dat ik niet veel mankeerde. Gelukkig heeft de volgende dag de chirurg die mij had geopereerd hier wel een stokje voor gestoken en ik kon blijven. Moest ook wel met zoveel pijn. Vrijdags ben ik Met de ambulance naar Enschede vervoerd voor een ECRP, misschien dat er nog een galsteen in mijn galbuis zat. Helaas konden ze niet door de galbuis kijken, want deze was verdikt en rood. Wel zagen ze de galsteen zitten. Dus moest ik over een week weer terug voor een nieuwe ECRP. Ik werd weer terug gebracht met de ambulance naar winterswijk, het ziekenhuis waar ik al lag. Het ging hard met mij achteruit, ik at niet meer en nog steeds veel pijn en pijnmedicatie. Volgens de verpleging moest ik ook niet teveel op bed blijven liggen, meer wandelen en meer recht op lopen. Ik deed mijn best, maar het lukte gewoon niet. Dit zei ik ook! Dit werd meerdere keren herhaald in die week. Die dinsdag erop heb ik weer een ech gehad en had ik nog steeds buikvocht in mijn buikholte. Weer werd er gezegd dat het lichaam dit wel zelf opruimde en ik geen buikvliesontsteking had. Mijn buik voelde soepel aan, dus dit kon geen buikvliesontsteking zijn. Een verpleegster zij tegen mij dat mijn pyama-broek wel erg strak zat en dat ik beter een andere kon aandoen. maar deze zat die week daarvoor veel minder strak. Gek, ik werd dikker terwijl ik niks at!
Vrijdags weer een ECRP gehad en dit keer konden ze de galsteen er wel uithalen. Nu zou het snel beter met mij gaan, werd mij verteld. Ik had waarschijnlijk hevige koliekaanvallen, veroorzaakt door die zwevende galstee. Ook hadden ze geloof ik een stentje geplaatst die er zes weken later uit zou gaan. Ik ging weer terug met de ambulance naar winterswijk. Ik had veel pijn en het leek steeds slechter met mij te gaan. Zaterdags werd besloten om mij naar een 1 persoonskamer te vervoeren en hebben ze besloten om mij een ruggeprik te geven, zodat ik verdoofs was en geen pijn meer zou hebben. Wel weet ik nog dat ik het steeds benauwder kreeg. Er kwamen steeds meer verpleegsters om mijn bed en ineens werd ik overgebreacht naar de IC. Daar werd ik aan de zuurstogf gelegd en kreeg ik van alles toegediend via een infuus. Ik kon blijkbaar niet blijven en moest naar een ander ziekenhuis en daar naar de IC. Dus weer met de ambulance naar Enschede! Daar werd een arts opgeroepen en ondertussen werd er gezegd dat ik behoorlijk ziek was en in kritieke toestand verkeerde. Enschede had een overdracht van Winterswijk gekregen, waarin maar liefst 1 zinnetjes stond: Mevrouw heeft wat napijn van de operatie"Ook Enschede kon mij niet helpen, want de IC zat met een MRSA bacterie. Dus werd ik met laaiende sirenes overgebracht naar het ziekenhuis in Almelo, waar ik ook weer terecht kwam op de IC. Er werd een scan gemaakt, waaruit bleek dat er liters gal in mijn buikholte was gelekt en je raad het al, een zeer ernstige buikvliesontsteking. Er werden direct drie drains geplaatst en zo werd het gal in mijn buik gedraineerd. Ik kwamm aan de beademing en het draineren bleek onvoldoende te zijn. Ze hebben mij de volgende dag meteen geopereerd en mijn hele buik gespoeld. Meerdere organen waren hierbij aangetast. Ze hebben een stent geplaats in mijn galweg, omdat ze dachten dat de adere dus niet goed had gewerkt. Na een kleine week op de IC, heb ik nog 2,5 week in Almelo gelegen. Maar het gal bleef komen. telkens werd er weer een nieuwe stent en een grotere geplaatst, maar niets hielp. Ik bleef ziek en knapte niet op. Almelo heeft toen besloten om contact te zoeken met professor Rauss van het AMC! hij heeft alles scans (en dat waren er heel veel) goed bekeken en zag meteen wat er mis was. Ik had een extra vertakking aan de galwegen, in Winterswijk over het hoofd gezien en dus de verkeerde doorgeknipt en de clipjes op de verkeerde plaats gezet. Dus was de galvertakking niet afgedicht en lekte er gal in mijn buikholte. Dus in feite lekte er al 5 weken lang gal in mijn buikholte. Ook zaten er 2 clipjes in aan mijn galweg, wat er maar 1 hoorde te zijn. Normaal gaat er 1 clip mee naar buiten. Ze zetten er twee op een galweg. ! om de galblaas af te sluiten en de andere om de galweg naar de lever af te sluiten. Dus de galweg wordt doorgeknipt tussen de twee clipjes. Dus conclusie: Verkeerde galweg door geknipt, waar helemaal geen clipjes opzaten. In het AMC hebben ze een drain in mijn lever en kapotte galweg gelegd. Uiteindelijk nog bijna 3 weken in het AMC gelegen. In totaal 8 weken lang in het ziekenhuis gelegen! NU is het 8 maanden later en ik ga elke zes weken naar het AMC voor een nieuwe drain. Waarschijnlijk moet ik nog voor een hersteloperatie. Maar met deze drain loop ik nog een tijje. Het zal bij elkaar zeker een jaar gaan duren, als ik geluk heb dat ik uitgedokterd ben!
Helaas hebben wij nooit een excuses of een belletje van winterswijk gehad hoe het met mij gaat! Er is zelfs geen medisch verslag aanwezig over de twee weken dat ik in Winterswijk heb gelegen. Onze huisarts heeft al vele malen gebeld, omdat ze het medische verslag wil hebben, maar helaas heeft ze dat nu, acht maanden later nog steeds niet gekregen. Tja, moeilijk he, om voor je fouten uit te komen! We hebben een gezin met twee kleine kinderen, waar ik veel van heb gemist. Onze oudste is er behoorlijk gestrest van geraakt en heeft nachtmerries over ziekenhuizen en plast weer geregeld in haar broek. Echt zielig. Zelf ben ik nog lang niet de oude en voel me in korte tijsd 10 jaar oude geworden. Daarnaast altijd moe en nooit fit!

Dit was mijn verhaal over een echte medische misser!

Groetjes ariel

----------


## tmc

*Dinsdag 4 november* [/B]mijn verhaal bij de AVro OP NEDERLAND 1. mEDISCHE mISSERS!! 21.10 UURKIJKEN! het gebeurt dus vaker en inderdaad geen schuld of sorry totdat..... ze horen dat ze negatief in het nieuws komen.

----------


## rob-angie

Beste Ariel,
Het is inmiddels alweer een tijdje geleden, maar hoe gaat het nu met je?
Als ik jou was zou ik alsnog een advocaat zoeken die het dossier voor je opvraagt, omdat er een klacht moet komen voor de tuchtcommissie en een schadeclaim eist. Met die schadeclaim haal je niet de ellende weg maar dan heb je hun wel te pakken. Ik heb ook nog steeds erg veel pijn, maar ik wil iedereen aanraden om in contact te komen met proffessor gauma in het AMC
Hij helpt mij ook, en hij ziet meteen alles!!
Ik kreeg mijn dossier binnen van het andere ziekenhuis en tot mijn verbazing stonden daar allemaal blunders, en dat is niet aan mij verteld ik moest het dus lezen uit mijn dossier, echt schrikbarend..maar ik heb nu wél bewijs dat ze een medische misser hebben gemaakt.
Sterkte iedereen

----------


## rob-angie

> Beste Rob-angie,
> 
> Hoe heb je dossier gekregen?? En wat is er bij jou precies gebeurt.
> 
> Bij mij is de hoofd galkanaal doorgeknipt en heb zes stent in de galwegen zitten dit nu een jaar, maar toch heb ik het gevoel dat er niet alles wordt gezegd. Ook ik loop bij het AMC ziekenhuis mijn arts heet dokter Rauws is één van de beste in Nederland wordt gezegd maar ja vindt hem wel arrogant. Ik heb ook een advocaat ingeschakeld alleen heb ik het gevoel dat we niet echt een band hebben. Ik heb wel de medische dossier van het ziekenhuis gekregen waar het fout is gegaan, maar moet ik er van uit gaan daar alles eerlijk in staat vermeld en wat er mis is gegaan?? ik vindt dit zo moeilijk allemaal. Maar ik accepteer dit niet en zal tot het einde dit aanvechten en mijn gelijk krijgen hoop ik maar alles wordt onder tafels geschoven in de medische wereld..


Dit is mijn verhaal die ik gestuurd heb naar een letsel/medische misser advocaat
Ik ben Angela de Wit en ik ben 29 april jl geopereerd aan mijn galblaas
die was ontstoken doordat ik eerst 5 nachten op de EHBO heb gezeten.
Iedere nacht weer met de auto 25 kilometer rijden voordat ik werd geholpen daar was ik nog 
2 uur verder, maar dat is begrijpelijk en daar klaag ik ook niet over. Ik ben dus op 28 april in de nacht
weer heen gegaan en gezegd dat ik blijf en dat ze mij moesten helpen. Er werd ook onmiddelijk een chirurg 
gebeld om naar mij te kijken en die concludeerde dat mijn ogen geel waren en dat ik ook koorts had.
Dus ik werd opgenomen en de volgende dag werd ik geopereerd. Na de operatie vertelde de verpleging dat alles goed was gegaan en dat ik als het mee zat 1 mei naar huis mocht. Ook omdat ik nog zo geel zag moest ik nog even
blijven. Ik kreeg echter weer aanvallen van koliek pijn, en dat vond ik vreemd omdat de galblaas verwijderd was en de stenen waren ook weg. Ik ben dus gaan vragen waar die pijn vandaan kwam en ze konden mij alleen maar zeggen dat het napijn was. Een verdere antwoord kreeg ik niet en daar moest ik het maar mee doen. Dit hele gebeuren is op 20 april begonnen. 

De dag na de operatie verliep niet prettig, ik had erg veelpijn en de pijn werd alleen maar erger maar ze konden me niet vertellen wat er nu ook daadwerkelijk aan de hand was. De dag van ontslag was 1 mei en ik ging met pijn naar huis en belande in de avond weer op de EHBO met heel erg veel pijn, het ga me flauwtes en hartkloppingen.
Ze konden niets vinden en ik ging weer naar huis. 7 mei hield ik het echt niet meer uit en belande weer op de eerste hulp en ik werd opgenomen en eerst werd er een echo gemaakt, daaruit bleek dat ik ongeveer 5 liter gal zure gal had in mijn buikhlote en er werd een drain geplaatst door een leerling en die moest mijn huis eerst verdoven en heeft dat helaas niet gedaan, dus hij drukte de drain zo door mijn buik heen naar de buikholte. Die meester die hem de dingen leerde vroeg hem later nog of de huid en de buik verdoofd was. UHHH nee dat ben ik vergeten maar de drain zit goed op zijn plek. De meester kon alleen maar zeggen ''oké'' schandalig noem ik dat, maar ja wie ben ik?

De drain deed niet goed zijn werk helaas want er kwam niets uit. Ik werd op 9 mei ontslagen met drain en moest 6 weken wachten. Eenmaal thuis lag ik op bed met hoge koorts en pijn, ik ben weer teruggegaan en ik belande weer in het ziekenhuis bed. Ik kreeg op 15 mei een ERCP om het achtergebleven steentjes te verwijderen. Wat een drama is dat zo'n onderzoek, normaal krijg je een roesje en dan merk je niets, maar ik heb alles meegemaakt en dat 2x aan toe.
Er werd mij echter niets verteld en ik vroeg er wel naar maar ze moesten denk ik hun mond houden want ik hoorde niet of het gelukt was. Ik mocht weer naar huis en belande later weer in het ziekenhuis op de eerste hulp met mijn drain. Een leerling chirurg vertelde mij de drain te willen verwijderen, en zonder mij eerst te vragen of ik dat wilde zonder eerst een echo te maken was ie al verwijderd. Er zat namelijk een breuk in de drain, dus kon het gal niet meer weglopen. Ik heb géén echo gehad om te zien of er nog gal zat in mijn buikholte maar aan de pijn te voelen zat er nog heel veel gal.
Ik heb daarop gezegd dat ik nooit meer terug wilde komen naar dit ziekenhuis en toen mijn dossier opgevraagd en die mocht ik de volgende dag halen, mits ik even in gesprek wilde gaan met de chirurgen die mij hebben geholpen tijdens de operatie. Maar dat wilde ik niet, ik wilde mijn dossier hebben en meteen weg, ik heb ze nog wel even gevraagd of hun konden regelen dat ik naar het AMC mocht en dat hun dat wilde realiseren voor mij. Uiteindelijk kon ik pas na smeken en smeken op 4 juni terecht bij proffessor gauma in het AMC MDL. Ik heb nadat ik thuis was van het ziekenhuis mijn dossier gelezen en kwam tot een schrikbarende ontdekking:

29 april is tijdens narcose/operatie mevr de wit wakker geworden en is rechtop gaan zitten, tijdens het rechtop zitten is met haar spieractiviteit het galzakje opengeknapt en de steentjes zijn daardoor gaan dwarrelen door de buikholte, dat de stenen zijn gaan dwarrelen is er een gallekkage ontstaan waardoor het galzuur overal naartoe loopt.

<<< Dit alles is mij niet verteld maar het staat wel op papier. 

Op 15 mei is er een ECRP geweest en dat is mislukt, geen steen verwijderd.
<<< is mij ook niet verteld

Op 17 mei is er een 2e ECRP geweest en ze hebben een stent geplaatst maar steen is niet verwijderd.
<<<< hebben ze mij ook niet verteld.

Ik was er dus van overtuigd dat alles goed zat en dat het alleen maar zoals ze mij vertelde NAPIJN was.
Ik bleef echter wel geel zien, en tot op de dag van vandaag zie ik nog steeds geel.
En heb heftige pijn en door morfine is die pijn te onderdrukken, ik voel echter die stents zitten en ik heb het gevoel dat er de hele tijd een brok in mijn keel zit. Ik weet tot op de dag van vandaag nog steeds niet wie mij geopereerd heeft. Waarom vertellen ze het mij niet?

Ik wil graag die chirurg aanpakken op zijn fouten en zijn geheimhouding tegenover mij en ik laat mij niet afschepen met sorry.

----------


## rob-angie

> O vreselijk ik lees dit en de tranen rollen over mijn wangen, ik heb er geen woorden voor wat mij betreft moeten we hier echt iets aan doen desnoods naar de overheid stappen en ons stem laten horen dit is toch op een legaal manier een mens vermoorden echt onmenselijk.
> 
> Ik ben overgeplaats naar het AMC Dokter rauws is daar wel de beste in, hij behoort bij één van de beste mdl artsen in Nederland ook had ik ergens gelezen dat hij prins Bernard heeft geholpen niet dat het wat uit maakt maar dat zegt wel dat hij goede arts is .
> 
> 
> Zoals ik eerder had vermeld ik had een koliek aanval en moest opgenomen worden maar was dat maar niet gebeurd die opname dan had dit kunnen worden voorkomen. Ook toen ik daar lag in het Slotervaart ziekenhuis heb ik voor de operatie de chirurg niet gesproken ook werd mij niet verteld hoe zo'n galblaas operatie gedaan moest worden en wat eventuele mis kan gaan maar ja.
> 
> Maar je moet echt eissen om die dome chirurg te spreken, ik begrijp niet waarom de artsen omhoog worden geprezen het lijken wel goden natuurlijk heb je goede artsen maar ook gekke arten die beter een slager kunnen worden. De chirurg is verantwoordelijk op dat moment hij is de geleerde en niet wij, wij zijn van de wereld tijdens de operatie ons leven ligt in hun handen op dat moment, dus waarom moeten ze zwijgen echt corruptie. De overheid moet hier wat aandoen men gaat voor iets kleins en wordt des levens verminkt en de kwaliteit van het leven is waardeloos na zo'n mislukte operatie.
> 
> ...


Vroeger stotterde ik heel erg en dat werd met de jaren minder en was bijna geheel weg..
gal verspreid zich door mijn buikholte en komt overal, je kan gal zuur vergelijken met zoutzuur, het vreet alles weg, nu denk ik dat mijn middenrif is aangetast want ik kom nu helemaal niet meer uit mijn woorden.
En stotteren is echt een vervelend probleem.
Ik wil zo graag weten wie mij geopereerd heeft, maar iedereen zwijgt

----------


## koeien101

Beste Rob-Angie,

Sorry, dat ik zo laat reageer op je bericht. Je vroeg hoe het met mij gaat. Er is weer heel veel gebeurd de afgelopen tijd. Helaas ben ik nu na 1,5 jaar nog steeds onder behandeling in het AMC. De meeste radiologen en artsen ken ik al aardig goed. Ik heb 10 maanden een drain gehad. Deze ging er enkele keren per ongeluk uit, waardoor ik weer heftige koorts kreeg. Ik kon nog niet geopereerd worden, om een nieuwe galweg aan te leggen, omdat mijn buik in een zeer slechte toestand was en ook mijn conditie de wensen over liet. Dus dan maar een drain. OOk waren mijn leverwaarden erg slecht. Na enkele malen hebben ze per ongeluk de drain die via mijn lever werd geprikt ook in een vistel van mijn dunnen darm geprikt. Op deze manier had ik het geluk dat ik geen zak meer aan mijn drain hoefde en de gal kon afvloeien via mijn dunnen darm. Ze hebben toen geprobeerd dat het littekenweefsel van de vistel een gangentje rondom de drain zal gaan vormen. Dit lukte. Daarna hebben ze dit gangentje via de drain een stuk of 6 maal gedotterd. Dus wijder gemaakt tot 8 mm. Na 10 maanden drain werd hij er uiteindelijk uitgehaald en had ik als het ware een nieuw galweggangentje van de lever naar de dunne darm(wel heel onnatuurlijk). Perfect, leek het, want dan hoefde ik de zware operatie niet te ondergaan, een nieuwe galweg aanleggen van de dunne darm. Wel werd mij verteld dat het weer dicht kon slippen en ik alsnog geopereerd moest worden. Ik was de derde persoon bij wie ze dit hebben gedaan, het komt vrij weinig voor. Dus ze hadden weinig vergelijking met anderen. Helaas was ik de eerste week van januari alweer terug in het AMC. Pijn, misselijk enzovoorts. Er is een scan gemaakt, maar hierop leek niet veel te zien. Maanden lang ben ik op bezoek geweest bij Gauma en ze wisten niet precies waar het vandaan kwam. Want mijn leverwaarden lieten geen afwijkingen zien. Een maand geleden heeft mdl-arts Rauws weer een ERCP bij mij gedaan en de galwegen opgespoten met contrastvloeistof. Dit alles onder een roesje en ik heb er niets van gemerkt. Of liever gezegd ik weet er niets meer vanaf. Want zodra hij bij het kapotte gedeelte aankwam sprong ik haast van de tafel, zo'n pijn had ik.Werd er later door art Rauws en Prof, Gauma verteld. Al gauw werd het duidelijk dat mijn galweg weer behoorlijk is gaan dichtslippen. Afgelopen donderdag weer bij prof, gauma geweest. En je raad het al, ik word alsnog geopereerd, want ik zal binnen nu een.........? weer behoorlijk ziek worden, omdat er geen gal meer weg kan. Ja de chirurg in Winterswijk heeft er een potje van gemaakt. Momenteel weeg ik nog 48,5 kg. Sinds december weer 6 kilo afgevallen. IK voel me dan nog steeds erg zwak, vaak misselijk en ben niet in staat mijn werk uit te voeren. Prof, Gauma heeft me berteld wat mij te wachten staat en hoe de operatie eruit gaat zien. Er word een nieuwe galweg aangelegd van een stukje dunnen darm. Dit houst in dat er eerst een stukje dunne darm tussen mijn dunne darm wordt weggenomen, dit stukje dunne darm wordt dan weer bevestigd aabn de kleinere galwegen in mijn lever en met een omleiding weer aan mijn dunne darm bevestigd. Het wordt een vrij grote operatie en ik zie er als een berg tegenop. Maar ja, ik heb weinig keuze, want als ik ziek word en mijn lever het weer voor een deel gaat begeven, ben ik nog langer onderweg en moet de operatie alsnog gebeuren. Verder ook bij de anestesist geweest. voor de operatie krijg ik eerst nog weer en nieuwe drain. Hopelijk door interventieradioloog van Lienden. Dat is echt een ontzettende lieve man. Hij heeft meestal de drain in mijn lever gelegd. (Elke 6 weken) en heeft mij ook gedotterd. Met hem hebben we heel veel gesprekken gehad en hij heeft ons ontzettend goed begeleid, het afgelopen jaar en vorig jaar. Echt een arts uit duizenden, vonden wij. Als er iets met me was konden we altijd bellen. En ook al was hij een dagje vrij dan nog konden we hem bellen en dan zorgde hij wel dat er iemand voor mij in het AMC klaar stond om me te helpen. Ken je hem ook? Hij tekende ook altijd op papier hoe alles eruit zag enzo. Ook prof. Gouma is inderdaad een geweldige arts. Ontzettend aardig en ookhij tekend alles zo goed uit en laat alles via foto's zien. Ein augustus word ik geopereerd. Vlak voor de operatie krijg ik een ruggeprik, deze is alvast voor na de operatie. Deze verdoving blijft er enkele dagen in, zodat ik geen pijn heb. Daarnaast krijg ik nog de gewone narcose. Ja erg spannend hoor. Ben jij ook geopereerd.
En hoe is het nu met jou? 
Zoals ik op dit forum zie zijn er heel wat mensen bij wie de operatie met vele blunders is mis gegaan. Zelf ben ik nog erg jong en mijn kinderen zijn nog erg klei. Dat vind ik nog het ergste van alles. Mijn dochtertje van 5 heeft er erg onder te lijden en ziet er nu alweer tegenop dat ik weer geopereerd word. Het is haar allemaal niet ontgaan dat ik 6 dagen op de ic heb gelegen en 8 weken door heb moeten brengen in het ziekenhuis. Zij heeft er heel van van overgehoudfen, met name dat ze nog steeds heel erg gestrest is. Morgen moeten we met haar naar de kinderarts, om te kijken of er wat aan te doen valt. Ze heeft elke dag buikpijn! Ook mijn zoontje van 2 heeft natuurlijk een moeilijke tijd achter de rug. Hij kan mij niet vertellen wat hij voelt, want daar is hij nog te klein voor. Maar ik heb het idee dat ik zijn ontwikkeling voor de helft niet meemaak. Vooral die tijd dat ik in het ziekenhuis lag. Ik heb ze nauwelijks gezien. Want met al die slangentjes en apparatuur aan mijn lijf durfden ze niet. Zo heb ik mee gemaakt dat mijn zoontje in 1 keer 2 maten grotere schooentjes aan had, toen ik thuis kwam, ook had hij in 1 keer al zijn tandjes in de mond. Hij kon veel meer praten enzovoorts. Erg raar hoor, allemaal. Bij mijn dochtertje schreef ik dat allemaal op, maar van hem heb ik dat niet. Maar goed, het is niet anders. Zelf ben ik nog vaak emotioneel en heb iok huilbuien en erg veel nachtmerries. Vooral toen ik er bijna tussenuit piepte. We zijn inmiddels al bijna een jaar bezig met de echtsbijstand. Ze zijn nog steeds medische gegevens aan het verzamelen. Omdat het AMC nog niet klaar met me is, missen ze telkens weer medische gegevens. Maar ik zou ook graag nog het medische tuchtcollege willen aanschrijven. Hoe moet ik dit doen? Weet jij dat of iemand anders dat? Er zijn behoorlijke grote fouten gemaakt bij mij en ze zijn wel erg nalatig geweest. door 2 weken lang gal in mijn buik te laten lopen en dan keihard zeggen dat ik niks mankeer. Vervolgenss blijkt dat ze mijn galbuis hebben doorgesneden en ik een ernstige vorm van buikvliesontsteking heb. Na 5 weken ziekenhuis werd het AMC pas ingeschakeld. Daar werd pas gezien dat mijn galbuis was doorgesneden. Als er eerder was gehandeld had het er voor mij een stuk beter uit gezien. NU blijft het de vraag of ik weer 100% de oude word. Ook Prof,. gaouma kon mij die zekerheid niet geven.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

Hallo Latie, 

Ik weet inmiddels wel wat een galwegletsel is, want ik zit er al bijna 1,5 jaar mee. Ik weet natuurlijk niet hoe ver je er nu mee bent. Maar als jou lever goed wekt en het kan alleen met stents af dan doen ze dat. Ik weet wel dat ze de stents plaatsen als er gaatjes/scheurtjes in de galwegen zitten. Dit kan weer dichtgroeien met een stent. Ook werken ze vaak met een pTC drain. Maar bij mij is ook de hele galbuis doorgeknipt en dat kunnen ze alleen maar herstellen door een operatie. Van de dunne darm een nieuwe galgang maken. Het kan dus wel herstellen, d.m.v. een operatie. Hoe voel je je nu? Dit alles doet het AMC. Misschien kan ik je helpen enkele vragen te beantwoorden. Natuurlijk ben ik geen arts maar wie weet kan ik je tenminste een beetje helpen. Ik heb wel gehoord dat een galwegletsel een zee langdurige zaak kan zijn. Natuurlijk ligt het er wel aan in wat voor een mate je het hebt. maar zoals ik jou verhaal lees is dat ook behoorlijk mis gegaan. Eigenlijk zouden we met z'n allen een keer bij elkaar moeten komen. Zodat je het er goed met elkaar over kan hebben. Ik lees steeds vaker galwegletsel verhalen, maar heb het idee dat de chirurg er altijd goed vanaf komt. Een vereniging voor galwegletsels bestaat niet. Waar je met je lotgenoten je pijn kunt delen en hoe je duidelijk kunt maken dat dit soort fouten echt niet kunnen. Natuurlijk kan die fout wel, want het blijkt ook volgens het AMC nogal vaak te gebeuren 125 keer per jaar. Bij sommigen zijn de galwegen moeilijk te zien. Maar wat ze in het AMC ook zeggen, de chirurg die die fout heeft gemaakt wil er geen sorry voor zeggen en is er ook veel te nalatig in. Meestal laten ze de patient te lang liggen en dan is het kwaas al geschied. 
Dus wie weet zijn we zelf in staat om er nu echt eens een keertje wat aan te doen. Samen staan we sterker dan alleen.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

> Beste Ariel,
> Het is inmiddels alweer een tijdje geleden, maar hoe gaat het nu met je?
> Als ik jou was zou ik alsnog een advocaat zoeken die het dossier voor je opvraagt, omdat er een klacht moet komen voor de tuchtcommissie en een schadeclaim eist. Met die schadeclaim haal je niet de ellende weg maar dan heb je hun wel te pakken. Ik heb ook nog steeds erg veel pijn, maar ik wil iedereen aanraden om in contact te komen met proffessor gauma in het AMC
> Hij helpt mij ook, en hij ziet meteen alles!!
> Ik kreeg mijn dossier binnen van het andere ziekenhuis en tot mijn verbazing stonden daar allemaal blunders, en dat is niet aan mij verteld ik moest het dus lezen uit mijn dossier, echt schrikbarend..maar ik heb nu wél bewijs dat ze een medische misser hebben gemaakt.
> Sterkte iedereen



Hallo Rob-Angie,

Gisteren heb ik ook een berichtje terug gestuurd op dit forum. Ik zie het er alleen niet opstaan, dus probeer ik het maar opnieuw. Sorry dat ik zo laat reageer, ben erg met mezelf bezig geweest en nog steeds behoorlijk aan het klungelen. Je kent mijn verhaal al he, over die dramatische ervaring wat betreft galblaasverwijdering. Mijn verhaal staat hierboven. helaas ben ik nog syteeds onder behandeling in het AMC. De meeste doktoren, zoals chirug, mdl-arts en interventieradiologen heb ik de laatste tijd goed leren kennen. Een vriendelijk team en over hun heb ik dan ook geen kwaad woord te spreken. Prof. Gouma is een ontzettende lieve arts en heeft de laatste tijd behoorlijk wat moeite voor mij gedaan. Ik heb 10 maanden een drain gehad die ze uiteindelijk van de dunne darm tot in een vistel van mijn darmen hebben gelegd. Hierdoor kon er vanuit de vistel om de drain littekenweefsel groeien, wat uiteindelijk een gangentje ging vormen. Een nieuw onnatuurtlijk galgangentje. Deze hebben ze zes keer gedotterd via de drain. Elke 6 weken. Uiteindelijk was de gang 8 mm breed. Voldoende om er gal door te laten lopen. Conclusie: geen operatie, dus geen nieuwe galbuis maken van de dunne darm. het risico was echter wel dat de onnatuurlijke gang van littekenweefsel weer dicht kon groeien en dat ik alsnog moest geopereerd worden. Na de drainverwijdering nog steeds veel pijn, vooral bij het ademhalen, eten ging slecht, misselijk en bijna alles kwam er weer uit. OOk had ik regelmatig verhoging tot koorts. In januari laat interventie-radioloog van Lienden een scan maken van mijn galwegen, lever enzovoorts. Deze laat geen directe afwijkingen zien en ook mijn leverwaarden blijken niet gestegen te zijn. Waarschijnlijk last van verklevingen, verteld Guoma mij. Hij laat wel regelmatig bloed prikken, maar hierin wordt niets afwijkends gevonden. In april nog steeds veel pijn en 4 kilo afgevallen. Gouma vind wel gek dat ik nog steeds pijn heb en heeft de scan nogmaals met de radiologen en artsen bekeken. Omdat ik ook een zwelling aan de buitenkant van mijn draingaatje heb, en de scan laat zien dat het draingangentje naar de galbuis nog open is, laat Gouma een echo van mijn lever maken. Het gangentje laat zien dat hij weer dicht lijkt te zitten. Dat is een goed teken, want boinnen twee weken moet het draingangentje dicht zitten, ander zou het gal de verkeerde kant op kunnen lopen. Uiteindelijk naar MDL-arts Rauws en een ERCP, dan maar weer. Hij heeft toen mijn galwegen opgespoten met contrast, dit alles onder een zwaar roesje. Dus ik heb er niks van gemerkt,wel gevoeld, maar dat weet ik niet meer. Toen RAuws bij het kapotte deel aankwam, sprong ik zowat van de tafel, vertelde hij ons later. Zo'n pijn had ik. De galgang was weer behoorlijk dichtgeslipt. Conclusie: Alsnog geopereerd worden en een nieuwe galgang aanleggen van een stukje dunne darm. En dan alles weer aansluiten via een omleiding. Een grote operatie en zwaar. Deze staat eind augustus op het programma. Dus ik heb nog een lange weg te gaan. Met nog veel leed. Want ik moet er weer 10 dagen voor in het ziekenhuis liggen, weer een grote wond erbij. Ik zie er als een berg tegenop. Wel krijg ik voor de operatie weer een drain die er een tijd in moet blijven. Ook Krijg ik voor der narcose een ruggeprik, die enkele dagen erin blijft. Zodat ik na de operatie verdoofd ben en gelukkig niets voel. Ondertussen ben ik nog 6 kilo afgevallen en ben nu nog 48 kilo. Dus het werd ook hoog tijd dat er iets gaat gebeuren. Mijn leven is op het moment in puinzooi, moe, lusteloos en alles is teveel. Ook de emoties zijn bij mij hoog opgelopen. Ik zit nu al 1,5 jaar in de ziektewet en heb met sinds de dag vande galblaasoperatie nooit meer de oude gevoeld. Jammer want ik heb nog twee jonge kinderen, die drie dagen in de week bij de oppas zijn, omdat ik zelf de opvoeding niet kan doen.
Het is toch erg dat er zoveel galblaasoperaties fout gaan en vooral dat de artsen veel te nalatig zijn en er mee heen klungelen. EEn galbuis doorknippen is nog daar aan toe. Maar op tijd handelen kunnen/ willen ze niet. Want dat is hun fout tioe geven. Van excuses hebben ze nog nooit gehoord. Verschillende artsen in het AMC hebben al tegen mij gezegd, wij moeten hun fouten maar weer oplossen. Gelukkig kan dat, en doet het AMC er heel heel veel moeite voor. De interventieradioloog, van Lienden heet hij, die bij mij meestal een nieuwe drain aanprikte of verwisselde mogen de meeste artsen een voorbeeld aan nemen. Zo meelevend aardig en altijd bereikbaar. Er hoefde maar iets te zijn en hij stond voor je klaar. En zo zijn er meer in het AMC. Je wordt tenminste als mens behandeld en niet als een nummer. Ik zeg wel eens de direnarts doet het beter dan de gemiddelde arts in Nederland. Daarmee wil ik zeggen dat de dieren vaak een betere behandeling krijgen, zij worden als dier gezien en niet als een nummer. Tja, eigenlijk te gek voor woorden, maar het is wel zo.
Zelf krijg ik binnenkort een eigen website. Hierop is alles te lezen wat mij is overkomen en wat er te gebeuren staat. De website is bedoeld voor iedereen die een galwegletsel heeft mee gemaakt en er mee te maken heeft. Maar ook voor familie, vrienden en kennisen. Op zo'n manier blijven ze op de hoogte, en hebben wij de vele telefoontjes niet thuis. Vorig jaar stond die bij ons en bij mijn ouders 8 weken lang roodgloeiend. Soms 30 telefoontjes per dag. We hopen dat op deze manier dit minder temaken, vooral straks voor de volgende operatie.
Misschien is leuk dat we met z'n allen eens bij elkaar te komen en dat we er met z'n alles iets aan kunnen doen. Ik ben ook benieuwd hooe het verder met jou en jullie gaat? 
Hopelijk hoor ik van je!

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

Beste latie,

Ja het is dramatisch allemaal. Ik kan me helemaal voorstellen hoe je je voelt hoor. En zeker als je nog zo jong bent. IK denk alleen wel dat je op de artsen van het amc moet vertrouwen, omdat hun nou eenmaal heel erg goed zijn wat betreft galwegletsels. DE beste van de heel europa wordt zelfs gezegd. Ze weten wat ze doen, geloof me. Wel zou ik als jou even bij prof. Gouma op internet kijken. Een galwegletsel is nou eenmaal een heel ernstig letsel. ZEker het doorknippen van de galwegbuis . Volgens Gouma is de kwaliteit van het leven sterk verminderd. Hij weet er heel veel van en heeft er allerlei onderzoeken na gedaan. Zelf vind ik het een goed idee om eens met elkaar aan de praat te gaan. Wie weet lucht dit op en komen we tot nieuwe oplossingen/acties. Maar gestraft worden zullen ze. WE gaan door tot het bittere eind. De chirurg krijgt zijn geld wel, maar ik krijg nog maar 70% van mijn loon. Terwijl ik geen fout heb gemaakt op het werk, maar moet er wel voor boeten. Het slaat echt werkelijk nergens op. Aanpakken die handel. Er mee naar de overheid is de enige oplossing.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

O ja, ik ben niet die vrouw van missers, al wilden ze ook mijn verhaal hebben. Waarschijnlijk komt deze volgend seizoen op tV, maar ik moet eerst mijn rechtszaak afwerken, anders kan het ziekenhuis weer opnieuw gaan tegen zitten.

----------


## koeien101

Oh ja latie, van Lienden is inderdaad een mooie man met een heel goed hart. IK ken hem inmiddels aardig goed. NU heb ik hem al een paar maanden niet meer gezien, omdat ik geen drain meer heb. Maar in augustus zal ik hem wel weer zien. Een hele goede dokter, die je graag van alles uitlegt. Soms nog beter dan een mDL-arts. Ook hij vertelde ons dat het galwegletsel doorknippen wel een fout is, maar vaak geen verwijtbare fout. Zijn vrouw is ook chirurg en die had het zelf ook een keer gehad. Alleen het toegeven van de fout is vaak erg moelijk voor chirurgen. Zijn vrouw had dat wel gedaan. De nalatigheid bij dit soort letsels is eigenlijk de grootste fout. Als je bij een galwegletsel snel handelt, is er vaak beter wat aan te doen. BIj langdurige gallekage wordt het in je buik een puinzooi. Zo hebben ze mij net voor de dood weg gehaald. Het had geen uur later meer moeten zijn. Ook bij mij werden de drie drains in mijn buik zonder verdoving geprikt. Dit kon niet anders want er moest met spoed gehandeld worden, was geen tijd meer voor.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## rob-angie

Lieve Ariel

Jeetje meis wat een toestand,
Ik ben 16 juni weer geholpen, volgens het kennermer gasthuis in haarlem die mijn galblaas heeft verwijderd en waar het vreselijk mis is gegaan (lees mijn verhaal).
heeft mij verteld dat er nog 1 stent zat en 1 grote steen in mijn galgang.
Het AMC vond echter 3 stents en 12 stenen, normaal duurt een ercp een uur, ze zijn met mij 2 half uur bezig geweest, ik ben ook behoorlijk beurs van binnen. In haarlem kreeg ik geen roesje, en in het amc heb ik niets gemerkt, ja het laatste kwartiertje omdat de stent vastgekleefd zat en ze die er niet uit kregen, en dat deed behoorlijk pijn, ik gaf daarop een harde kreun en weg was ik weer. Ze zijn in het amc zo vreselijk lief.
Prof Gauma is een fantastische kerel. Ariel, zoek op internet naar letsel advocaat Sneep
die kan jou verder helpen met het aanklagen van die arts, doe het nou want kijk eens hoe je gezin er onder lijdt.. je hoeft niet te wachten tot je weer beter bent, jij gaat nu een operatie ondergaan en hij doet ondertussen zijn werk en je krijgt zo af en toe een mailtje van hem binnen. Ik kan het trouwens iedereen aanraden het te doen.

Nou 17 juni thuis kreeg ik koorts (gister dus) ik moest mijn auto halen bij het amc en ging voor de zekerheid maar even naar boven naar de arts die mij heeft geholpen om te vragen of de koorts geen kwaad kon. Ik werd meteen onderzocht ja want koorts komt toch ergens vandaan, ik heb eigenlijk al koorts vanaf de operatie in haarlem, met pieken en dalen eigenlijk, ik ben sinds 20 april nog niet beter geweest eigenlijk. er werd gevoeld en gedrukt op de plek van de gal, dokters weten waar ze moeten voelen, als ik voel en druk merk ik nauwelijks iets, ik ging de grond van de pijn toen zij drukte, maar de pijn voelde ik ook weer in mijn rug, ik heb nog steeds gele ogen en er is bloed afgenomen
en mijn bloed is op ''kweek'' gezet, heb ik nog nooit van gehoord, bloed op kweek?????
Voor een eventuele bacterie in mijn bloed, opgelopen in haarlem!! Als ik vandaag een telefoontje krijg van het amc dan is het niet goed en word ik opgenomen. Wat een ellende allemaal voor ons alle. 
Ik ga weer op bed liggen want er komt niets uit mijn handen, als ik al een stukje loop dan ben ik moe moe moe moe moe..

sterkte allemaal en jullie staan er niet alleen voor..
liefs van mij 
angela

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Ariel.

Ook ik heb een gallekkage gehad (mijn verhaal staat onder, de arts geloofd niet in gallekkage.).
Dit is nu ongeveer 12 weken geleden gebeurd, nog heb ik regelmatig last van pijn rechts onder/achter de ribben en een druk of er iets zwaars opstaat. Eten verdraag ik slecht, ik eet veel yoghurt met granen erdoor en fruit, dit gaat goed. En ik ben heel erg moe de hele dag door. Ook heb ik regelmatig koorts, niet zo hoog tot 38.5. Gisteren ben ik voor controle naar de chirurg geweest. Hij denkt dat de pijn komt door verklevingen, om uit te zoeken waar de vermoeidheid en koorts vandaan komt is er bloed geprikt. Over vier weken moet ik naar de mdl arts die gaat verder onderzoek verrichten. Het is dus nog even afwachten.

Het heeft jou ook niet mee gezeten, en je zit er nog middenin. Dat met twee kleine kinderen. Ik heb nog twee grote kinderen thuis wonen, en die zijn mij soms al te veel.
Ik vind het maar raar dat er geen verslag van de opname periode is, een ziekenhuis moet een patiënten dossier bij houden. Ik denk dat ze er liever niet vanaf willen, er zal wel veel mis gegaan zijn.

Ik ben bezig met een rechtszaak tegen de chirurg die mijn galblaas heeft verwijderd en die ik verantwoordelijk houd voor al de narigheid die hierna is ontstaan.
Ik heb intussen een patiënten dossier binnen, een moet er nog komen. Mijn familie had op zaal in het dossier zitten kijken, er stond oa verwaarloosde gallekkage in. Tot mijn verbazing kan ik dit nu nergens meer terug vinden, ik dacht hier iets moois mee in handen te hebben. Ik ga proberen het boven water te krijgen, het kan zijn dat de arts vond dat hij dit beter niet over een collega had kunnen schrijven, en het heeft verwijderd. Vanmiddag heb ik de eerste afspraak bij de advocaat, zij weet van mijn zaak en heeft al gezegd dat er redelijke kans van slagen is.

Ik raad je aan om als jij een rechtszaak tegen het verantwoordelijke ziekenhuis/arts wild beginnen, contact met een letselschade advocaat opneemt. Deze moet wel lid zijn van de vereniging van letselschade advocaten, dan kun je op een kleine eigenbijdrage na afhankelijk van je inkomen de advocaats kosten vergoed krijgen. Laat je door hem/haar goed voorlichten zo dat je niet voor onvoorziene kosten komt te staan.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

Hoi Latie,

Ja dat las ik ook dat je met een galwegletsel 3 keer zoveel kans hebt om binnen 9 jaar te overlijden. Maar prof,. Gouma en Arts Rauws hebben hier nooi wat over genoemd tegen mij. Dus zou dat dan ook voor ons gelden vraag ik me af. Waar woon je? Ik in de achterhoek, provincie Gelderland. 
Wie weet kunnen we snel wat afspreken. lijkt mij een heel goed plan. ZEg het maar.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

Hoi nog een keer een berichtje van mij, Latie. Ik heb prof. Gouma omdat hij dus chirurg is. HIj gaat mij opereren en een nieuwe galweg aanleggen. Vandaar. Hij is al heel lang mijn arts omdat ik eigenlijk vorig jaar al zou geoperrerd worden, dit kon toen niet omdat verschillende organen van binnen waren aangetast. Zoals darmen, alvleesklier en lever. Ik was te ziek, om de zware operatie te moeten ondergaan. Raws is meer de arts die je behandeld na een galwegletsel is mij verteld. Dus hij ziet de meeste patienten na de operatie.

Groetjes ariel

----------


## koeien101

Hoi latie, ik heb net twee berichtjes voor je geplaatst. Veel succes met lezen.

----------


## koeien101

Hoi Antonetta,

Ik heb via mijn rechtsbijstand ongeveer een jaar geleden mijn klacht al ingediend tegen de chirurg. Ze zijn er nog steeds mee bezig en het dossier ligt nu bij de medische adviseur. Hij moet dan bepalen of de chirurg schuldig kan worden bevonden. Nu heb ik al een tijd niets meer gehoord. Is het misschien beter dat ik het gelijk via een letsel advocaat doe? Ik vind het zo moeilijk, want ik heb natuurlijk niet voor niets een rechtsbijstand verzekering. Ben bang dat het mij handen vol geld gaat kosten en de zaak dan nog niet win.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

HI Hi Latie, Heb je nog steeds een drain. Waarschijnlijk niet, want anders had je van Lienden wel vaker gezien he? Pas maar op, straks word je nog verliefd op hem! Niet dat dat erg is, maar pas op. Wie weet lezen die artsen ook wel regelmatig dit forum. Zou me niks verbazen jou wel? Je bent nog vrijgezel toch? Wie weet wat de toekomst brengt. Heb je in elk geval wel lekker veel geld. 
Ach ja, af en toe moeten we er inderdaad maar grapjes over maken, toch? Ik heb trouwens een ontzettende lieve man en twee schetige kindjes. Tja, en op mijn man ben ik gelukkig nog steeds smoorverliefd, kan er niet aan doen. Het is niet anders. Ik vond het zo erg dat ik acht weken lang in het ziekenhuis lag en het zonder hem en mijn twee kinderen moest doen. Maar voor jou lijkt het mij ook heel moeilijk. Vooral omdat je nog graag nog kinderen wil en niet weet of je die kunt krijgen, na zoiets. Moeilijk hoor. 
Ik leef in ieder geval ook heel erg met je mee en het lijkt mij nogmaals heel prettig om bij elkaar te komen en dat ervaringen met elkaar uit te wisslen.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

Hoi Angela,

Hoe is het nu met je? Heb je nog koorts en hoe is het afgelopen met je? Nog opgenomen geweest? Ik ben erg benieuwd. Laat je het even weten?

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## rob-angie

Ariel,
Ik ben herboren, ik heb nog wel pijn en koorts maar niet over de 39 graden
ik ben meteen naar een letsel advocaat gegaan, gaat sneller en het kost me niets.
dat 1 persoon in het amc zoveel voor je kan doen, alles was en is binnen onstoken door een fout van 1 chirurg in haarlem. Ik weet tot op vandaag nog steeds niet wie mij geopereerd heeft, ze ontkennen alles, niemand kent me. waarom iets verzwijgen waarom niet zeggen ik ben het geweest, dan klopt er gewoon niets van, het is ENG!!!

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Ariel.

Ik vind dat het dossier al wel lang bij de rechtsbijstand ligt. Misschien kun je contact met een letselschade advocaat opnemen, en die de situatie uitleggen hij kan je dan adviseren.
Ik heb gelijk contact met een letselschade advocaat opgenomen. Mijn medische dossiers zijn nog niet compleet als dit wel zo is gaat ze deze doorlezen, en dan hoor ik wat de kans van slagen is. Haar man is internist ook hij kijkt mee. Ze vertelde mij dat ik geluk heb gehad. Ze had nog een cliënt, bij die haar man had drie dagen gal gelekt in de vrije buikholte, hij is er alsnog na vier maanden aan overleden. Dit zet je wel even aan het denken.
Ik ben eigenlijk best benieuwt wat de lekkage voor de toekomst betekend, dit is ook van belang voor de rechtszaak. Ik heb nu nog steeds problemen met eten en ook rechts onder/achter de ribben houd ik pijn. Hoe gaat het verde, houd ik dit? Ik weet dat er na een lekkage in de galweg kans bestaat op een vernauwing, hoe groot zal die kans zijn? Welke problemen kunnen zich nog voordoen voortkomend uit de gallekkage? Allemaal vragen waar ik de antwoorden niet van weet, maar eigenlijk wel wil weten.
Ik had na de gallekkage meerdere abcessen in de buik, bij de tweede operatie zijn de meeste weggehaald en zijn er drains in de buik achter gelaten. Later bleken er weer twee abcessen te zitten een bij de mild die is gedraineerd en een achter de lever. Bij de laatste konden ze niet komen zonder door de lever te gaan, dit deden ze liever niet ik heb er antibiotica voor gehad.
Weer later was er een abces bezig te ontstaan, ook voor deze heb ik antibiotica gehad.
Nu vraag ik mij af of de pijn die ik rechts achter/onder de ribben heb kan komen van deze abcessen. Ik denk/dacht dat ze weg zouden zijn maar dit is niet na gekeken. Een zit dus achter de lever en een in het leverbed, rechts dus. Gaan abcessen weg van antibiotica? 

Groetjes en sterkte!
Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

> Hallo Ariel.
> 
> Ik vind dat het dossier al wel lang bij de rechtsbijstand ligt. Misschien kun je contact met een letselschade advocaat opnemen, en die de situatie uitleggen hij kan je dan adviseren.
> Ik heb gelijk contact met een letselschade advocaat opgenomen. Mijn medische dossiers zijn nog niet compleet als dit wel zo is gaat ze deze doorlezen, en dan hoor ik wat de kans van slagen is. Haar man is internist ook hij kijkt mee. Ze vertelde mij dat ik geluk heb gehad. Ze had nog een cliënt, bij die haar man had drie dagen gal gelekt in de vrije buikholte, hij is er alsnog na vier maanden aan overleden. Dit zet je wel even aan het denken.
> Ik ben eigenlijk best benieuwt wat de lekkage voor de toekomst betekend, dit is ook van belang voor de rechtszaak. Ik heb nu nog steeds problemen met eten en ook rechts onder/achter de ribben houd ik pijn. Hoe gaat het verde, houd ik dit? Ik weet dat er na een lekkage in de galweg kans bestaat op een vernauwing, hoe groot zal die kans zijn? Welke problemen kunnen zich nog voordoen voortkomend uit de gallekkage? Allemaal vragen waar ik de antwoorden niet van weet, maar eigenlijk wel wil weten.
> Ik had na de gallekkage meerdere abcessen in de buik, bij de tweede operatie zijn de meeste weggehaald en zijn er drains in de buik achter gelaten. Later bleken er weer twee abcessen te zitten een bij de mild die is gedraineerd en een achter de lever. Bij de laatste konden ze niet komen zonder door de lever te gaan, dit deden ze liever niet ik heb er antibiotica voor gehad.
> Weer later was er een abces bezig te ontstaan, ook voor deze heb ik antibiotica gehad.
> Nu vraag ik mij af of de pijn die ik rechts achter/onder de ribben heb kan komen van deze abcessen. Ik denk/dacht dat ze weg zouden zijn maar dit is niet na gekeken. Een zit dus achter de lever en een in het leverbed, rechts dus. Gaan abcessen weg van antibiotica? 
> 
> ...


abcessen gaan niet weg met antibiotica
ik had ook een paar abcessen door de gallek, gal is net zoutzuur, maakt alles stuk.
mijn abcessen zijn weggebrand
laat je niet gek maken hoor
en laat je ook niet wijs maken

angela

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Angela.

Bedankt voor je reactie.
Ik word vanmiddag door de arts gebeld ivb met de uitslagen van het bloedonderzoek, ik zal hem gelijk eens vragen hoe het zit met de abcessen. Deze kunnen wel eens de oorzaak zijn van mijn klachten.
Ik heb de opdracht van mijn advocaat gehad om een soort van dagboek bij te gaan houden, hierin moet ik opschrijven hoe ik mij die dag voel. Ik vond dit eerst een beetje raar, maar ik ben er toch maar aan begonnen. Doormiddel van het dagboek kan er worden bekeken hoe mijn kwaliteit van leven na de gallekkage is, dit is van belang voor de schade claim. 
Misschien een idee, heb je er niets aan voor de schade claim dan schrijf je misschien de stres en ellende een beetje van je af.

GR Antonneta.

----------


## rob-angie

In het amc zijn ze er achter gekomen dat het een zooitje was bij mij in mijn buikhlote.
Ik wil jullie er even op attenderen dat een buikvliesonsteking je fataal kan worden he?

antionette,
ben jij ook bij het amc..zo niet zou ik dat toch maar eens gaan proberen, die mensen zijn veel verder op het medisch gebied.
Een dagboek bijhouden doe ik ook, iedere dag voel ik me ontzettend moe
en ik heb nog steeds pijn maar voel me herboren, ik kan nu gelukkig weer eens gapen, maar door gapen, heeeeeerlijk!!!
want zuchten en gapen doe je tenslotte met je middenrif en alles was aangetast door de gallekkage, dus alles is zeg maar beurs van binnen.

sterkte allemaal

----------


## Antonetta

Latie.
Ik had galweg letsel mijn galweg was doorgenomen(zo staat het in het dossier,ik denk dat hij aangeprikt is) en een niet afgebonden gallijder in het galbed, op de gallijder is een klipje gezet en voor de galweg heb ik ook een stent behandeling gehad, er lekt nu geen gal meer. Nu is het hopen dat er zich geen littekenweefsel vormt in de galweg. Ik denk dat jou galweg letsel veel groter is dan die van mij was. Bij mij hoefde er na vier behandelingen geen nieuwe stent geplaatst worden.
Ik kan jou alleen maar veel sterkte toe wensen voor de toekomst, jij bent er zo te lezen de eerste tijd nog niet klaar mee.

Angela.

Nee ik loop niet in het amc, ik loop in het umcg. Het umcg is het universitaire medisch centrum in Groningen, zij zijn ook gespecialiseerd in gallekkages.

Gisteren heb ik de uitslagen van mijn bloed onderzoek gehad, alles was goed. Ik ben hier natuurlijk blij mee, maar ik had eigenlijk gehoopt dat ze in mijn bloed iets konden vinden dat de buikpijn en moeheid verklaard. Ik heb nog aan de arts gevraagd hoe het zit met de abcessen en de antibiotica. Het lichaam moet zelf de abcessen opruimen de antibiotica helpt hierbij. In December word er een echo gemaakt om te kijken of de abcessen ook echt weg zijn. Om te verdwijnen hebben ze dus tijd nodig.
Ik las dat je laatst in het amc weer geholpen was, is er weer een stent geplaatst of was het lek nu dicht?

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

> Latie.
> Ik had galweg letsel mijn galweg was doorgenomen(zo staat het in het dossier,ik denk dat hij aangeprikt is) en een niet afgebonden gallijder in het galbed, op de gallijder is een klipje gezet en voor de galweg heb ik ook een stent behandeling gehad, er lekt nu geen gal meer. Nu is het hopen dat er zich geen littekenweefsel vormt in de galweg. Ik denk dat jou galweg letsel veel groter is dan die van mij was. Bij mij hoefde er na vier behandelingen geen nieuwe stent geplaatst worden.
> Ik kan jou alleen maar veel sterkte toe wensen voor de toekomst, jij bent er zo te lezen de eerste tijd nog niet klaar mee.
> 
> Angela.
> 
> Nee ik loop niet in het amc, ik loop in het umcg. Het umcg is het universitaire medisch centrum in Groningen, zij zijn ook gespecialiseerd in gallekkages.
> 
> Gisteren heb ik de uitslagen van mijn bloed onderzoek gehad, alles was goed. Ik ben hier natuurlijk blij mee, maar ik had eigenlijk gehoopt dat ze in mijn bloed iets konden vinden dat de buikpijn en moeheid verklaard. Ik heb nog aan de arts gevraagd hoe het zit met de abcessen en de antibiotica. Het lichaam moet zelf de abcessen opruimen de antibiotica helpt hierbij. In December word er een echo gemaakt om te kijken of de abcessen ook echt weg zijn. Om te verdwijnen hebben ze dus tijd nodig.
> ...


Hoi Antonetta,

Mijn galgang is dichtgebrand dus ik heb geen stent meer en geen gallekage
wel ben ik nog zo vreselijk moe en dat gaat gewoon niet weg. koortsig ben ik ook nog en dat is erg vreemd volgens de arts.

sterkte

----------


## Antonetta

Latie.
Ik hoop voor je dat de stent behandeling aanslaat, dus dat er geen omweg meer hoeft worden gemaakt. Misschien knap je dan ook weer een beetje op en word je leven langzaam aan weer het oude. Mijn chirurg heeft mij verteld dat je lichaam ongeveer een jaar nodig heeft om zich te herstellen. Al heb ik wel veel verhalen gelezen van mensen die ook een gallekkage hebben gehad. Vele zijn nooit meer de oude geworden, ze hielden klachten met het verdragen van bepaalde etensproducten en vele hadden pijn soms nog jaren na de lekkage. Internet is mooi je kunt er ervaringen delen, maar je leest er ook heel veel ellende die je misschien maar beter naast je neer kan leggen.

Angela.
Hoe is jou bloed? Ik houd veel last van vermoeidheid en pijn, toch is mijn bloed goed.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Latie.

Ik denk dat het verschil tussen ons aandoening de grote van het letsel is. In mijn dossier stond letterlijk, dat de galgang was doorgenomen. Ik denk dat dit voor mij inhoud dat ze met een instrument de galweg hebben aangeprikt maar dat hij niet helemaal door was. Ik denk dat er een lek inzat. Er is een stent geplaatst en na drie keer een nieuwe stent te hebben gehad is het lek weer dicht gegroeid. Daar hopen ze bij jou ook op, maar ik denk dat jou letsel veel groter is dan dat van mij. Dat het dus meer tijd nodig heeft om te helen, als dit al gaat gebeuren. Ik heb geen vernauwing, die kan nu wel gaan ontstaan door littekenvorming in de galweg. Dit word in de gaten gehouden. Verder kamp ik nog iedere dag met pijn, vermoeidheid en problemen met het verdragen van eten. Door de gal waren oa mijn maag en darmen aangedaan, die zijn toen stil komen te leggen, hier door komen de problemen met het verdragen van eten ook heb ik veel last van obstipatie. Hier gebruik ik medicijnen voor. 
Het is nog afwachten hoe dit in de toekomst gaat. De chirurgen konden hier niets meer voor mij in betekenen, en hebben mij doorverwezen naar de mdl arts.

Latie, heb jij ook hulp van iemand die jou geestelijk steunt? Iemand aan wie jij je verhaal kwijt kunt? Dit lijkt mij voor jou geen slecht iets, je huisarts kan jou hierin verwijzen.
Ik heb het zelfde gehad als jij, ik was woest op de arts, waarom is hij zo afwachtend geweest en heeft mij hierdoor een heel vervelende tijd bezorgd. Over het in gevaar brengen van mijn leven hebben we het dan nog niet eens, en dan is het ook nog afwachten of het allemaal wel weer helemaal inorde komt. Ik had dit gevoel al in het ziekenhuis en heb daar hulp gehad van een maatschappelijk werkster. Ik kon mijn verhaal kwijt, al vertelde ik tien keer het zelfde het was haar nooit te veel. Intussen red ik het weer alleen, wel wil ik dat de arts aangepakt word maar het beheerst niet meer mijn leven. En voor het aanpakken van de arts heb ik een advocaat, zij bijt zich hier wel in vast.
Ik hoop dat het er voor jou binnenkort ook weer wat beter uitziet. Dat de stent behandeling slaagt en dat je je weer wat beter gaat voelen.

Een nieuw onbekend bijkomend probleem dat ik zins een paar dagen heb is, haaruitval.
Mijn vraag is, hebben jullie hier ook last van gehad?

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Latie.

Je zal heel goed gelijk kunnen hebben, het kan zijn dat mijn galweg ook is door geknipt.
Alleen is dit niet te achterhalen, omdat het ongemerkt is gebeurd, het hoe en wat is niet bekent. Er heeft zes dagen gal in mijn vrije buikholte gelopen voordat er actie werd onder nomen, en er een drain werd geplaatst. Dan te bedenken dat er na twee dagen al vocht in de buik op een echo was gezien, en er toch nog vier dagen is afgewacht.
Ik kan jouw woede tegen de arts heel goed begrijpen, ik heb dit zelf ook maar dan niet zo zeer om de fout die hij maakte. Ik neem mijn arts het lange afwachten heel kwalijk, hij stond er bij en keek erna. Door dat hij niet tijdig ingreep had hij bijna mijn leven op zijn geweten. De zware ic en lange moeilijke ziekenhuis periode heb ik aan hem te danken. En dan is het nog maar afwachten wat de toekomst brengt. 
Dit soort fouten mogen niet voorkomen, maar helaas ze gebeuren wel. Degene die het overkomen moeten maar zien hun leven weer op de rails te krijgen. Als dan blijkt dat je leven niet meer zal zijn als voor heen is dit moeilijk te verkroppen. De arts kan inderdaad gewoon verder met zijn leven. Hierom wil ik ook graag een rechtszaak bij de tucht rechter. Dan word de arts aansprakelijk gesteld. Het kan ook nog anders, dan zijn er geen kosten mee gemoeid(buiten de advocaat kosten om) en word het ziekenhuis aansprakelijk gesteld. In dit gaval word als je de zaak wint, het schade bedrag afgehandeld door de verzekering van het ziekenhuis. Het word dan een lang touwgetrek tussen de verzekering en de advocaat. De arts staat hier geheel buiten en krijgt hier niets van mee, hij gaat verder met zijn leven als of er nooit iets is gebeurd. Dit vind ik niet te pruimen, hij was fout dus ook hij moet op het matje verschijnen.
Je hebt ook niet veel geluk gehad. Als iemand die jou moet bijstaan niet eens wil uitzoeken wat gallekkage inhoud, hoe kan die jou dan helpen? De hulp aan mij bestond grotendeels uit aan horen, ik denk dat ik wel tien keer het zelfde vertelde. Ook heeft zij bij mijn thuiskomst gezorgd voor hulp in de huishouding. Ik had er op den duur twee want ook het ziekenhuis had dit al geregeld. Het je verhaal kwijt kunnen is al heel goed, hoe vaak je ook het zelfde verteld dit geeft aan hoe erg jij daar mee zit.
Heel vervelend dat jij dit jaar niet naar jouw geboorte land toe kan. Maar als hoe dan ook het weer in orde komt met jouw galweg, dan mag je toch wel weer gewoon op vakantie waar je ook heen wilt? Wat zijn de blijvende consequenties voor jou, weet je dit al?
Ik zal zeggen doe het rustig aan, het is mooi weer neem het er van met een goed boek in het zonnetje.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Net als jij ga ik zeker de moed niet opgeven, ik word hierin gesteund door mijn familie.
Ik kan mij van de eerste vier weken niet veel meer herinneren, mijn familie des te meer.
Mijn kwaliteit van leven is zeker achter uit gegaan, ik ben te zwak om mijn eigen huishouding te doen, dit is frustrerend. Dit zal met de tijd wel weer beter gaan, maar ik moet het toch meemaken, net als de pijn, vermoeidheid en het slecht verdragen van eten. Dit en natuurlijk het afwachten van de arts, verwijt ik hem. 
Het kan zo zijn dat de rechter de fout niet verwijtbaar vind, waar gewerkt word worden nu eenmaal fouten gemaakt. Maar als door die fout het leven drastisch veranderd vind ik de arts daar wel verantwoordelijk voor. Door zijn fout(verwijtbaar of niet)zijn we toch in deze situatie terecht gekomen. Het zal te gemakkelijk zijn als een arts niet op zijn fouten kan worden aangesproken. Ik weet ook wel dat de arts niet moedwillig de galweg heeft beschadigt, dan zal het poging moord zijn. Maar hij is wel degene die de beschadiging heeft veroorzaakt, en daar mee ook de problemen die door de fout zijn ontstaan. Dus hij is de verantwoordelijke.
Ik zelf heb ook geen hoge pet op van het medisch tucht college, ik ken ook de vele verhalen.
En de uitspraken, meestal een berisping of waarschuwing dit kan voor de arts wel iets heel ergs zijn, maar voor de klager is het een klap in zijn/haar gezicht. 
Ik laat de keuze van hoe de arts gaat worden aangepakt aan mijn advocaat over, zij heeft hier meer kijk op als ik. Dus ik zie wel hoe dit allemaal verder gaat.
Hoe lang zijn ze bij jou van plan om met de stent behandeling door te gaan?

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Ik ben net terug van de huisarts. Haaruitval schijnt wel vaker voor te komen nadat je erg ziek bent geweest. Dus dit moet vanzelf weer minder worden. Voor de problemen met het eten heeft hij me nu domperidom gegeven. Dit ledigt de maag sneller, hij hoopt dat het mij helpt.
Hij denkt dat de maag problemen door in de maag lopend gal worden veroorzaakt.
En de pijn rechts in de bovenbuik door littekenweefsel en verklevingen.
Ik gooi dus mijn dieet overboord en hoop het helpt.

Zijn er meer mensen die problemen met het terug lopen van gal in de maag en verklevingen hebben na een galblaas verwijdering? 

GR Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

> Hoi Antonetta,
> 
> Wat bedoel je met? 
> 
> *Zijn er meer mensen die problemen met het terug lopen van gal in de maag en verklevingen hebben na een galblaas verwijdering?* ,Heeft iedereen hiermee mee te maken na een galblaas operatie????


Hallo Allemaal,

Volgens prof. Gouma heeft iedereen te maken met verkleveingen na een galblaasontsteking. Maar als je een gallekage hebt gehad en je hele buik is hierdoor van binnen aangevreten zijn die verklevingen des te erger,. Zo konden ze bij mij op de scan zien dat mijn lever zit vastgeplakt aan mijn dunnendarm. Volgens prof. Gouma kunnen verklevingen ook heel erg pijnlijk zijn.
Zo is mij verteld.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

> O ja en de artsen krijgen toch vaak steun van de tucht college ze komen voor ze op. Ik heb het gelezen bij mensen bij wie dit is overkomen anders even googelen. Hun vezekering is krachtig en uiteindelijk krijgen ze het voor elkaar dat de klager he zo worden wij gezien het opgeeft. Of je moet van goede huizen komen wil je dit voor elkaar krijgen maar ik ga door tot het bittere einde. 
> 
> Wat ik misselijk vindt de rechter zegt dat het een fout is maar niet verwijdbaar makelijk praten.
> 
> Ik hoop ook dat iedereen bij wie dit is overkomen, gewoon zijn stem laat horen desnoods een brief schrijven naar de overheid. Als dit onder aandacht wordt gebracht kan er ook iets gedaan worden en zal er in de toekomst in de medische wereld men veel allerter hier mee omgaan.



Hallo,

Ja erg he, dayt ze zeggen dat het geen verwijtbare fot is. Niet alleen naar de overheid, maar bij de media onder de aandacht brengen. Dit moeten we gewoon met z'n allen doen. Zodat iedereen ziet wat voor leed ons is aan gedaan. 
Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

> Ik ben net terug van de huisarts. Haaruitval schijnt wel vaker voor te komen nadat je erg ziek bent geweest. Dus dit moet vanzelf weer minder worden. Voor de problemen met het eten heeft hij me nu domperidom gegeven. Dit ledigt de maag sneller, hij hoopt dat het mij helpt.
> Hij denkt dat de maag problemen door in de maag lopend gal worden veroorzaakt.
> En de pijn rechts in de bovenbuik door littekenweefsel en verklevingen.
> Ik gooi dus mijn dieet overboord en hoop het helpt.
> 
> Zijn er meer mensen die problemen met het terug lopen van gal in de maag en verklevingen hebben na een galblaas verwijdering? 
> 
> GR Antonetta.



Ja, ik heb ook heel erg haaruitval gehad. Wel een half jaar lang. Ik was ook bang dat ik helemaal kaal werd. Heeft volgens mij met heel veel medicijnen en het ziek zijn te maken. Verder herken ik jou bovenstaande verhaal helemaal. Vitamine b-complex is erg goed tegen haaruitval, is mij verteld.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## rob-angie

> Ja, ik heb ook heel erg haaruitval gehad. Wel een half jaar lang. Ik was ook bang dat ik helemaal kaal werd. Heeft volgens mij met heel veel medicijnen en het ziek zijn te maken. Verder herken ik jou bovenstaande verhaal helemaal. Vitamine b-complex is erg goed tegen haaruitval, is mij verteld.
> 
> Groetjes Ariel



Hoi,
haaruitval komt door de narcose en medicaties...ik heb er ook ontzettend veel last van
mijn haar was een ontzettend mooie haarbos en daar is niets meer van over.
Ik maak me hier geen zorgen over, wel dat ik zo moe blijf, mijn bloed waarde is wel erg hoog maar daar moet mee te leven zijn. Ik kan nu wél genieten van de zon, komt omdat ik het erg koud heb, heb natuurlijk een jasje uit gedaan terwijl dat niet echt nodig was.

jeetje wat een ellende na een galblaas verwijdering
mijn eten verteerd niet snel, en daar hebben jullie ook last van..en daardoor ben je zo moe..

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo.

Latie, het is niet te hopen dat iedereen na een galblaas verwijdering last van in de maag teruglopend gal heeft. Bij mij is dit ook nog niet zeker, dit moet de mdl arts uit gaan zoeken.
Mijn huisarts denkt dit omdat ik eigenlijk alleen maar vloeibare voeding verdraag.
Ik moest dus het nieuwe medicijn(domperidom) gaan nemen en hierbij normaal eten.
Dit heb ik dus gedaan. Ik heb een rampnacht achter de rug. Gister avond om een uur of negen begon het al, pijn onder mijn ribben aan de linker kant. Een op koliek lijkende pijn. De gehele nacht heb ik pijn gehad was ik misselijk en had ook veel last van omhoog komend maagzuur.
Dit is niet uit te houden.Ik denk dat ik het gewoon eten maar opgeef en weer met mijn yoghurt dieet verder ga. 
Ik heb ook spijt gehad van het weg laten halen van de galblaas. Vorig jaar november heb ik koliek aanvallen gehad, hierna bleef het zeuren na het eten. Er is toen een echo gemaakt. Op het moment van de echo zat er een grote steen voor de galuitgang en de galblaas leek erg ontstoken. Dus reden om de galblaas te verwijderen. Na de operatie bleken er wat kleine steentjes in te zitten en het viel heel erg mee met de ontsteking. 
Ik heb de stent niet als een vreemd ding beschouwd. Na negen dagen van gallekkage en zeer ziek zijn, zag ik de stent als iets dat een einde aan mijn problemen ging maken, ik was de internist die de eerste stent heeft geplaatst ook zeer dankbaar. Dat er buiten het lek in de galweg ook nog een zat in het leverbed was toen nog niet bekent. De gallekkage ging dus gewoon door.
Ook heb ik een groot gebogen litteken van links naar rechts over mijn gehele bovenbuik lopen, zeker niet mooi. Dit litteken herinnerd mij aan de tweede operatie, zonder die operatie was ik er niet meer geweest. Ik moet dus eigenlijk blij met het litteken zijn, dit ben ik niet maar hij hindert mij ook niet.

Ariel, heb jij geen last van de verklevingen? Als het al van de verklevingen komt veroorzaakt het bij mij een zeurende pijn op de plaats waar de galblaas gezeten heeft. Af en toe is de pijn erg meestal snachts. 

Ik heb van mijn advocaat begrepen dat als de zaak voor de tucht rechter komt er pers bij aanwezig is. Het komt dan dus in de media. Ik denk dat heel veel mensen in de zelfde situatie als wij, afzien van een rechtszaak omdat het bekent is dat een arts moeilijk aan te pakken is. Ze zien het gewoon niet zitten, dus beginnen ze er niet aan.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Voor de galoperatie was ik een jojo wat mijn gewicht aan gaat. Dan weer een dieet, dan was ik er weer zat van en vlogen de kilos er weer aan met een paar extra. Na de operatie was ik 17 kg afgevallen, ik ben nu op het gewicht dat ik hebben mag. Nu moet ik opletten dat ik niet meer afval. Eigenlijk willen de artsen dat ik weer wat kilos extra er bij krijg, dit omdat ik heel erg verzwakt was. Ik kon na de drie weken ic niet meer lopen, dit heb ik weer moeten leren. Met mijn gewicht heb ik even geen problemen meer.

Deze operatie heeft mij geestelijk ook wel een opdonder gegeven. Ik ben heel blij dat ik er nog ben, maar toch kan ik mij zo af en toe heel down bijna depressief voelen. Ik probeer mij hier wel zo veel mogelijk tegen te verzetten. Maar dit is niet gemakkelijk. Ik begrijp deze gevoelens ook niet helemaal. Het zal er wel mee te maken hebben dat ik alweer ongeveer vijf weken thuis ben en nog niet in staat ben mijn oude leven weer op te pakken. Ik heb het hier al moeilijk mee, maar ik merk zo af en toe ook wel aan de mensen om mij heen, dat die ook vinden dat het lang genoeg heeft geduurd. De chirurg heeft mij gezegd dat het ongeveer een jaar zal gaan duren voor ik weer de oude ben. Ik mag hopen dat hij gelijk krijgt en dat ik ooit weer de oude ben.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

> Ariel,
> Ik ben herboren, ik heb nog wel pijn en koorts maar niet over de 39 graden
> ik ben meteen naar een letsel advocaat gegaan, gaat sneller en het kost me niets.
> dat 1 persoon in het amc zoveel voor je kan doen, alles was en is binnen onstoken door een fout van 1 chirurg in haarlem. Ik weet tot op vandaag nog steeds niet wie mij geopereerd heeft, ze ontkennen alles, niemand kent me. waarom iets verzwijgen waarom niet zeggen ik ben het geweest, dan klopt er gewoon niets van, het is ENG!!!


HOi Angela,

Wie heeft jou in het AMC geholpen dan? Ik bedoel die ene persoon die zoveel voor je gedaan heeft. Sorry, maar ik lees zoveel verhalen, dat ik de klust even helemaal kwijt ben. Wie heeft nou precies, wat voor een letsel gehad. Ik zie maar weinig personen die net zoals mij de omleidingsoperatie moeten ondergaan? Zou dit te maken hebben met de lever. Bij mij zijn daar twee segmenten van uitgegevallen, deze dreigen weer opnieuw uit te vallen.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

> Voor de galoperatie was ik een jojo wat mijn gewicht aan gaat. Dan weer een dieet, dan was ik er weer zat van en vlogen de kilos er weer aan met een paar extra. Na de operatie was ik 17 kg afgevallen, ik ben nu op het gewicht dat ik hebben mag. Nu moet ik opletten dat ik niet meer afval. Eigenlijk willen de artsen dat ik weer wat kilos extra er bij krijg, dit omdat ik heel erg verzwakt was. Ik kon na de drie weken ic niet meer lopen, dit heb ik weer moeten leren. Met mijn gewicht heb ik even geen problemen meer.
> 
> Deze operatie heeft mij geestelijk ook wel een opdonder gegeven. Ik ben heel blij dat ik er nog ben, maar toch kan ik mij zo af en toe heel down bijna depressief voelen. Ik probeer mij hier wel zo veel mogelijk tegen te verzetten. Maar dit is niet gemakkelijk. Ik begrijp deze gevoelens ook niet helemaal. Het zal er wel mee te maken hebben dat ik alweer ongeveer vijf weken thuis ben en nog niet in staat ben mijn oude leven weer op te pakken. Ik heb het hier al moeilijk mee, maar ik merk zo af en toe ook wel aan de mensen om mij heen, dat die ook vinden dat het lang genoeg heeft geduurd. De chirurg heeft mij gezegd dat het ongeveer een jaar zal gaan duren voor ik weer de oude ben. Ik mag hopen dat hij gelijk krijgt en dat ik ooit weer de oude ben.
> 
> GR Antonetta.


Lieve Antonetta,

Ik lees dat je nog maar 5 weken thuis bent en drie weken op de ic hebt gelegen. Dat is niks mis meid! Poeh, wat zwaar. Ik heb ook 8 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen en een week op de IC. Ik denk dat jij net zooals mij op de ic eerst heel veel aankwam van het vocht. Dus leek je eerst nog dikker dan je was. Ik was uiteindelijk 23 kilo afgevallen. Kon ook bijna niet meer lopen. Ja, het kost allemaal heel veel energie. Zelf heb ik 10 maanden een drain gehad en moet nu nog voor de omleidingsoperatie. Maar ik wil alleen maar zeggen, dat het echt zo is dat je zeker een jaar nodig hebt om te herstellen. Zelf ben ik er nu 1,5 jaar mee bezig en ben nog lang niet hersteld. Zeker omdat het nu blijkt dat het nog steeds niet goed met me gaat en dus eind augustus voor de omleidingsoperatie moet.(hersteloperatie). Als tip kan ik je mee geven probeer toch goed te blijven eten en doe wat je kunt en wat je niet kunt laat dat gewoon. Er zullen velen van je verwachten dat je al gauw weer hersteld bent, maar dat mogen ze niet van je verwachten, wat je hebt een ontzzettende zware tijd gehad. Niet alleen maar lichamelijk maar ook zeker emotioneel. Het gaat je niet in de koude kleren zitten en ik weet zeker dat ook jij waarschijnlijk nog vaak huilbuien hebt en er emotioneel onder bent. Dit kost veel energie en is voor velen niet te begrijpen. Diegenen die jou wel begrijpen zijn wij gelukkig op dit forum, omdat we weten wat je hebt moeten doorstaan en wat de chirurg door zijn ernstige fout bij jou heeft aangericht. Je kan dit probleem niet zo even achter je neer leggen. Je moet het een plekje geven, maar wanneer dit kan blijft de vraag. En zelf denk ik dat je dit je hele leven bij je moet dragen. Zelf kan ik het nog steeds geen plekje geven en heb nog vreselijke nachtmerries. Heb jij die ook? 
Bij mij wil het eten trouwens ook nog niet en ben na die 23 kilo weer heel wat kilo,s afgevallen. Ik weeg nu nog maar 48 kilo. Dus dat geeft wel aan dat het lichaam heel veel energie bij het ziek zijn nodig heeft. Natuurlijk wens ik je heel veel sterkte toe en als ik jou was zou ik zeker een dagboek bij gaan houden. Dit is al vaker op dit forum gezegd. Het helpt echt om de emoties van je af te schrijven, maar ook dat je je flink kunt uiten over de fouten van de chirurg.

Echt ik wens je heel veel sterkte en natuurlijk zijn we hier om elkaar te steunen en elkaars verhalen uit te wisselen. Het helpt toch een beetje als je lotgenoten hebt. 

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## Antonetta

Ariel, Ik denk dat de meeste mensen met galweg letsel een stent behandeling krijgen, als dit niet mogelijk is of de stent behandeling slaat niet aan dan pas krijg je een omleiding. (Ik denk dit he, het lijkt mij logisch dat ze het eerst op een minder ingrijpende manier proberen dan gelijk te opereren) Buiten jou loopt ook Latie kans op deze operatie, als haar stent behandeling niet slaagt. 
Ik weet van de weken op de ic niet veel meer, tijdens het plaatsen van de stent was ik niet helemaal onder narcose. Dit was een zeer vervelende ervaring dit kan ik mij nog wel herinneren. Ik weet niet of ik eerst aangekomen ben, ik heb wel problemen met vocht vast houden gehad. Ook had ik door dat mijn buik organen erg opgezet waren, problemen met vocht om en in de longen die kwamen in de verdrukking te zitten. 
Ja, ik heb ook wel last van huilbuien, die overvallen mij van het ene op het andere moment.
Weet jij op zo een moment ook waarom je huilt? Ik heb soms geen idee ik zal geen reden kunnen noemen. Ik heb in het ziekenhuis ook heel wat afgejankt, ook wel uit teleurstelling maar ook veel zomaar. Anderen gingen naar huis, ik werd naar een andere afdeling over geplaatst. Zeven keer ben ik verhuist van kamer en afdeling.
Ook ik heb mijn dromen en nacht merries, meestal slaan ze nergens op maar ze zijn zo werkelijk om mee te maken. Ze hebben op zich weinig met het gebeurde te maken, ik word niet achtervolgd door horror artsen.
Ik ben bezig mijn leven vooral de ongemakken ontstaan na de lekkage op te schrijven, dit op aanraden van de advocaat. Ik zelf vond en vind het wel een beetje raar, maar ben het dus wel gaan doen. Je schrijft het in ieder geval van je af, al worden de ongemakken er niet minder door. Dit forem laat mij in ieder geval zien dat ik niet de enige ben die met door de gallekkage ontstane lichamelijke en geestelijke problemen zit. 
Groetjes voor iedereen!
Marga.

----------


## Antonetta

Latie. Sorry, sorry , sorry ik had begrepen dat als de stent behandeling niet aan slaat jij ook een omleiding kreeg. Ik heb al je berichten na gelezen en jij blijkt niet degene te zijn die dit geschreven heeft. Ik lees zo veel verhalen(ook op andere forems) dat ik de boel door elkaar heb gehaald. Ik wil je in ieder geval niet kwetsen en zeker niet emotioneel maken. 
Natuurlijk kom ik jou niet even vertellen dat jij voor een omleiding moet en ik wil jou zeker niet je vertrouwen in je arts ontnemen. Wat voor reden zou ik hier ook voor kunnen hebben?
Mijn fout om aan Ariel te laten weten, dat jij misschien ook een omleiding moet.
Ik zal het in het vervolg wel uit mijn hoofd laten om iets te schrijven zonder te controleren of die gene dit ook wel echt geschreven heeft. 
Het is in ieder geval zeker niet mijn bedoeling geweest om jou te kwetsen! SORRY!!

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Latie.

In mijn dossier van het UMCG stond door genomen galgang het stond er niet in het Latijns dus welke gang het is zal ik niet weten. Ik heb het even op het net opgezocht, dit staat er over geschreven:

Opzoeken: Galgang
1.	

Galgang
De `ductus choledochus` is de centrale afvoergang van gal tussen de galblaas en de twaalfvingerige darm. De galgang wordt afgesloten door een klepje, de papil van Vater. Het is een medisch-anatomisch belangrijke structuur omdat een aantal veelvoorkomende ziekten zich in dit orgaan voordoet.
Gevonden op http://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galgang
Ik ga er dus vanuit dat mijn grote galweg beschadigt is. 
Wat bedoel je met, zo als jij het beschreef klopt het niet?

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

> Ariel, Ik denk dat de meeste mensen met galweg letsel een stent behandeling krijgen, als dit niet mogelijk is of de stent behandeling slaat niet aan dan pas krijg je een omleiding. (Ik denk dit he, het lijkt mij logisch dat ze het eerst op een minder ingrijpende manier proberen dan gelijk te opereren) Buiten jou loopt ook Latie kans op deze operatie, als haar stent behandeling niet slaagt. 
> Ik weet van de weken op de ic niet veel meer, tijdens het plaatsen van de stent was ik niet helemaal onder narcose. Dit was een zeer vervelende ervaring dit kan ik mij nog wel herinneren. Ik weet niet of ik eerst aangekomen ben, ik heb wel problemen met vocht vast houden gehad. Ook had ik door dat mijn buik organen erg opgezet waren, problemen met vocht om en in de longen die kwamen in de verdrukking te zitten. 
> Ja, ik heb ook wel last van huilbuien, die overvallen mij van het ene op het andere moment.
> Weet jij op zo een moment ook waarom je huilt? Ik heb soms geen idee ik zal geen reden kunnen noemen. Ik heb in het ziekenhuis ook heel wat afgejankt, ook wel uit teleurstelling maar ook veel zomaar. Anderen gingen naar huis, ik werd naar een andere afdeling over geplaatst. Zeven keer ben ik verhuist van kamer en afdeling.
> Ook ik heb mijn dromen en nacht merries, meestal slaan ze nergens op maar ze zijn zo werkelijk om mee te maken. Ze hebben op zich weinig met het gebeurde te maken, ik word niet achtervolgd door horror artsen.
> Ik ben bezig mijn leven vooral de ongemakken ontstaan na de lekkage op te schrijven, dit op aanraden van de advocaat. Ik zelf vond en vind het wel een beetje raar, maar ben het dus wel gaan doen. Je schrijft het in ieder geval van je af, al worden de ongemakken er niet minder door. Dit forem laat mij in ieder geval zien dat ik niet de enige ben die met door de gallekkage ontstane lichamelijke en geestelijke problemen zit. 
> Groetjes voor iedereen!
> Marga.


Hallo Marga,

Ik heb wel stents gehad, maar nooit een stent-behandeling! Mijn letsel was zo ernstig dat dat geen nut had. Ik heb dus tien maanden een drain-behandeling met dotterbehandeling gehad. Dit is vrij zeldzaam, ik was de derde persoon bij wie ze dit gedaan hebben en helaas is deze achteraf niet geslaagd. Omdat ik nu weer dreig ziek te worden en ook mijn lever weer ziek gaat worden krijg ik een nieuwe galweg d.m.v. een omleiding. Dit was eigenlijk al eerder de bedoeling, maar omdat ik een kans had het met dotteren en drainage te halen, hebben ze dit eerst geprobeerd. Ik word nu eind augustus alsnog geoperreerd en krijg weer eerst een drain. Hopelijk word ik voor die tijd al niet vreselijk ziek. We zien wel. Maar een stent behandelingf klinkt mij niet bekend in de oren. Die optie hebben ze bij mij niet eens geprobeerd. Ook omdat ik heel ziek was en twee segmenten van mijn lever uitgevallen waren. Ik heb wel meerdere stents gehad, omdat ze eerst dachten dat ik een lekkage in mijn galweg had, ze plaatsten telkens een grotere stent. Het AMC denkt wel dat ik een gaatje heb gehad in de galweg, dus hebben ze de stent er maanden lang in laten zitten. Maar ook de hoofdgalweg was doorgesneden en dat was met een stent niet te maken, dus vandaar de drain in mijn lever. Ze noemen het ook wel de PTC procedure.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

> Antonetta, 
> Ik ga toch ook niet zeggen dat jij mischien voor een omleiding moet, dat kun je niet zomaar zeggen over mij, je weet niet hoe ik ervoor sta en mijn arts heeft me verteld dat het erger kan, hij behoort bij één van de beste arsten in Nederland ik ga er van uit dat hij weet wat hij zegt.. En niet zomaar iemand hier op een forum mij komt vertellen dat ik mischien voor een omleiding moet. Dat ik vindt ik buitengewoon dramatisch en niet kunnen wil je me ontmoedigen en me vetrouwen en hoop weg nemen, want dat gevoel kreeg ik wel toen ik dat las.



Latie,

Wat voor arts heb jij eigenlijk dan? Misschien hebben we dezelfde. We houden de moed erin hoor. We weten natuurlijk nog niet hoe het voor je loopt. Probeer positief te blijven meid. WE gaan met z'n allen hopen dat je na een jaar hersteld bent hoor en dat het goed met je komt.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

> Beste Ariel,
> 
> Ik ben het absoluut met je eens het is echt een vreselijk allemaal. Ik kan het ook geen plek geven ik accepteer het niet. Deze chirurg heeft mij beroofd van mijn leven dat besef ik nog steeds niet. Zoals ik aangaf kom ik uit een warm land ik ga elke jaar daar heen, nu kan ik dat wel vergeten omdat het niet verstandig is om daar heen tegaan,mocht ik koorts krijgen is dat gevaarlijk. Ik ben 18 april 2008 geopereerd dus ook een lange tijd bezig.
> 
> Mijn grote probleem is ik ben vervreemd van mezelf en ik heb ook elke dag huil buien en nachtmerrie's ik ben bang dat ik levens lang letsel blijven houden en altijd koorts krijg.
> 
> wat betreft gewicht is het bij niet zoals eerst, ik had voorheen goede vetering en was goed opgewicht ik ben juist aangekomen, toen ik pas geopereerd was viel ik veel af maar ik ben juist nu in gewicht aangekomen.
> 
> Mijn omgeving heeft lak aan mij ik zie dat ze het niet intresseert behalve mijn moeder en me zus zij wel leven mee, maar de rest die hebben geen idee wat dit betekent ze begrijpen dit letsel niet. Veel denken dan ook dat ik beter ben, je kan het niet aan mij kan zien terwijl ik juist wel iets mankeer ik heb stents en dat hoort niet. Mijn zus zegt ik heb alle hoop en ga er vanuit dat je beter wordt en zonder stent verder door het leven gaat en dat je weer de oude wordt, ik weet niet of dit goed komt dit is ernstig het is een kwetsbaar gebied, ze headden nooit verkeerde structuren mogen knippen dit is het gevolg nu.
> ...


Beste Latie,

Ik las dat veel mensen je niet begrijpen en dat je omgeving lak aan je gebeuren heeft. Ik begrijp heel goed wat je bedoeld. Niemand kan begrijpen wat jij hebt moeten door maken en nog steeds moet doormaken. Je bent weer thuis en men denkt meteen dat je ook maar even weer de oude bent. Ik snap precies wat je bedoeld. Er zijn heel veel mensen die om me geven en het heel erg vinden wat ik heb gehad en nog steeds heb. Ook mijn ouders en zus bellen regelmatig met mij en vragen hoe ik me voel. Maar er zijn ook heel veel mnsen die er nooit meer na vragen en als je dan 8 weken in het ziekenhuis ligt en je komt op de ic terecht staan ze in een keer wel naast je bed, zonder dat je het zelf merkt. Die mensen heb ik nu schijt aan, zij behoren niet tot mijn vrienden of familie. Ik heb ze uit mijn kringetje gehaald en accepteer ze niet meer. Na mijn ziekenhuisopname van 8 weken heb ik ze nooit weer gezien. Dat noem ik geen familie en ook geen vrienden. Ik ben er heel snel achter gekomen wat echte vrienden zijn. En dat zijn de mensen die nu nog steeds bij me komen en om me geven. De buitenwereld heeft helemaal niet door wat je mee moet maken en in wat voor rottige ellende je beland bent. Zij hebben niet door dat je in verdriet leeft, elke keer nachtmerries hebt en je ziek voelt. En als ze je dan een keer zien lopen op straat of wat dan ook, omdat je al het positieve uit jezelf wilt halen denken ze ook, die is allanfg weer beter. Ik weet precies hoe je je voelt meid en ik snap ook heel goed dat je je er heel vreselijk ongemakkelijk bij voelt. Het doet gewoon verdomd zeer van binnen. Je wilt geholpen en begrepen voelen. Ja, het is allemaal zo oneerlijk he. Zij kunnen doen wat ze willen, wij moeten dat nog maar zien. Maar ondanks alles positief blijven hoor, Je staat er echt niet alleen voor. Ten eerste heb je natuurlijk je moeder en je zus, als ik dat zo lees. En anders mag je mij altijd bellen of ik bel jou. Want dat heb je nou eenmaal met lotgenoten, we begrijpen elkaar gelukkig wel. En ons galwegletstel verschilt dan misschien wel iets van elkaar, maar ook jij hebt een hoop narigheid mee gemaakt en dat door een fout die door een arts is gemaakt. Het is gemeen he, dat je er zolang voor moet boeten. Vind ik ook hoor.

Liefs ariel

----------


## rob-angie

Ariel,
De verhalen hier zijn allemaal hetzelfde, verklevingen, gallekkage, scheur in de galgang
stents geplaatst, gal afvoer naar de buikholte, gal is net zoutzuur en vreet alles weg.
Ik heb nu iets raars, als mijn maag knort van de honger-trek dan krijg ik weer aanvallen, de aanvallen precies voor de galblaas verwijdering, maar dan 2x zo erg dan daarvoor. Wat dat nou weer is? pffff houd het nou nooit op? Koortsstuipen erbij..het is gewoon niet goed, maar er is ook niet mee te leven..
ik heb prof gauma een uitstekende arts...

ik ga vandaag naar de letsel advocaat, ik laat jullie het wel weten wat er gaat gebeuren
als jullie het uberhaubt wél willen weten..

Liefs Angela

----------


## Antonetta

Ik word zeker niet vrolijk van alles wat er achter de fout van de arts wegkomt.
Ieder zit met zijn eigen problemen zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk. Dit contact met lotgenoten helpt wel, je vind een luisterend oor en mensen die wel weten in wat voor een situatie jij zit. In tegenstelling tot veel mensen om mij heen. Zelfs familie die heel dicht bij mij staat heeft het laten afweten. In het streekziekenhuis kwamen ze nog wel. Maar nadat ik overgeplaatst was werd de afstand te ver. Ze hebben een auto en het zou minder dan een half uurtje rijden zijn geweest, ze hadden het er dus niet voor over. Zelfs een kaartje sturen was te veel werk, en dit terwijl ik kaartje ontving van mijn hyves vrienden, veelal toch totaal onbekende mensen voor mij. Dit heeft mij veel pijn gedaan, maar ik heb het van mij af gezet en probeer weer gewoon met de familie om te gaan, maar vergeten doe ik dit niet.

Angela, Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het bij de advocaat gaat, dat was de reden dat ik op dit forum terecht kwam. Ik zocht naar mensen die net als ik een gallekkage hadden door gemaakt en die de arts juridisch gingen aan pakken. Ik heb gisteren in het ziekenhuis mijn dossier nog een keer helemaal mogen door lezen maar de regel, verwaarloosde gallekkage was nergens meer terug te vinden. Dit terwijl er meerdere mensen zijn die het hebben gelezen, het is er dus uit gehaald. Waarschijnlijk wil de arts die het geschreven had buiten spel blijven.
Jammer dat het weg is, in mijn ogen was het van grote waarde voor de zaak.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

> Ik word zeker niet vrolijk van alles wat er achter de fout van de arts wegkomt.
> Ieder zit met zijn eigen problemen zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk. Dit contact met lotgenoten helpt wel, je vind een luisterend oor en mensen die wel weten in wat voor een situatie jij zit. In tegenstelling tot veel mensen om mij heen. Zelfs familie die heel dicht bij mij staat heeft het laten afweten. In het streekziekenhuis kwamen ze nog wel. Maar nadat ik overgeplaatst was werd de afstand te ver. Ze hebben een auto en het zou minder dan een half uurtje rijden zijn geweest, ze hadden het er dus niet voor over. Zelfs een kaartje sturen was te veel werk, en dit terwijl ik kaartje ontving van mijn hyves vrienden, veelal toch totaal onbekende mensen voor mij. Dit heeft mij veel pijn gedaan, maar ik heb het van mij af gezet en probeer weer gewoon met de familie om te gaan, maar vergeten doe ik dit niet.
> 
> Angela, Ik ben heel benieuwd hoe het bij de advocaat gaat, dat was de reden dat ik op dit forum terecht kwam. Ik zocht naar mensen die net als ik een gallekkage hadden door gemaakt en die de arts juridisch gingen aan pakken. Ik heb gisteren in het ziekenhuis mijn dossier nog een keer helemaal mogen door lezen maar de regel, verwaarloosde gallekkage was nergens meer terug te vinden. Dit terwijl er meerdere mensen zijn die het hebben gelezen, het is er dus uit gehaald. Waarschijnlijk wil de arts die het geschreven had buiten spel blijven.
> Jammer dat het weg is, in mijn ogen was het van grote waarde voor de zaak.
> 
> GR Antonetta.


Lieve Antonetta,
Het ziekenhuis wordt vandaag gebeld en dan vraagt de advocaat het gehele dossier op, maar ik heb het belangrijkste al in handen, de blunder die begaan is, wakker worden tijdens de narcose is een mega blunder dat had namelijk nooit gemogen. En nog iets met het wakker worden is mijn buikholte geheel geprepareerd, stuk gemaakt door de echoscopie/staaf/camera, die heeft alles doorboort en dat staat op papier. Ik ben namelijk rechtop gaan zitten terwijl ze met me bezig waren. Punt 1 hoe kon ik wakker worden? Punt 2 waarom staat de chirurg wel op het lijstje van de operatie verslag? en nu zegt ie dat hij het niet is geweest..

Nu gaat mijn dossier naar een goede chirurg in enschede die oordeeld of er fouten zijn gemaakt, en als dat zo is, gaan we de chirurg die op het verslag staat aansprakelijk stellen!!

Dit duurt minimaal een jaar voordat het geregeld is. Maar ik ben nog lang niet beter, ik eet slecht, slaap slecht, heb nog steeds aanvallen en?????? hebben jullie dit ook? >> als ik een honger gevoel heb dan heb ik erg veel pijn!!!

@Latie,

Welke advocaat heb jij?

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo.

Ik ben heel blij voor je dat er schuld is bekent, en dat er nu kan worden bekeken hoe groot het schade bedrag moet worden. Dit zal wel niet zo makkelijk zijn, je weet immers niet van te voren hoe het verder gaat. Ik heb intussen heel veel gelezen over gallekkages en galweg beschadigingen. Ik heb onderandere gelezen dat een gallekkage blijvende gevolgen kan hebben, maar welke gevolgen zijn dit dan? De buikpijn, moeilijk eten verdragen het erg moe zijn? Dat antwoord kan ik nergens vinden. Het lijkt mij toch wel nodig om tijdens de rechtszaak aan te kunnen geven wat er zoal blijvend verandert is in het leven of welk risico ik in de toekomst zoal loop.

Een schade bedrag toe gekend krijgen is natuurlijk mooi, al kan geen bedrag het geleden leed en de emotionele en lichamelijke schade vergoeden. Helemaal als je er de rest van je leven mee komt te zitten. Het is zomer dus er word veel gebarbecued, het enige vlees dat ik verdraag(niet eens altijd)is kip. Sausjes, brood en salades kan ik vergeten net als stamppotten, aardappelen, pasta gerechten enz. B.v.b. sperziebonen, wortelen en doperwten, spinazie en appelmoes verdraag ik wel. Het vervelende is dat ik wel gewoon trek in al de dingen heb die ik niet verdraag. Soms eet ik ook wel eens iets en neem de buikpijn maar voor lief, ik weet dan gelijk weer waarom ik vooral yoghurt eet. Ik hoef je niet te vertellen dat dit gemis met geen geld te vervangen zal zijn.

Ik zelf zie het liefst de chirurg voor de rechter staan. Als het ziekenhuis de verantwoording neemt en het schade bedrag word geregeld tussen jou de advocaat en de verzekering van het ziekenhuis, dan blijft de arts buiten spel. Dit heb ik van mijn advocaat begrepen, hier kan ik geen genoegen mee nemen. Ik wil dat de arts zich op zijn minst zeer ongemakkelijk voelt, en dat zal nog niets zijn vergeleken bij hoe ik mij heb gevoeld in de zware ziekenhuistijd en nu nog voel.

Mijn advocaat is Mr. M. Stroink uit Groningen. Een vrouw, ik heb mij laten vertellen dat zij privé ook te doen heeft gehad met een ernstige medische misser, hier door zou zij zeer gedreven zijn.

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

Hallo dames,

Gisteren al enkele malen een berichtje proberen te plaatsen, maar hij staat er weer niet op.
Helaas heb ik heel slecht nieuws. Ik kreeg gisteren een brief thuis van de rechtsbijstandverzekering. Waarschijnlijk zien ze het doorsnijden van mijn galbuis niet als een medische fout, omdat ik een afwijkende anatomie van mijn galwegen zou hebben gehad en dat het ziekenhuis dit waarschijnmlijk niet heeft kunnen zien. AHum. Dat ze mij 5 weken met gallekage hebben laten liggen, noemen ze ook geen fout. Het ziekenhuis had vrij op tijd contact gehad met het AMC. ahum na 5 weken, noemt men dat op tijd. Ik was er bijna tussenuit gepiept en heb aan de beademijng gelegen en al. Hoe kunnen ze dat nou niet als een medische fout zien. Ik wil doorgaan tot het eind, help- me a.u.b. aan een goede advocaat, die me niet al teveel gaat kosten.
Ik ben helemaal terleurgesteld.
IK moet nog weer voor een operatie en ben er nu al 1,5 jaar ziek van, het is toch niet eerlijk dat een chirurg er zo goed vanaf komt? 
Terwijl ik voor zijn fouten/hun nalatigheid moet boeten.

Liefs Ariel

----------


## koeien101

> Hallo.
> 
> Ik ben heel blij voor je dat er schuld is bekent, en dat er nu kan worden bekeken hoe groot het schade bedrag moet worden. Dit zal wel niet zo makkelijk zijn, je weet immers niet van te voren hoe het verder gaat. Ik heb intussen heel veel gelezen over gallekkages en galweg beschadigingen. Ik heb onderandere gelezen dat een gallekkage blijvende gevolgen kan hebben, maar welke gevolgen zijn dit dan? De buikpijn, moeilijk eten verdragen het erg moe zijn? Dat antwoord kan ik nergens vinden. Het lijkt mij toch wel nodig om tijdens de rechtszaak aan te kunnen geven wat er zoal blijvend verandert is in het leven of welk risico ik in de toekomst zoal loop.
> 
> Een schade bedrag toe gekend krijgen is natuurlijk mooi, al kan geen bedrag het geleden leed en de emotionele en lichamelijke schade vergoeden. Helemaal als je er de rest van je leven mee komt te zitten. Het is zomer dus er word veel gebarbecued, het enige vlees dat ik verdraag(niet eens altijd)is kip. Sausjes, brood en salades kan ik vergeten net als stamppotten, aardappelen, pasta gerechten enz. B.v.b. sperziebonen, wortelen en doperwten, spinazie en appelmoes verdraag ik wel. Het vervelende is dat ik wel gewoon trek in al de dingen heb die ik niet verdraag. Soms eet ik ook wel eens iets en neem de buikpijn maar voor lief, ik weet dan gelijk weer waarom ik vooral yoghurt eet. Ik hoef je niet te vertellen dat dit gemis met geen geld te vervangen zal zijn.
> 
> Ik zelf zie het liefst de chirurg voor de rechter staan. Als het ziekenhuis de verantwoording neemt en het schade bedrag word geregeld tussen jou de advocaat en de verzekering van het ziekenhuis, dan blijft de arts buiten spel. Dit heb ik van mijn advocaat begrepen, hier kan ik geen genoegen mee nemen. Ik wil dat de arts zich op zijn minst zeer ongemakkelijk voelt, en dat zal nog niets zijn vergeleken bij hoe ik mij heb gevoeld in de zware ziekenhuistijd en nu nog voel.
> 
> Mijn advocaat is Mr. M. Stroink uit Groningen. Een vrouw, ik heb mij laten vertellen dat zij privé ook te doen heeft gehad met een ernstige medische misser, hier door zou zij zeer gedreven zijn.
> ...


Hoeveel kost jou advocaat dan? Of hoe doe je dat allemaal? Ben ook nog op zoek naar een goede advocaat.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, Ik begrijp dat jij nu in deze problemen zit door dat de chirurg niet goed heeft gekeken waar hij snijden ging, een grove fout! Zoals mijn schoon vader zei, geld is een lapje voor het bloeden maar het lost de problemen waar je nu mee zit niet op. Nee, ik kan alleen een beetje genoeg doening krijgen als de arts zelf zijn fout erkent en zijn verantwoording neemt. Dus dat hij erkent dat door zijn fout mijn leven in gevaar was en ik nog iedere dag te maken heb met de problemen die uit die fout voort gekomen zijn.

Ariel, Heel vervelend dat jij dit bericht van de rechtsbijstand verzekering hebt gekregen, toch zal ik het NIET opgeven. Gewoon door gaan!!!
Uit de vele stukken die ik nu over galweg letsel heb gelezen komt veel naar voren dat gallekkage een risico is dat vaker voor komt bij een galblaas verwijdering middels een kijkoperatie. Er word hier ook vaak voor de operatie voor gewaarschuwd. Dit is ook bij mij gebeurd, dit staat zelfs in mijn dossier, maar er is mij niet gezegd wat een gallekkage en galweg letsel precies inhield. Dus eigenlijk wist ik niets. Ik vind dat ze dit duidelijker hadden moeten uitleggen.
Ook ik had een afwijkende anatomie van de galblaas, er zat een extra takje aan werd mij gezegd door de chirurg. Deze is doorgesneden en niet afgebonden. Ik heb er in mijn dossier niets over terug kunnen vinden, dus of het waar is??
In mijn dossier van het UMCG staat doorgenomen galgang en lekkend galblaas takje in het galblaasbed/leverbed ook hier word niet gesproken over het extra galwegtakje. 
Ook al zal de lekkage worden gezien als een operatie risico, dan nog is het bekent dat er bij een lekkage snel moet worden ingegrepen om erger te voorkomen. Dit is in jou(en ook mijn) geval niet gebeurd, en nu zit je dagelijks met de gevolgen van de lekkage/galweg letsel, toch door de arts veroorzaakt. En niemand kan voorspellen hoe de toekomst er uit gaat zien.
Hier is hij in mijn ogen toch zeker verantwoordelijk voor.

De kosten voor mijn advocaat worden vergoed op een eigen kleine bijdrage na. Ik zet hier het telefoon nummer van het Juridische Pakket hier kun je alle informatie krijgen die je nodig hebt. Ook kunnen ze je het telefoon nummer geven van een letselschade advocaat bij jou in de buurt, let er wel goed op dat de advocaat bij de vereniging van letselschade advocaten is aangesloten. 0900-8020. Schrijf van te voren even al je vragen op dan kun je ook niets vergeten. Ik wil je het telefoonnummer van mijn advocaat ook wel geven, je kunt dan met haar overleggen. Maar ik weet niet of het handig is om een advocaat uit Groningen te hebben tenzij je in de provincie woont. Maar je kunt haar altijd om advies vragen natuurlijk.

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

ja dat klopt, je lijf moet eerst jaren weer wennen dat er iets veranderd is en daardoor is je gestel anders en dan word je dik. Ook omdat het verteren langzamer gaat.

sorry ik kan niet anders zeggen dat je dikker word zonder galblaas

----------


## rob-angie

weet je, ik heb recht op rechtsbijstand 
komt op neer dat ik een eigen bijdrage moet betalen van 98 euro
maar tot mijn verbazing moet ik ook een voorschot betalen van 500 euro
dat is voor het opvragen van medische middelen in het ziekenhuis
daar heb ik echter niet om gevraagd,dus die advocaat hoef ik niet.

nu heb ik een andere advocaat en die kost mij met eigen bijdrage 98 euro en 150 voor info van medische middelen. Ik voel me dus door de eerste advocaat vreselijk genaaid
ik kan zoiets niet betalen als ik in de ziektewet zit. wat denken ze nou wel niet dat het geld op je rug groeit, je zit niet voor niets in de eigen bijdrage.

Ariel,
Laat je niets wijsmaken door die verzekering
ze hebben een fout gemaakt en ze moeten op de blaren zitten
anders zal ik je even het adres doorgeven van mijn advocaat
als je dat wilt?
liefs angela

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, je blijft ook in het ziekenhuis baas over jij eigen lichaam. Maar ik kan mij voorstellen dat je er van uit gaat dat de artsen wel zullen weten hoe ze het beste kunnen handelen, zij hebben er toch voor geleerd. Eigenlijk mag je op zijn minst verwachten dat er uitgelegd word wat de operatie inhoud. Het is wel raar dat de chirurg niet voor de operatie bij je langs is geweest. Er zijn situaties waarbij het voor komt dat je de chirurg niet van te voren ziet, b.v.b als je via de eerste hulp op de OK terecht komt. Na mijn overplaatsing naar het umcg ben ik ook gelijk weer geopereerd. Ook ik heb de chirurg niet voor de operatie gesproken, ik was te ziek. Hij is op de ic natuurlijk wel dagelijks langs geweest, maar daar weet ik niets meer van. Pas toen ik weer op de afdeling was heb ik de chirurg bewust gesproken. Er was mij wel verteld dat ik geopereerd ging worden maar meer ook niet. Het kan zijn dat er wel overleg is geweest met mijn familie. Maar jou situatie was totaal anders dan die van mij op dat moment. Er is bij jou genoeg tijd geweest om je van te voren uit te leggen wat er allemaal ging gebeuren, en ook voor een kennismaking met de chirurg. 
Er word in het algemeen makkelijk over de galblaas verwijdering gedacht, de operatie gebeurd zo vaak dat het een routine operatie is. Als alles goed gaat schijnt het ook wel mee te vallen, maar helaas gaat het niet altijd goed.

Ik ben na de operatie alleen maar afgevallen, dit heeft natuurlijk te maken met het slecht kunnen verdragen van vast voedsel. Ik hoop niet dat wanneer alles weer wat beter gaat ik ineens weer aan ga komen.

Angela, heel raar dat jij je advocaat 500 euro zou moeten betalen, je zou toch verwachten dat het opvragen van de medische gegevens bij de advocaat kosten in zitten en dus betaald worden. Ik moet wel het ziekenhuis voor het kopiëren van mijn medische dossier betalen maar dit is nog geen 100 euro.
Maar goed dat je intussen een andere advocaat in de arm hebt genomen.

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, ik krijg de advocaats kosten op 92 euro na vergoed. Ik heb alleen met mijn advocaat te maken niet met een medische adviseur. Ik heb het geluk dat de man van de advocaat internist is, hij kijkt het medische dossier na over eventuele kosten hier voor is niet gesproken.
Achter mijn medische gegevens ben ik zelf aan gegaan.

Ook ik wil dat de chirurg aangeklaagd word. Mijn advocaat heeft gezegd dat de zaak in dat geval beter via de tuchtrechter kan gaan. Maar tegelijk zijn we ook met de schade vergoeding bezig, hier voor moet ik het (pijn)dagboek bij houden. Ik heb voor de rest zelf ook niet zo veel kijk op juridische zaken. Hierom laat ik alles zo veel mogelijk aan mijn advocaat over. Wel heb ik natuurlijk duidelijk naar voren doen komen dat het aanpakken van de arts voor mij voorop staat. De advocaat heeft mij gezegd dat het een langdurige zaak gaat worden.
Het is nu voor mij afwachten wat de man van de advocate over de beide dossiers zegt.

Je kunt het best aan je advocaat voor leggen wat jij graag wil, hij zal je kunnen zeggen wat de mogelijkheden zijn en de kosten. Ook kan je altijd vragen stellen aan het Juridische Pakket telefoonnummer 0900-8020.

Ik heb op het net niets kunnen vinden over een vertraging van de spijsvertering na het verwijderen van de galblaas. Wel zijn er veel mensen die niet alles meer kunnen eten.

Ik kan mij voorstellen dat je graag weer wilt gaan sporten. Ik denk dat je het best aan je arts kunt vragen of dit ook intensief mag met een stent, ik heb eigenlijk geen idee.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

> Hoeveel kost jou advocaat dan? Of hoe doe je dat allemaal? Ben ook nog op zoek naar een goede advocaat.
> 
> Groetjes Ariel


Antonetta,

Hoezo heel blij voor je? Bedoele je mij? Er heb geschreven dat er juist geen schuld wordt bekend, de artsen houden elkaar het hand boven het hoofd, net zoals altijd. De zaak wordt nog bekeken en anders haal ik dit keer toch echt missers erbij, ze wilden mijn verhaal vorig seizoen al uitzenden, ik geloof dat dat nu echt tijd wordt. Toen wilde ik het niet doen, omdat mijn zaak nog liep. NU heb ik echt zoets, kom maar op missers. Iedereen en vooral de Chirurg mag het weten. Heel nederland mag weten hoe nalatig hij is geweest.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

> Ariel,
> De verhalen hier zijn allemaal hetzelfde, verklevingen, gallekkage, scheur in de galgang
> stents geplaatst, gal afvoer naar de buikholte, gal is net zoutzuur en vreet alles weg.
> Ik heb nu iets raars, als mijn maag knort van de honger-trek dan krijg ik weer aanvallen, de aanvallen precies voor de galblaas verwijdering, maar dan 2x zo erg dan daarvoor. Wat dat nou weer is? pffff houd het nou nooit op? Koortsstuipen erbij..het is gewoon niet goed, maar er is ook niet mee te leven..
> ik heb prof gauma een uitstekende arts...
> 
> ik ga vandaag naar de letsel advocaat, ik laat jullie het wel weten wat er gaat gebeuren
> als jullie het uberhaubt wél willen weten..
> 
> Liefs Angela



Je kan nog galstenen krijgen hoor! Tenminste dat heb ik altijd begrepen. Alleen dan niet meer in de galblaas natuurlijk. Op tijd een arts in schakelen hoor. Dan maar een echootje extra en ander Gouma bellen. Doe ik ook altijd, als ik twijfel. Ik heb prof. Gouma ook als arts. Ontzettende lieve man en heel heel erg behulpzaam.

Ja, ik wil wel weten wat jou letseladvocaat voor uitslag heeft. Heel graag zelfs. Kost hij je veel geld. Ik ben op zoek naar een andere, deze die ik nu heb is echt waardeloos!

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## koeien101

Oh Latie, ik lees net jou verhaal. Dus jij krijgt wel een schadeclaim? Ik heb net vorige week te horen gekregen dat dat er voor mij niet in zit. Bij mij is dus ook de hoofdgalbuis doorgesneden en buikvliesontsteking gehad enzovoorts. * weken ziekenhuis en de boel is na 1,5 jaar nog steeds niet goed. Ik heb 5 weken met gallekage gelegen en krijg pas eind augustus de omleiding. Ik snap dus niet dat het bij mij waarschijnlijk niet erkend wordt. Het ia allemaal zo oneerlijk. Wie heb jij. Ik wil ook zo'n goed letselschade advocaat. Wie kan mij helpen? Ik ben er echt heel verdrietig over. Vooral omdat mij is gezegd dat ik het onzeker blijft wat betreft mijn galbuis en dat het nog maar de vraag is of ik weer de oude word.

Liefs Ariel

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Ariel. Nee, het was (zoals ze al schreef )bedoeld voor Latie. Ik ben blij voor haar dat er erkenning is voor de fout die er bij haar is gemaakt.
Ik hoop voor je dat ze je bij het programma medische missers verder kunnen helpen.
Het is natuurlijk heel mooi als heel Nederland op de hoogte word gebracht over de fout die deze arts bij jou heeft gemaakt. Ik zelf vind dat jij wel door moet gaan met het proberen om de arts gerechtelijk veroordeeld te krijgen. Misschien kan het programma je hier in adviseren. 
Ik zelf had ze ook een mail gestuurd en om advies gevraagd, maar ik heb er niets meer van gehoord. Het kan zijn dat mijn mail nooit is aangekomen.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Latie. Ik had van de bewuste chirurg een uitnodiging gehad voor een gesprek. Ik ben op advies van mijn advocaat hier niet op in gegaan. Zij zei dat hij er alles aan zou doen om mij van mijn aanklacht af te laten zien. Bij het gesprek is meestal ook meer ziekenhuis personeel aanwezig dan alleen de betrokken arts. Je moet mentaal goed in je schoenen staan om zo een gesprek aan te kunnen, ze zullen proberen je te overtuigen dat ze niet anders konden en dat de juiste weg is bewandeld. Ik weet dat dit niet klopt maar ik heb geen medische kennis om met tegen argumenten te komen. Mentaal kan ik zo een gesprek nu niet aan, ik kan het gebeurde nog niet van mij af zetten en raak emotioneel als ik er soms over praat. Het advies van mijn advocaat om geen gesprek aan te gaan was een goed advies voor mij.
Ik ben wel benieuwd hoe het gesprek van jou loopt, omdat ze de fout bij jou al toe gegeven hebben hoeven ze je niets uit het hoofd te praten. Succes!

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Latie dat klopt wat jij daar zegt op het andere forum. Ik heb een omleiding gehad omdat alles stuk was gegaan, omdat ik wakker ben geworden tijdens de narcose/ok
je weet wat er in je buik zit voor instrumenten, en die hebben alles doorboord. Ik was slank Latie,platte buik. Maar ik moet nu zeggen dat ik weer aan het afvallen ben. 890,- is echt te veel. bel eens een andere advocaat en vraag het zelf nog eens.Het mag nooit boven de 250 euro komen, écht niet!!!

Ariel, 
ik heb een goede advocaat maar wil wel even weten of dat zin heeft, waar woon je?

liefs angela

----------


## rob-angie

zal ik mijn operatie verslag hier eens neerzetten?

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo.

Het lijkt mij dat ook al heb je een afwijkende anatomie, dit nog geen reden mag zijn voor het goed praten van de gallekkage. Ik ga er van uit dat je mag verwachten dat ze voor de operatie goed onderzoek verrichten.
Ariel, weet je ook waar de afwijking uit bestond? Tegen mij was gezegd dat het voor komt dat er een extra gallijder aanwezig is. Omdat dit vaker voor komt zal je verwachten dat er voor de operatie word gekeken of dit soms het geval is, zodat er rekening mee kan worden gehouden.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Het is vastgesteld op 250 euro het staat in je overeenkomst die je hebt getekend
ik woon iets onder amsterdam (zaanstad) en mijn advocaat zit in haarlem en ik hoef maar 150 euro te betalen en 98 euro eigen bijdrage. Mijn advocaat is nu mijn dossiers aan het opvragen, bij de huisarts (zoals het hoort) Bij het Amc (dokter gauma)
en in het kennermer gasthuis te haarlem.

Ik heb nog steeds aanvallen hoor, het is dus nog steeds niet goed, de gal wordt nu wel goed afgevoerd naar mijn darmen. Maar als ik een honger gevoel krijg dan heb ik erg veel pijn, en dat is het gekke, want ze kunnen niet vinden waar dan die pijn vandaan komt. Hier is trouwens niet mee te leven, mijn buik is op het moment een ballon, waar dat nu vandaan komt geen idee, nee ben niet zwanger ofzoiets.

Ik denk dat dit nooit meer goed komt, en oud worden hiermee? je kan ook onder een bus komen latie...

Sterkte allemaal

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Latie. In mijn operatieverslag worden ook geen bijzonderheden vermeld, alles was goed verlopen. In het dossier word er bij de overplaatsing naar de ic over een gecompliceerde galblaasoperatie gesproken. Nu weet ik niet of ze er mee bedoelen complicaties die uit de operatie zijn voort gekomen (de gallekkage) of dat de operatie gecompliceerd is verlopen. In het operatie verslag staat niets over complicaties vermeld dus ik ga er van uit dat bij mij ook alles in orde was ook al heb ik wel eerder een buikoperatie(blindedarm verwijdert) ondergaan.

Ik heb als antwoord op je vraag dit stukje even gekopieerd, een hogere sterfte word hier inderdaad in genoemd. Dit kan bij de rechtzaak belangrijk zijn, maar ik zal me als ik jou was hier voor de rest maar niet te druk om maken. Ik weet ook niet hoe ze dit exact bedoelen. Ze kunnen ook bedoelen dat er een groter risico is om tijdens de gallekkage of er vlak na te overlijden.

(( Mogelijke redenen voor een patiënt of nabestaanden om een schadeclaim in te dienen tegen de betrokken chirurg of het ziekenhuis zijn: een hogere sterfte, morbiditeit, een beperkte kwaliteit van leven en de financiële schade als gevolg van gallekkage.))) 7-9


Angela. Ik heb mijn dossiers zelf opgevraagd nog voordat ik een advocaat in de arm had genomen. Wel duurde het even voor ik ze in handen had, toen had ik al wel mijn advocaat. Ik heb mijn beide dossiers in alle rust kunnen door lezen. De briefen die naar de huisarts waren verstuurd zaten er ook bij, ook eventuele nieuwe brieven worden mij toe gestuurd.
Ook ik heb zoals je wellicht al hebt gelezen nog steeds last van pijn in mijn bovenbuik ook ben ik nog regelmatig misselijk en heb ik last van koorts aanvallen. De koliekachtige aanvallen heb ik meestal snachts de pijn zit dan in mijn hele bovenbuik. De pijn komt in golven word erg en neemt weer wat af, het kan een uur tot de hele nacht door duren. In tegenstelling tot jou krijg ik de pijn na het eten. Je zal bijna zeggen dat ze vergeten zijn de galblaas er uit te halen. Deze pijn heb ik al lang, nog in het ziekenhuis had ik hier al last van. 
Het verziekt een groot deel van mijn leven net zo als het slecht verdragen van vast voedsel. Ik gebruik tegen de pijn tramadol 100, tijdens zo een aanval helpt het niets.
Het is zeker geen leuk idee te denken dat dit misschien wel zo blijft. Ik blijf hopen dat er een oplossing komt voor dit probleem.
Ook heb ik problemen met mijn darmen, hebben jullie hier geen last van?

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

latie,
mijn vriendin heeft 20 jaar geleden een galblaas operatie gehad, en die heeft nu nog steeds erg veel pijn. Als ik heb gegeten na een kwartier heb ik pijn, in mijn bovenbuik en daar heeft de gal gezeten. Ik mag nooit zeggen dat het nooit meer goed komt, maar als ik nu nog steeds pijn heb, en de pijn blijft en ze kunnen niet vinden waar het vandaan komt dan ben ik bang dat ik de rest van mijn leven die pijn blijf houden.
mijn advocaat is erkend, hij heeft al erg veel zaken gewonnen tegen ziekenhuizen.
dus zeg niet dat mijn advocaat niet erkend is. Ik vind dat jij gewoon te veel moet betalen, en dat is mijn mening, in nederland mag je een mening hebben.!!
Bij mij is alles nu opgevraagd, ook in het ziekenhuis is alles opgevraagd, mijn advocaat heeft nu contactmet het amc met gauma en van rossum.
komt goed,hij doet nu zijn werk en ik wacht af..

----------


## rob-angie

ik ben geopereerd op 28 april 2009 doordat ik ben wakker geworden en rechtop ben gaan zitten, hebben de instrumeneten van binnen alles beschadigd, mijn galgang was doorboort en de gal liep mijn buik in, door de drain moesten ze het gal laten afvoeren, maar die drain kreeg ik pas 2 weken later omdat die sukkels het niet zagen wat er mis is gegaan, jajajajajajaa op het operatie verslag staat duidelijk wat er mis is gegaan. doordat ik pas 2 weken later die drain kreeg kreeg ik buikvliesontsteking en een heftige gallekkage en dan nog lieten ze me lopen, ik weer iedere avond liggen kronkelen op de grond, want 5 dagen na de operatie lieten ze me met heel erg veel koorts en pijn gewoon naar huis gaan..onbegrijpelijk he?
en daarom ben ik op zoek gegaan naar een erkende advocaat, ik heb namelijk op www.rechtspraak.nl gekeken voordat ik een advocaat belde. Dus latie nogmaals, hij is erkend als letsel advocaat!!!

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, Ik kan mij jou ongerustheid helemaal voorstellen, ik zit met het zelfde. Ik weet niet of wij te snel willen, ik ben op 16-03-2009 geopereerd en nog een keer op 27-03-2009. Mijn klachten zijn erger dan voor de operatie, toen had ik af en toe pijn en ik heb niet vaak een echte koliekaanval gehad wel moest ik uitkijken met wat ik at. Ik zit nu dagelijks met gezondheidsproblemen, het lijkt mij logisch dat ik mij zorgen over mijn toekomst maak.
Dit is natuurlijk het zelfde voor jou, natuurlijk vraag jij je af of deze pijn ooit nog weg gaat. Laten we hopen dat we te snel willen en dat deze pijn tijdelijk is!!

GR Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

Hallo,

Jammer dat niemand mij vragen niet meer beantwoord. Doe ik nog mee? Of hoe zit dat? Het gaat nu alleen nog tussen rab-angie, Latie en Antoinetta. Vind ik wel erg jammer. IK heb net zo goed een galwegletsel mee gemaakt hoor, En krijg dus over 5 weken de omleiding al. Zou graag willen weten hoe die operatie is? Hoe zzwaar enzo. Ook had ik gevraagd welke advocaat jullie hebben en hoeveel die kost? Want mijn zaak dreig ik te verliezen via mijn rechtsbijstand. Ze erkennen het niet als een fout en nalatigheid. Terwijl ik 5 weken met gallekage heb gelegen, terwijl mijn hoofdgalbuis door midden is gesneden en de clipjes op de foute plek zijn gezet. Ik ben door het oog van de naald gekropen en heb aan de beademing op de ic gelegen. Dat is toch een fout of niet dan? Maar goed. Ik zou het fijn vinden dat ik ook een berichtje van jullie krijg. Heb daar net zo goed behoefte aan. Sorry misschien komt het wat bot over, maar jullie hebben ook een hoop over mij kunnen lezen en wat van mij geleerd. Wil ook graag jullie ervaringen weten. Niet kwaad bedoeld.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Ariel.

Natuurlijk doe jij ook mee. Ik probeer op iedereen te reageren.
Ik had volgens mij al geschreven welke advocaat ik heb, het is Stroink uit Groningen.
Ik moet 98 euro als eigenbijdrage betalen, als er nog extra kosten bij mogen komen word dit eerst met mij overlegt. Het is nu even afwachten voor mij, er was al gezegd dat het een langdurige zaak gaat worden.

Ik kan je geen antwoord op je vraag over de operatie geven, ik heb hem niet ondergaan. Ik denk dat je vragen over de operatie het best aan je arts kunt stellen.

Ik zal ondanks wat je rechtsbijstand verzekering heeft gezegd een advocaat in de arm nemen.
Vijf weken met een gallekkage liggen lijkt mij toch echt een nalatigheid.
Ook al word de gallekkage als een operatierisico gezien, dit wil niet zeggen dat jij niet schadeloos gesteld hoeft te worden. Je hebt door een fout( hoe dan ook) door de chirurg gemaakt een hele nare tijd meegemaakt en voor jou is het nog niet achter de rug. Hoe het verder na de operatie met je gaat moet je afwachten. Ik ben door kennissen aan mijn advocaat gekomen, maar ik denk dat er op het net ook wel een goede advocaat te vinden is. Het is belangrijk dat die aan gesloten is bij de vereniging voor letselschade advocaten. Bij het juridische loket kunnen ze je het telefoonnummer van een letselschade advocaat(aangesloten bij de vereniging van letselschade advocaten) bij jou in de buurt geven. Ook kan je hier je verhaal doen en geven zij je hun mening, zij zijn juridische onder bouwt. Telefoonnummer 0900-8020

Heel vervelend dat je je buiten gesloten voelde, zo was het door mij in ieder geval niet bedoeld! We zitten allen in het zelfde schuitje.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Ariel
Ik denk dat je wat vergeten bent te lezen
ik heb wel degelijk aan jou vragen gesteld alleen reageerde je juist niet op mij
beetje jammer

welke advocaat heb jij? en zou je mijn advocaat ook willen?

sterkte

----------


## Antonetta

Eergisteren ben ik bij de mdl arts geweest, ook hij weet niet zo de oorzaak van mijn problemen. Eerst een paar onderzoeken en dan hopen we verder te komen. De galweg word weer gecontroleerd op lekkage, en er word gekeken of de abcessen weg zijn of dat er nieuwe zitten. Dus weer afwachten. Het is natuurlijk te veel verwacht dat de mdl arts gelijk de oplossing zal hebben, maar ik had er wel een beetje op gehoopt.

Ariel, ben je nog wat verder gekomen met je zoektocht naar een goede letselschade advocaat bij jou in de buurt?

GR Marga.

----------


## rob-angie

LAtie,

Ik ben 38 en heb 3 kinderen met de leeftijd van 
15
10
en 6 jaar

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Dames.

Het is vanmorgen zo een morgen waarop ik nu al weet hoe de rest van de dag er uit gaat zien, alles zal te veel zijn. Ik voel me dood moe ik kan met moeite mijn ogen open houden, ik wilde dat er iets was wat een beetje tegen deze vermoeidheid helpt. Dan te weten dat ik mij de laatste twee dagen wel lekker voelde.

Ik heb gisteren een herhaling van medische missers op de computer bekeken de aflevering van 04-11-2008. In deze aflevering zat een vrouw die een gallekkage had doorgemaakt. Er word gezegd dat het beschadigen van de galweg tijdens een operatie als een niet verwijtbare complicatie word gezien. De aanwezige arts(niet de betreffende chirurg) zegt nog dat het wel een fout is die ook zij wel eens heeft gemaakt en dat zij niet kan zeggen dat ze hem niet weer zal maken, deze fout is niet te voorkomen.
De betreffende chirurg erkent niet dat er een fout is gemaakt, zijn verontschuldiging bied hij dus ook niet aan. Dit zal immers gezien kunnen worden als dat hij zich toch schuldig voelt.

Het beschadigen van de galweg word dus vaak niet als een medische misser gezien, het is soms gewoon niet te voorkomen word gezegd.

Ik vind ook al zal deze fout niet te vermijden zijn, dan nog is de chirurg wel de gene die hem gemaakt heeft. Ik vind het wel heel gemakkelijk als er word gezegd, sorry hoor maar ik kon er ook niets aan doen. Wie draait er op voor de gemaakte kosten bvb kinderopvang, reiskosten, inkomsten verlies enz , de patiënt?

In mijn geval is de fout van het doorsteken van de galweg ook niet waar het om gaat. Het lange besluitloze afwachten van de chirurg, waardoor ik zes dagen met gal in de buik heb gelegen met al de gevolgen van dien. Dit is wat ik hem verwijd.

Graag jullie mening.

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

pffff wakker worden tijdens de operatie is wel schadelijk en mag *nooit* gebeuren.
Door het wakker worden hebben die instrumenten mijn hele binnenkant kapot gemaakt, alles door boort, als ik mijn dossier niet had opgevraagd, had ik dit nooit geweten. 
Een foutje is menselijk, maar deze fouten en de fouten van jullie mogen nooit gebeuren.

Ik wil jullie allemaal iets vragen, ik dronk gister een wijntje wat zelden gebeurd, en ik krijg na 10 minuten heftige pijn klachten, hebben jullie dat ook? Ook heb ik na het eten, maakt niet uit wat ik eet...*KRAMPEN!!!*

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, Het gaat mij zeer zeker ook niet om het geld, veel liever zal ik weer lekker in mijn vel zitten. Voor mij is het allerbelangrijkste, de chirurg voor de rechter te krijgen. Maar ik probeerde aan te geven dat je als slachtoffer van het beschadigen van de galweg op deze manier (galweg letsel als onvermijdelijke complicatie) altijd de klos bent. En nergens de extra gemaakte kosten, kinderopvang, reiskosten, inkomsten verlies kunt verhalen.
Ik zelf ga de chirurg wel ook aansprakelijk stellen voor het galwegletsel en het niet dichten van het galwegtakje. Bij mij zijn er twee fouten gemaakt, ik vraag mij af of je dan nog wel kunt spreken van onvermijdelijke complicatie. Ik denk dat de chirurg er niet helemaal met zijn hoofd bij is geweest.

Ik had wel eens van bepaalde middelen gehoord die het galsteen probleem zouden oplossen.
Ik hechte hier niet zoveel geloof aan. En buiten dat werd er over de operatie gedaan als of het een fluitje van een cent was. Dus de keuze was snel gemaakt. Intussen weet ik wel beter, en raad iedereen die de galblaas verwijderd moet hebben aan, probeer het eerst op de alternatieve manier. Lukt dat niet dan kan de operatie altijd nog.

Rob Angie. Ik heb ook last van die pijn klachten na het eten van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen.
OA aardappelen, brood en vlees. Ik krijg ook buikkrampen ben misselijk en als het heel erg is moet ik ook overgeven. Dit is bij mij al een paar dagen na de operatie ontstaan en er zit nog geen verbetering in.

----------


## rob-angie

> Latie, Het gaat mij zeer zeker ook niet om het geld, veel liever zal ik weer lekker in mijn vel zitten. Voor mij is het allerbelangrijkste, de chirurg voor de rechter te krijgen. Maar ik probeerde aan te geven dat je als slachtoffer van het beschadigen van de galweg op deze manier (galweg letsel als onvermijdelijke complicatie) altijd de klos bent. En nergens de extra gemaakte kosten, kinderopvang, reiskosten, inkomsten verlies kunt verhalen.
> Ik zelf ga de chirurg wel ook aansprakelijk stellen voor het galwegletsel en het niet dichten van het galwegtakje. Bij mij zijn er twee fouten gemaakt, ik vraag mij af of je dan nog wel kunt spreken van onvermijdelijke complicatie. Ik denk dat de chirurg er niet helemaal met zijn hoofd bij is geweest.
> 
> Ik had wel eens van bepaalde middelen gehoord die het galsteen probleem zouden oplossen.
> Ik hechte hier niet zoveel geloof aan. En buiten dat werd er over de operatie gedaan als of het een fluitje van een cent was. Dus de keuze was snel gemaakt. Intussen weet ik wel beter, en raad iedereen die de galblaas verwijderd moet hebben aan, probeer het eerst op de alternatieve manier. Lukt dat niet dan kan de operatie altijd nog.
> 
> Rob Angie. Ik heb ook last van die pijn klachten na het eten van bepaalde voedingsmiddelen.
> OA aardappelen, brood en vlees. Ik krijg ook buikkrampen ben misselijk en als het heel erg is moet ik ook overgeven. Dit is bij mij al een paar dagen na de operatie ontstaan en er zit nog geen verbetering in.




Klopt, na de operatie is het begonnen.
pffff dat kan toch niet goed zijn..is er geen donor galblaas?
ik wil hem terug..als ik dit had geweten dat je er zoveel ellende van zou krijgen had ik het nooit gedaan

----------


## Antonetta

Rob Angie. Ha,Ha een donor galblaas ik zal het er met de chirurg over hebben wanneer ik er weer heen moet. Hij zal wel vragen of er ook een donor blindedarm moet komen,ook een orgaan die volgens zeggen gemist kan worden. Ik ben hem overigens kwijt en heb hem nog geen seconde gemist. Ik zal niet weten wat de oorzaak van onze problemen is. Wel weet ik dat een vrouw waar ik contact mee heb op hyves met de zelfde klachten zit. Bij haar zijn die klachten ontstaan na een urine lekkage door het lekprikken van haar ureter tijdens het verwijderen van haar baarmoeder. Dus deze klachten komen ook voor bij andere lekkages.

Latie. Ik ben het met je eens dat de artsen beter moeten uitleggen wat een beschadiging van de galweg of een gallekkage in houd. Er is mij verteld dat er kans op een gallekkage is bij het verwijderen van de galblaas. Alleen is er niet verteld wat je dan te wachten staat, ik wist dus eigenlijk niets. 
Bij mijn nicht is kort geleden ook de galblaas verwijdert, in het zelfde ziekenhuis als waar bij mij de gallekkage is veroorzaakt. Ik had haar het ziekenhuis afgeraden maar bij een ander ziekenhuis in de buurt was een hele lange wachttijd, ze had pijn en wilde hier vanaf.
Alles is goed verlopen, ze heeft nergens meer last van. Zo kan het ook gaan en zo gaat het gelukkig ook vaak. Net zo als dat er mensen zijn bij wie de operatie goed is verlopen geen enkele complicatie, maar die toch met vergelijkbare problemen als de onze zitten, pijn en problemen met het verdragen van sommige voedingsstoffen.
Je zal zeggen dat het niet meer hebben van de galblaas de problemen veroorzaakt. 

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Het zal wel leuk zijn als we verhalen konden lezen van mensen die net als wij een galweg beschadiging hebben meegemaakt en net als ons daar nog lange tijd gezondheid problemen door hebben gehad. Maar waarbij alles nu weer is als voor heen, dus geen problemen meer.
Helaas gaan mensen vaak tijdens problemen met hun gezondheid kijken op het forum, en lees je hier door niet veel succes verhalen.
Het blijft afwachten hoe de toekomst er uit gaat zien.
Maar ook al zal alles niet meer het zelfde worden, het leven gaat wel gewoon door. Ik ben in ieder geval niet van plan om te gaan zitten treuren om alles wat nu niet meer gaat. Het word dan alleen maar moeilijker. Voor de operatie liep ik vier keer per dag ongeveer twintig minuten met mijn honden, ik ben hier nu nog niet toe in staat. Soms loop ik nu tien minuten met mijn kleine hond, de grote is te sterk voor mij. Ook hield ik mij bezig met fotograferen vooral van de natuur, hier kan ik mij ook nog niet toe zetten. Ik heb er geen zin meer in het is me te veel. Ook ergert het mij dat er dingen zijn in mijn huishouding die ik zelf niet meer kan, waar voor ik dus hulp nodig heb.
Ik hoop en denk dat dit op den duur wel weer beter zal gaan, als ik weer wat meer kracht heb en niet meer zo vermoeid ben. En zullen sommige dingen in de toekomst niet meer gaan, ik moet toch verder en maak er wel wat van.

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, Helaas ben ik ook niet altijd in een positieve stemming. Ook ik heb van die dagen dat ik het niet meer zie zitten. Grote boosdoener hier in is de zeer erge vermoeidheid meer nog dan de pijn en het niet verdragen van eten. Ik kan zo moe zijn dat ik me er toe moet zetten om mijn bed uit te komen. Ik kan amper mijn ogen open houden en mijn arm optillen kost al moeite. Een dag later kan ik mij dan weer redelijk voelen. Het niet weten wat de oorzaak van de vermoeidheid is, maakt mij onzeker. Ik heb dit voor de operatie nooit gehad, natuurlijk was ik ook wel eens moe maar niet zo erg als nu. Dus je zal zeggen dat de operatie er zeker mee te maken heeft. Het is dan zeer vervelend als de artsen niet gelijk kunnen zeggen wat de oorzaak van de problemen is. Ik hoop dat de komende onderzoeken uitsluitsel bieden, afwachten maar weer. Het nadeel van zo een groot ziekenhuis als het UMCG zijn de wachttijden, ik kan pas eind september voor een echo, en de andere onderzoeken hebben vaak een nog langere wachttijd.

Ik vraag mij af, laten jullie je ook vaccineren tegen de Mexicaanse griep?
Ik hoor zo wie zo bij de risico groep, maar ik heb de laatste jaren geen griepprik gehaald.
Nu weet ik het niet. Je leest er zo veel over, de vaccinatie zal niet zonder risico zijn maar de griep krijgen is dit ook niet. Ik denk dus dat ik dit jaar de prik maar wel weer haal. Wat gaan jullie doen???

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Ariel, Weet je al wanneer de operatie is? Hoe gaat het nu met jou?
In ieder geval heel veel sterkte de komende tijd.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

En Angela hoe gaat het nu met jou, we hebben al een poosje niets meer van je vernomen, hopelijk gaat alles goed.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Meiden, ik heb nieuws en ik gebruik het nu een week en voel me al een stuk beter, ik ben begonnen met vitamine C-REATIEF
Het zijn kleine pillen die je lever een beetje helpt. Want je lever doet nu zijn werk helemaal alleen, ik merk dat ik nu ook afval, ik wordt slanker en ben niet meer zo moe, en dat allemaal door die vitamine. Ik heb dit niet eerder verteld omdat ik het eerst wilde uit proberen.

Het gaat beter met me, maar ik heb nog wel diarree als ik bepaalde dingen eet.
erg lief dat je aan me denkt Antonetta  :Smile: 
Hoe gaat het verder met jou, ik maak me zorgen om Ariel, zij laat niets meer van zich horen helaas  :Frown:  

Ik ga weer verder en laat jullie verder wel weten wat die vitamines nog meer doen.

Liefs van mij

----------


## rob-angie

> Latie, Helaas ben ik ook niet altijd in een positieve stemming. Ook ik heb van die dagen dat ik het niet meer zie zitten. Grote boosdoener hier in is de zeer erge vermoeidheid meer nog dan de pijn en het niet verdragen van eten. Ik kan zo moe zijn dat ik me er toe moet zetten om mijn bed uit te komen. Ik kan amper mijn ogen open houden en mijn arm optillen kost al moeite. Een dag later kan ik mij dan weer redelijk voelen. Het niet weten wat de oorzaak van de vermoeidheid is, maakt mij onzeker. Ik heb dit voor de operatie nooit gehad, natuurlijk was ik ook wel eens moe maar niet zo erg als nu. Dus je zal zeggen dat de operatie er zeker mee te maken heeft. Het is dan zeer vervelend als de artsen niet gelijk kunnen zeggen wat de oorzaak van de problemen is. Ik hoop dat de komende onderzoeken uitsluitsel bieden, afwachten maar weer. Het nadeel van zo een groot ziekenhuis als het UMCG zijn de wachttijden, ik kan pas eind september voor een echo, en de andere onderzoeken hebben vaak een nog langere wachttijd.
> 
> Ik vraag mij af, laten jullie je ook vaccineren tegen de Mexicaanse griep?
> Ik hoor zo wie zo bij de risico groep, maar ik heb de laatste jaren geen griepprik gehaald.
> Nu weet ik het niet. Je leest er zo veel over, de vaccinatie zal niet zonder risico zijn maar de griep krijgen is dit ook niet. Ik denk dus dat ik dit jaar de prik maar wel weer haal. Wat gaan jullie doen???
> 
> GR Antonetta.


Hup naar de chirurg!!!! voor de mexicaanse griep!!!

----------


## Antonetta

Latie,Ik weet precies wat je bedoeld met, niet kunnen genieten van het leven door de vermoeidheid. Dit heb ik dus ook. Alleen als je zelf ook last hebt van deze extreme vermoeidheid, weet je wat het inhoud. Je kan ook geestelijk moe zijn maar dat is dit niet, dit is puur lichamelijk. Als het er is heb je er de hele dag door last van, je komt die dag tot niets. Ik heb het gevoel dat alles heel zwaar weegt, ik heb moeite met bewegen het is net of er zware gewichten aan mijn armen en benen hangen en of mijn lichaam stijf is. Alles kost heel veel moeite, ik kan mij hier ook niet tegen verzetten. Op zo een dag doe ik dus niets, ik hang een beetje in de bank om savonds weer vroeg mijn bed in te duiken. Zelfs tv kijken is te zwaar. Ik ben het met je eens dat je levens vreugde hier een heel stuk door daalt. Gelukkig heb ik de vermoeidheid niet iedere dag in deze mate, en zijn er dagen dat ik mij redelijk voel. Maar zonder hulp red ik het nog niet alleen.
Na de vakantie neem ik contact op met mijn advocaat om te horen wat de plannen zijn. Ik heb tot nu toe niets meer gehoord. De vakantie zat er tussen hier duurt die nog een week. Ik ben benieuwd hoe het nu verder gaat lopen.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, blij om weer wat van je te horen en dan ook nog goed nieuws.
Ik ga de vitamine tabletten zeker proberen. Ik heb mij zelf ook al eens afgevraagd of de pijn onder de rechter ribben niet bij de lever weg komt. Maar ik denk dat de chirurg dan toch iets in het bloed had moeten zien, en dan had hij mij hier zeker van op de hoogte gesteld.

Ik maak mij ook zorgen om Ariel, we hebben inderdaad al een poosje niets meer van haar vernomen. En ik denk dat ze juist zo vlak voor de operatie wel wat steunbetuigingen kan gebruiken.

Ik laat mij wel vaccineren tegen de Mexicaanse griep. Maar door al die negatieve verhalen over het vaccin wist ik het even niet meer. Dus het is gewoon kiezen uit twee kwaden, de griep kan voor ons/mij zeker kwade gevolgen hebben, en de bijwerkingen van de vaccinatie, dat risico moeten we dan maar nemen.

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Ik kon de vitamine c reatief ook niet vinden op het internet.
Ik zit er aan te denken om een multivitamine te kopen.
Ik heb nog steeds last van haaruitval hier schijnt vitamine b tegen te helpen.
Met een multivitamine krijg je meerdere vitamines en ook mineralen binnen.
Normaal moet je voldoende vitamines met je voeding binnen krijgen(groente en fruit vitamine c)maar als het eten niet goed gaat lijkt een aanvulling van vitamines en mineralen mij niet verkeerd. Het is het proberen waard lijkt mij.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

> Ik kon de vitamine c reatief ook niet vinden op het internet.
> Ik zit er aan te denken om een multivitamine te kopen.
> Ik heb nog steeds last van haaruitval hier schijnt vitamine b tegen te helpen.
> Met een multivitamine krijg je meerdere vitamines en ook mineralen binnen.
> Normaal moet je voldoende vitamines met je voeding binnen krijgen(groente en fruit vitamine c)maar als het eten niet goed gaat lijkt een aanvulling van vitamines en mineralen mij niet verkeerd. Het is het proberen waard lijkt mij.
> 
> GR Antonetta.


In Multivitamine zit óók c/reatief..het helpt ook echt
ik heb ook vreselijke haar uitval, hoe komt dat denk je?

----------


## rob-angie

kruidvat of apotheek
en gewoon onder c-reatief

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, de haaruitval kan komen door medicijn gebruik,vitamine te korten door voeding problemen ook kan de stres volle periode na de operatie de oorzaak zijn.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Ariel,

Laat iets van je horen. Ik hoop dat alles goed met je gaat en dat de operatie goed is gegaan. Meid ik denk aan je en mocht je wat willen zeggen..kom op! Ik ben er ook voor jou..speciaal voor jou een vrolijke kleur


Liefs Angela

----------


## Antonetta

Het zal mij niets verbazen als Ariel nu in het ziekenhuis is of aan het bij komen is van de operatie. Laten we hopen dat alles goed gaat.
Latie, wanneer heb jij de stent wisseling? Sterkte met de ercp geen prettig gebeuren. Moet jij er ook voor in het ziekenhuis blijven?
Ik gebruik nu twee dagen multivitaminen en mineralen van het eigen merk van trekpleister ze schijnen goed te zijn en ze zijn zeker niet duur. Tot nu toe is er niet veel over te zeggen ik voel me nog het zelfde, zeer vermoeid.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik ben er indedaad een tijdje uitgeweest, maar ben zeker niet boos. Ik ben weer wat minder te pas en heb dagen gehad dat ik behoorlijk ziek was en heel erg misselijk en weer veel pijn had. Dus had ik echt geen zin om te computeren. Bovendien vind ik het soms heel moeilijk dat ik lees dat bepaalde mensen op dit forum zo terleurgesteld zijn wat betreft een galwegletsel. Natuurlijk is het een hele ellende. IK weet zelf dat ik een behoorlijk ernstig galwegletsel heb en dat ik heb moeten vechten om te blijven leven. 8 weken werkelijk doodziek in het ziekenhuis, beademing, sondevoeding, slangen, 8 stents, opereren, opereren en weer opereren, een jaar drains, elke maand weer in de lever, 8 ERCP's enzovoorts. En nu over een kleine weken weer een leverdrain en een zware operatie. Ja het is niet makkelijk en of het goed komt dat weet je van te voren niet. Maar ga er niet vanuit dat het niet goed komt, ga A.U.B. niet zeggen dat je leven je niks meer waard is. Probeer het beste eruit te halen en bedenk dat er mensen zijn die altijd nog zieker dan jou zijn. Dat helpt echt. Tenminste voor mij. IK vind het zo moeilijk om te lezen als mensen zeggen het leven is mij bijna niet meer waard of dat ze niet meer zien zitten hoe het verder met hen moet. Wie zegt dat het niet meer goed komt. Dat zegt geen arts in het AMC. Wel dat de kans is dat je er misschien iets van over houdt. Weten jullie nog dat vrouwtje van het programma missers? Nou, ik heb zo af en toe nog contact met haar. Maar nu eindelijk na twee jaar gaat het weer heel goed met haar. Dus dat kan ook. Je hoort vaak alleen de slechte verhalen, maar de goede zijn er dus ook. Ik wil wel even heel duidelijk zeggen dat ik iedereen hier heel goed begrijp hoor. Maar ik wil zo graag dat jullie je weer wat meer happy gaan voelen en geloof in de artsen van het AMC houden. Want ze laten je cht niet zo ziek blijven hoor.Ze laten je niet eerder gaan tot dat jij je weer goed voelt. Je moet het wel heel duidelijk blijven zeggen tegen ze. Zelf heb ik met de meeste artsen een goed contact. Sommigen zag ik dan ook wel elke paar weken. Maar ik vind ze stuk voor stuk heel erg aardig en ze doen je alles om je te helpen.
Nog even voor alle duidelijkheid, ik kraak niemand af en blijf het voor iedereen die dit mee heeft gemaakt, in wat voor een soort letsel dan ook, een medische fot vinden. Ik hoop dan ook dat we elkaar met z'n allen gaan op zoeken een bijeenkomst afspreken en samen naar inderdaad minister Klink stappen. Laat het maar een tweede kamervraag worden. Dit is nu echt een noodzakelijk iets.

O ja, ik ben op het mment heel heel erg zenuwachtig voor de operatie, vooral omdat het een grote wordt, niet alleen een omleiding, maar ze gaan de lever ook van mijn darm afhalen en een reconstructie aan mijn buik doen, vanwege de buikvliesontstking. Bij de buikspoeling hebben ze mijn wond toen niet gehecht, maar open gelaten, zodat de rotzooi eruit kon. 
Dus het is een gerafeld, breed litteken en een buik zonder navel enzo. Al is die buik natuurlijk niet het aller ergste.

Ik hoop dat met jullie ondanks alles toch nog een beetje goed gaat en dat we ons samen sterk kunnen maken,

Liefs Ariel

----------


## Luuss0404

Lieve mensen,

Ik heb hier zelf (gelukkig) geen ervaring mee, maar ik wil jullie allemaal heeel erg veel sterkte (doorzettingsvermogen en lichtpuntjes) wensen!
Goed idee Ariel om samen naar minister Klink te stappen, hopelijk wordt er dan iets mee gedaan, want zulke fouten zouden niet mogelijk moeten zijn!

Liefs Luuss

----------


## rob-angie

ik heb er nu weer iets anders bij, als ik eet en slik door dan is het na een kwartier dat al mijn eten naar beneden knalt..mijn buik is net een zwangere buik van 7 maanden..
ik heb nu erg veel pijn, ben misselijk!! en de plek van mijn galblaas daar zit nu een bal. Ik kan pas donderdag terecht op mijn verjaardag  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 

mijn eten verteerd ook slecht, heb ook steeds last van diarree
ik ben er nu wel achter gekomen dat je wel dikker word
dat komt omdat de lever nu alles alleen moet doen en dat werkt erg langzaam
en daar komt doe moeheid ook vandaan.

Ariel,
Ik had ook nooit moeten zeggen dat het leven op deze manier niet leuk is, want ik kan ook genieten als ik een uur geen pijn heb, sterkte met de operatie

Luus

Bedankt voor je medeleven naar ons toe, doet ons zeker erg goed

----------


## Antonetta

Ariel, blij om weer iets van je te vernemen. Vervelend dat je steeds zo ziek bent en logisch dat je dan geen zin in computeren hebt. Ik heb ook wel net als jij het gevoel van, kop op we leven nog en we moeten er iets van zien te maken. Er zijn inderdaad mensen die het veel slechter getroffen hebben dan wij. Helaas gaat mijn leven op het ogenblik met ups and downs zowel lichamelijk als geestelijk. Dus dan ben ik heel positief en dan weer heel negatief, het zal met de tijd wel beter gaan. De operaties zijn bij mij nog geen half jaar geleden, de chirurg had mij al gezegd dat ik zeker op een jaar voor de genezing moest rekenen. Ik zelf wil misschien gewoon te vlug, het is ook allemaal niet niets geweest. Dus zo af en toe moet ik mijzelf even bij het nekvel pakken, en weer met de neus de goede richting in zetten. 
Ik vind het ook heel jammer dat je alleen maar de negatieve verhalen leest. Als het goed gaat kijken mensen niet op een medische forum hier door kom je weinig positieve verhalen tegen en die kunnen we juist zo goed gebruiken.
Ik moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik respect voor je heb. Je hebt al heel wat achter de rug(ik heb ook negen weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen en enigszins vergelijkbare dingen meegemaakt dus ik weet wat je al hebt doorstaan) en nu weer de herstel operatie en toch probeer jij positief te blijven, petje af!!
Ik kan jou alleen maar heel veel sterkte voor de komende tijd toe wensen! Ik denk aan je.

Latie, Ik zelf heb geen behoefte om de chirurg te wurgen, ik wil alleen maar dat er recht word gedaan. Hij heeft een grote fout gemaakt die mijn hele leven op zijn kop heeft gezet en ik wil dat hij hier voor ter verantwoording word geroepen. En dat er gekeken word of hij wel instaat is om zonder toezicht zijn werk te doen. Ik heb sterk het gevoel dat hij dit niet kan, twee fouten bij een patiënt bewijst dit ook wel een beetje. Ik wil hem alleen op zijn beroep aanpakken. Hij heeft kinderen en is nog jong ik wens hem in persoon niets slechts toe. Ik ga er van uit dat wat er gebeurd is een grote fout is geweest en ook zijn afwachtende houding neem ik hem zeer kwalijk. Ik wil alleen mijn recht en niet meer. Hiervoor heb ik de letselschade advocaat in de arm genomen, zij gaat mij helpen mijn recht te halen. 

Ik heb geen problemen met mijn gewicht door de spijsvertering. Ik ben juist een kleine 20kg afgevallen en dit zie ik niet als een probleem, ik was te dik. Wel verdraag ik meerdere voedings middelen niet meer, ik word er ziek van. Deze producten vermijd ik zo veel mogelijk. Ik weet dat het vaker voor komt na het verwijderen van de galblaas, dus ik probeer hier mijn weg in te vinden en hoop dat ze ooit achter de oorzaak komen.

Het kan zeker geen kwaad om de minister van volksgezondheid aan te schrijven. We kunnen hem in ieder geval laten weten wat de gevolgen van een fout tijdens een galblaas verwijdering kunnen zijn. En dat het dan moeilijk te verhapstukken is als je krijgt te horen dat zo een fout aanvaardbaar is, in ieder geval niet te voorkomen. Er moet alles aan gedaan worden om dit letsel wel te voorkomen omdat het zo een grote invloed op (de rest van) het leven kan hebben.
Ik heb mij er eigenlijk niet zo mee bezig gehouden omdat ik nog steeds niet lekker in mijn vel zit en er nog steeds onderzoeken worden gedaan en omdat ik met de rechtszaak bezig ben.
Dit leek mij eigenlijk eerst genoeg om mee bezig te zijn. Maar ik wil best mijn handtekening onder een brief plaatsen of ook een brief schrijven.


GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

hebben jullie allemaal geen galblaas meer
en minister klink waarschuwen heeft totaal geen zin

ik ben namelijk ook met een andere minister bezig en die laat mij ook in het ongewisse

sterkte allemaal, ik moet donderdag naar mijn arts voor een echo
pffff ben zo bang dat het fout zit daar binnen..

----------


## Antonetta

Latie , nee het klopt ik heb geen stent meer in de galwegen, ik heb wel meerdere gehad het lek in de galweg is op den duur dicht gegroeid, gelukkig al redelijk snel.
Helaas is er bij mij meer aan de hand geweest dan het galweg letsel. Door het gal dat ongeveer een week vrij in mijn buik heeft gezeten had ik buikvlies ontsteking, bloedvergiftiging, verlamming van de maag en darmen, mijn hart was van slag, vocht in en om de longen en meerdere abcessen. Daarbij heb ik een grote tweede operatie gehad waarbij de lekken zijn gedicht en drains in de buik en abcessen zijn achter gelaten om het vuil af te laten lopen. Later is er nog een drain geplaatst in een abces bij de milt, er zaten/zitten er nog twee waar ze niet bij konden, te veel risico. Het risico op nieuwe abcessen is nog steeds aanwezig. Dit bedoelde ik met, ik weet wat je al hebt doorstaan Ariel, hier mee bedoel ik alleen de ziekenhuis periode. 
Bij een gallekkage(gal in de vrije buikholte) is een genezing proces van een ongeveer een jaar normaal volgens mijn chirurg.

Angela, Ik zag eerst ook geen heil in het aanschrijven van de minister. Maar je kunt altijd je ongenoegen kenbaar maken, of er iets mee gedaan word is aan de minister. Maar jij hebt in ieder geval je hart gelucht. 

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

> Rob-angie, 
> 
> Ik ben het er niet mee eens, het gaat hier om iets ernstig de nalatigheid en de grote grove fouten die gamaakt zijn tijdens een galblaas operatie. Dit mag niet gebeuren klaar!!! fouten is menselijk maar niet één de je leven in gevaar brengt kijk naar Ariel of naar mij en de andere dames één is er teveel. Het gaat er mij niet om dat wij geen galblaas meer hebben, maar om het feit dat wij als gezonde vrouwen voor routine ingreep zijn gegaan en moet je kijken wat er voor afschuwelijke gevolgen het zijn geworden bahhhh.Moet je kijken hoe lang wij aan het vechten zijn voor ons leven, het gaat niet om een maand herstel of twee maanden nee dit gaat om lange herstel periode die onzettend lang duurt en dit had niet gehoeven als het een bekwame arts was geweest!. De vraag is dan ook of het wel goed komt met ons, het gaat wel om een lever een belangrijk orgaan snappen jullie mij woede.
> Chirurgen als deze moeten worden aangepakt op hun fouten klaar zo simpel is het. 
> 
> *Rob-Angie* jammer dat jij alleen actie onder bij de minister en dat je dat niet met ons samen wil doen samen staan we sterk of niet?.



Zucht LATIE,

Je leest niet goed, IK BEN MET EEN ANDERE MINISTER BEZIG!!
DUS NIET MET ´´KLINK´´
en over een heel ander onderwerp..
dus voortaan eerst goed lezen dan iemand beschuldigen!!
dank je

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, mijn grote galweg was wel beschadigt daar zat de stent in en er was een galwegtakje niet dicht gemaakt, daar is een klipje op gezet tijdens de grote operatie.
Ik begrijp je woede zeer zeker, ik zie het ontstaan van het letsel als een fout, niet als iets dat de chirurg willens en wetens heeft gedaan. Was dit wel het geval dan had ik zeker niet een letselschade advocaat in de arm genomen maar had ik aangifte bij de politie gedaan van poging moord. Wel vind ik dat de chirurg moet worden aangepakt hij is zeer zeker te kort geschoten in zijn functie als chirurg.

Hoe gaan we de brief naar de minister eigenlijk aanpakken, privé zelf een brief sturen met een vermelding over/naar dit forum, of ????

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

Hallo Allemaal,

Het is zover. A.s. maandag 24 aug. moet ik weer naar het AMC en krijg dan weer een drain in mijn lever.
Dinsdag 25 aug, word ik geopereerd, Ik ben nu al heel zenwachtig en zie er enorm tegenop.
Ik krijg een omleiding en daarbij worden alle verklevingen door de buikvliesontsteking weg gehaald. Ook wordt mijn dunne darm weer verlost van de lever en krijg ik een reconstructie aan mijn litteken die ik nu op mijn buik heb. Hij is erg breed, ravelig en ik heb geen navel meer. Dus erg spannend allemaal. Het litteken heb ik gekregen toen ze mijn buik hebben gespoeld, toen al twee weken lang gal in mijn buikholte was gelopen. Ze hebben mijn buik toen los gelaten en elke dag gespoeld. Vandaar het enorme litteken. Oh ja het is inderdaad zo dat je van een buikvliesontsteking door gallekage heel lang moet herstellen. Ze wilden mij toen die tijd niet eens opereren omdat mijn buik van binnen in grote ravage was. Jullie horen deze week nog van me. Ik heb een website gemaakt met daaraan een forum verbonden. Dus dan kunnen jullie elke dag lezen hoe het met me gaat. De website is nog niet helemaal klaar, maar ik geef hem deze week aan jullie allen door.

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## rob-angie

Ariel,

Ik zal aan je denken meid. Je bent zenuwachtig, dat is voor te stellen
ik heb nu iets raars..als babys geboren worden hebben ze de eerste poepluier toch altijd zwarte tere poep? dat heb ik nu, maar dan slap (sorry voor het vieze praatje)
maar anders kan ik het niet uitleggen..Ik heb inmiddels het email adres van minister klink
maar zal het hier niet plaatsen, moet even kijken of het met een link kan.

Ariel, je staat niet alleen, wij zijn er om je op te vangen. wens je alle sterkte toe en hopelijk kan jij zeggen na de operatie ''ik ben blij dat ik het het gedaan''
knuffie

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, mijn grote galweg was wel doorboord gelukkig is het weer hersteld. Volgens mij hebben we het hier ook al eens eerder over gehad.
We kunnen in ieder geval proberen een brief bij de minister te krijgen.
Ik zal er binnen kort een sturen, ik ben wel benieuwd of er antwoord komt.
Mijn onderwerp zal vooral zijn, dat gallekkage als een onvermijdbaar risico word gezien.
Als ze vinden dat dit letsel in sommige gevallen niet te vermijden is, moet er een schadeloosstelling voor de patiënten die het overkomt komen of voor hun nabestaanden. Hoe je het ook wend of keert, de patiënt heeft er niet om gevraagd. Het blijft een fout van de chirurg. 

Ariel, heel veel sterkte bij het plaatsen van de drain maandag en natuurlijk voor de grote operatie dinsdag. Ik zal aan je denken, en wachten op je bericht na de operatie wanneer je weer wat opgeknapt bent. 

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, ik zal als ik jou was even contact met de huisarts opnemen en zeggen dat je last van zwarte ontlasting hebt. Dit kan komen van bloedinkjes in de maag of darmen dit hoeft natuurlijk niet maar je kunt het beter uitsluiten. Het kan ook veroorzaakt worden door sommige medicijnen hier heb ik het zelf eens van gehad, diclovenac was bij mij de boosdoener.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Dames,
Ik heb inmiddels al een brief gestuurd naar klink, met de link naar dit forum
kan ie zelf ook lezen wat er gebeurd met een galblaasoperatie. 

Mijn advocaat doet zijn werk en ziet er veel belovend uit.

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, ik heb naar het adres van Minister Klink gezocht maar kan het niet vinden. Alleen een adres via het ministerie van volksgezondheid dat door postbus 51 word beantwoord en het lijkt mij toch zeker de bedoeling dat de minister de brief zelf onder ogen krijgt. Of heb jij je bericht ook hier naar toe gestuurd?

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Ik heb mijn brief/email verstuurd, ik heb hem naar het ministerie van volksgezondheid gestuurd, met de vraag of die hem door willen sturen naar de minister. Ik hoop dat het zo goed komt.

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, dit is precies waar mijn brief naar Minister Klink over gaat, galwegletsel en gallekkage word gezien als een onvermijdbaar risico/letsel niet als een fout. Hierdoor word er in veel gevallen helemaal geen schadebedrag uitgekeerd en draait de patiënt zelf voor al de extra gemaakte kosten op. Ik vind dat geen een letsel als onvermijdbaar mag worden gezien.
Je moet er zeker niet mee instemmen en op zoek gaan naar een andere advocaat als je geen vertrouwen hebt in je huidige advocaat. Het minste dat je in je advocaat moet hebben is toch wel vertouwen, hij moet immers voor jou strijden. Het bedrag dat je zelf aan je advocaat moet betalen hangt af van je inkomen.

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Latie,

Mijn advocaat zit in Haarlem
en ja je betaald echt te veel..
het is tussen de 150 en de 250 euro
ik ben jarig nu en ik ga eerst wat anders doen vandaag.

Ik heb de persoonlijke mail van minister Klink
ik stuur het jullie wel prive

liefs van mij

p.s latie met 2.500 niet akkoord gaan hoor..
het is echt een medische misser!!

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, van harte gefeliciteerd en een hele fijne dag toegewenst!

Gr Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, zo zie je maar weer dat bekent niet altijd goed hoeft te betekenen. Ik hoop dat je op korte termijn een goede advocaat vind, eentje die voor je strijd en niet probeert zijn zakken te vullen.

Het is wel goed voor de rechtszaak om te weten waar de galweg patiënt in de toekomst nog voor kan komen te staan. Maar voor de rest wil ik er eigenlijk niet meer bij stil staan, ik heb nu eigenlijk al genoeg en om me dan ook nog druk te gaan maken om wat eventueel in de toekomst nog zou kunnen gebeuren, nee, lijkt mij niet zinvol.
Wel ben ik zeer benieuwd naar de uitkomst van het onderzoek van Dr Gouma, dit kan voor onze zaken heel belangrijk zijn.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, ik vind je geen zeurpiet hoor.
Ieder mens is anders de een gaat er zo mee om en de ander anders.
Het hangt bij mij veelal van af met hoe ik mij die dag voel. Voel ik me niet goed dan ben ik doorgaans ook niet zo positief. Ja, geestelijk doet het zeker wat met je.

Angela had je al bericht over je echo? Je moest gisteren toch heen?

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

het is verzet naar volgende week Antonetta
wel lief dat je aan me denkt.

En bedankt voor de felicitatie van gister  :Smile:

----------


## rob-angie

ik zei tegen je dat mijn advocaat niet in amsterdam zat maar in haarlem, en daar reageerde jij niet op dus ging ik er van uit dat je dan niet wilde.

----------


## rob-angie

Latie,

moet jij eerst niet alles gaan afhandelen bij je andere advocaat? je hebt ook al een bedrag gekregen he? straks krijg je er een boete over. Ik zou eerst maar even alles afhandelen, want een consult kost al geld.

----------


## rob-angie

Hier het email adres van Ab Klink


[email protected]

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, bedankt voor het adres, nu kan ik de brief naar de minster in persoon sturen en weet ik dus dat hij hem te lezen krijgt. Dat hij ook op het ministerie van volksgezondheid is terecht gekomen kan ook geen kwaad.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, ik was een beetje voorbarig op de een of andere manier komt het mail naar minister Klink niet aan. Dit is het bericht dat ik terug kreeg:


This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Delivery to the following recipients failed.

[email protected]

GR Antonetta.

----------


## Antonetta

Ariel, geef je het adres van je website nog even door?
Ik kan mij goed voorstellen dat je nu eigenlijk heel andere zaken aan je hoofd hebt, het is ook niet niks wat je te wachten staat. Je zal nu wel helemaal gespannen zijn. Ik hoop voor je dat deze operatie je genezing brengt en dat je eindelijk weer vooruit kunt kijken. 
Meid, alle sterkte toe gewenst de komende tijd voor jou en je familie.

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

oh wat oneerlijk, zal je morgen het nummer geven..ik was er van ondersteld dat jij dacht dat ik in amsterdam een advocaat had...

ik doe niet moeilijk latie..ik denk dat ik jou maar uit de weg moet gaan
het beste:s

Antionetta, ik zal voor jou morgen ook even kijken, het ligt niet thuis!

----------


## rob-angie

> oh wat oneerlijk, zal je morgen het nummer geven..ik was er van ondersteld dat jij dacht dat ik in amsterdam een advocaat had...
> 
> ik doe niet moeilijk latie..ik denk dat ik jou maar uit de weg moet gaan
> het beste
> 
> Antionetta, ik zal voor jou morgen ook even kijken, het ligt niet thuis!



Antionetta
ik weet al at er fout is gegaan

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, ik neem aan dat ik nog te horen krijg wat er is fout gegaan.

Groetjes Antonetta.

----------


## koeien101

> Daar ben ik al mee bezig en het is bijna afgehandeld.
> 
> Haarlem is om de hoek het is niet zo'n grote afstand vanuit amsterdam, ik heb daar geen moeite mee!.
> 
> Ik begrijp niet waarom je hier zo moeilijk over doet, als je dat niet wil zeg het gewoon, dan hoef ik verder ook geen moeite te doen. Het lijkt wel of je het nummer van de advocaat niet wil geven sorry dat ik dat fff zeg.


Hallo lieve Allemaal,

Hier nog even mijn website en forum.


Website: http://Everyoneweb.com/monikagalwegletsel

Forum: www.Doris.hotforum.nl

Nou groetjjes voor iedereen en nu ga ik naar het AMC. Ben heel echt zenuwachtig. Duimen jullie voor me?

Groetjes Ariel

----------


## rob-angie

natuurlijk duim ik voor je, ik wens je heel veel sterkte en een heel goed herstel

liefs angela

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, hoe is de ercp maandag gegaan?
En nog gefeliciteerd met je verjaardag, ik hoop dat je een mooie dag hebt gehad.

Ik heb geen hulp meer, mijn dochter moet wat niet meer gaat overnemen stelt de gemeente. Dat zij van zeven tot zeven naar school gaat en dan ook nog opdrachten thuis moet maken(ze studeert tandheelkunde, een zware studie) doet niet ter zake. Ook zij heeft niet gevraagd om wat er is gebeurd, maar moet nu wel in springen dus vrije tijd inleveren en die heeft ze al niet zo veel. Had zij niet thuis gewoond dan had ik wel recht op hulp gehad.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Antonetta

De gemeente zegt maar wat, als jou dochter van 7 tot 7 op school is incl reis heen en terug, zou jij hulp kunnen krijgen. Ga met die vraag naar je huisarts en leg daar je situatie uit, ik denk dat alleen je huisarts de gemeente kan verplichten jou hulp te bieden.
Het is zo krom. Je kan ook thuiszorg bellen he? betaal je 30 euro per maand voor hulp in de huishouding en dan heb je ook nog een praatje.
Ik wens je sterkte, en ik heb inmiddels alweer een echo gehad en die geeft aan dat mijn lever verdikt is, daarom die pijn nog steeds. De lever moet natuurlijk alleen zijn werk doen,
wat ze er aan gaan doen weten ze nog niet. Dus ik moet afwachten.

Sterkte meid

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Angela, ik heb het behoud van de huishoudelijke hulp eerst met mijn huisarts besproken, hij vond dat ik die nog wel nodig heb. Alleen zei hij mij gelijk dat hij er geen invloed op uit kan oefenen, hij ken alleen maar aangeven dat ik nog niet zonder hulp kan. Dit erkent de gemeente ook maar zij vinden dus dat mijn dochter kan inspringen. Een volwassen iemand moet instaat zijn een huishouding te voeren is hun verweer. Het hoe ik in deze situatie terecht ben gekomen staat er buiten hier word geen rekening mee gehouden.
Ik zal dus ook een inkomen voor gedane arbeid voor mijn dochter bij de schade vergoeding opzetten.

Latie, blij dat er goed nieuws is en dat er vooruit gang in zit. Het maakt ook niet uit hoeveel stents er zitten als ze hun werk maar goed doen. Ik heb zelf de eerste keer 1 lange stent door de hele galweg gehad, de andere keren is mij niets over hoe veel of hoe lang verteld.
Het is goed als je zoveel vertrouwen in je arts hebt.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Ariel,

Ik vind jou forum en website geweldig meid
wat heb jij veel meegemaakt. Ik duim voor je

Liefs

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, ik heb het juiste adres nog niet ontvangen maar ze zouden de brief doorsturen bij het ministerie van volksgezondheid, ik hoop dat hij aan komt. Ik heb in ieder geval nog niets gehoord.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Antonetta

Ik stuur het je prive, stoken is niet zo leuk latie

ik heb trouwens een ander forum gevonden over een galblaas operatie
maar zo als beloofd stuur ik je het mail adres.
Antonetta wens je alle sterkte en ik hoop dat je gerechtigheid krijgt.
Mijn advocaat is er bijna..sterkte!

----------


## rob-angie

Antonetta

Lees je prive bericht even..

Succes

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, ik zie het adres wel verschijnen, ik ga er eigenlijk van uit dat het nu ook wel goed komt. Het ministerie zou zorgen dat het mail bij de juiste persoon terecht komt, ik ga er van uit dat dit ook gedaan word. Ik heb ook rond de zelfde tijd een mail naar Prof Gouma gestuurd hier op heb ik ook nog geen reactie. Het zijn mensen die het druk hebben dus het antwoord zal wel even op zich laten wachten.

Ik las dat jij ook het dagboek van Ariel hebt gelezen, ik ook ik was diep onder de indruk. Zo ziek en dan je oma ook nog verliezen en niet naar de begrafenis kunnen, zwaar hoor. Wel mooi dat de afscheidsdienst in het ziekenhuis kon worden gehouden. Het is net of er bij haar geen einde aan de tegenslag komt. En dan nog zo positief, petje af hoor.

Dat vinden van een ander forum houd toch niet in dat we je hier niet meer treffen?
Ik geef ook regelmatig mijn mening op andere forums en ik heb ook veel contacten via hyves,
allemaal even leuk. Laat je weten hoe het afloopt met je advocaat?
Die van mij gaat de dossiers nog lezen en dan gaan ze naar de medische adviseur, het word een lange weg dit had ze ook al gezegd.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Uh Latie...stoken? Lees eens terug meisje
Jij stookt tegen een ander omdat ik nog geen mail adres heb van klink
nou ik heb een goede reden en die reden heb ik in een prive bericht geschreven aan antonetta, dus aub ga niet zeggen dat ik stook, aangezien jij steeds vraagt of rob en angie al hebben gereageerd. of heb ik dat verkerd gelezen Latie?

Dus aub bespaar me jou ellende oke en wil je je er voortaan niet mee bemoeien, want je hamert maar door over het email adres, ik heb de reden in een prive bericht gestuurd.
En dat om niets prive van iemand neer te zetten want dan ben je strafbaar.

----------------

Antonetta, 
ja ik heb bewondering voor Ariel
wat een doorzettingsvermogen heeft die meid
en al zo dat forum en haar website bijhouden? echt toppie

----------


## rob-angie

Ik heb het niet over jou gehad dame
ik heb gezegd dat ik niet meer prive dingen neet zet
dus ga mijn niet beschuldigen van dingen die ik niet doe

je hebt het te ver laten gaan
dag latie

dit is het laatste wat ik hier schrijf
antonetta heeft mijn email adres en mocht er iets zijn kan ze me mailen

ik zal de beheerder mailen of ze mij hier verwijderd
ik heb geen zin in dit gezeur en gezwets

en roddelen? daar hou ik niet van, en dat zou ik ook nooit doen
je hebt het 2x gevraagd over klink
daag latie

----------


## rob-angie

je past wel je berichten steeds aan latie
iets te verbergen? latie?

hou maar op!! Als ik iets te vertellen heb over jou dan doe ik het wel op het forum
ik ben niet zo laag!!
Ik heb in een prive bericht uitgelegd hoe het zit met klink
en ik heb het NIET over jou gehad

toedeloe

----------


## Antonetta

Latie, Ik vind een privé bericht wat het woord al zegt privé. Maar om een einde aan het geruzie te maken, Angela heeft geen kwaad woord over jou in het mail gezet. Het ging inderdaad over het adres van minister Klink en omdat zij het forum gaat verlaten heeft ze mij haar mailadres gestuurd. Ik vind het heel jammer dat het zo gelopen is. We zijn met zijn allen volwassen vrouwen die allen te kampen hebben met de gevolgen van een galweg letsel. We zouden elkaar zo goed kunnen steunen en advies geven, we hebben het immers allen aan de lijve ondervonden. Ik vind het in ieder geval heel jammer dat Angela het forum gaat verlaten.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

dankje Antonetta

Ik heb inderdaad géén slecht woord over Latie gesproken

Wens je het aller beste en ik hoop dat iedereen gerechtigheid krijgt en hoop allemaal op een goed hestel.

----------


## rob-angie

dankje Antonetta

Ik heb inderdaad géén slecht woord over Latie gesproken

Wens je het aller beste en ik hoop dat iedereen gerechtigheid krijgt en hoop allemaal op een goed hestel.

----------


## Antonetta

Bedankt Angela.

Latie ik blijf wel actief op het forum.

GR Antonetta.

----------


## rob-angie

Even iets raars en smerigs (sorry)

Antionetta, je wist van het patatje he?

Nou gister moest ik uit purmerend naar huis ivm krampen
en ik redde het niet tot aan de wc..pffff
Ik heb geen ontlasting gehad maar het was slijm en de kleur was niet wit of doorzichtig.
Het was geel, dus ik denk weer aan gal. Je lever werkt nu in zijn uppie en ik denk dat ie het niet alleen redt, ik ben ook zo moe

Advocaat:
Iedereen werkt niet zo goed mee
de chirurg die mij heeft geopereerd zegt dat hij het niet is geweest
op de uitslaapkamer heb ik de chirurg gezien maar door mijn slaperigheid kan ik hem niet meer herinneren, als ik een foto zie dan wel..dat komt door de nachtmerries die ik steeds heb, dus we gaan nu een klacht indienen bij de tuchtcommissie en dan pas wordt er duidelijk wie het was, hij was lang en had blond haar..
pffff wat een ellende zeg, wees nou gewoon eens eerlijk en zeg wie het gedaan heeft.

nu wordt de schade alleen maar hoger, ik eis nog veel meer als ze niet zeggen wie mij geopereerd heeft.
de schade is nu al boven de 30 duizend euro
niet dat ik daarmee gered ben, want de pijn en de last heb ik nog steeds.

eerlijkheid duurt het langst

''met een leugen kom je ver, maar niet terug''

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, ja ik denk dat dit inderdaad gal is ik zou gaan informeren bij de huisarts of het ziekenhuis, ik ben natuurlijk geen arts dus het zou ook iets anders kunnen zijn.
In het medische dossier zou moeten staan wie de arts is die de operatie heeft uitgevoerd, staat dit er niet in dan is dat op zich al een grote fout. Ik ben benieuwd wat het medische tucht college er over te zeggen heeft.

GR Marga.

----------


## Antonetta

Ik heb vandaag antwoord gehad op mijn schrijven aan minister Klink. 
Het antwoord kwam van een woordvoerder van de minister, de minister kan niet alle e-mails zelf beantwoorden. 
Mijn vraag in het kort was, hoe het kan dat galwegletsel en gallekkage door de medische wereld word gezien als een onverwijdbare complicatie? 

Het antwoord was: 

Ik vind het erg dat uw operatie zulke levensbedreigende gevolgen heeft. Het is bij VWS niet bekend waarom galwegletsel/galweglekkage als 'niet verwijtbare complicatie' wordt beschouwd en ook niet wie dit heeft bepaald. Mogelijk een uitspraak van een medisch tuchtcollege of vanuit de beroepsgroep? VWS heeft hierover geen zeggenschap. 

U kunt ook uw klacht aan het (regionale) medisch tuchtcollege voorleggen en hiervan melding doen bij de Inspectie van de Gezondheidszorg. 

Met vriendelijke groet, 

Wie heeft beslist dat galweg letsel/lekkage een niet verwijdbare complicatie is zal ik niet weten. Het werd gezegd door een arts in het programma medische missers misschien dat die meer weten. 
Ik zal het er met mijn advocate over hebben of dit in de rechtszaak kan worden meegenomen. 

GR Marga. (Antonetta)

----------


## koeien101

> Angela, ik was een beetje voorbarig op de een of andere manier komt het mail naar minister Klink niet aan. Dit is het bericht dat ik terug kreeg:
> 
> 
> This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.
> 
> Delivery to the following recipients failed.
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> GR Antonetta.


Hallo Allemaal,

Zo ik ben weer uit het ziekenhuis. Als jullie meer willen lezen, willen jullie dan alstublieft mijn website lezen, waar mijn dasgboek op staat.
Ik heb nog zo weinig energie dat ik niet hele tijd op het forum jullie vragen kan beantwoorden. Sorry hiervoor, maar de operatie was zo zwaar en het viel zeker de eerste dagen weg tegen. IK heb weer een leverdrain, en het zag er allemaal niet al te best uit voor me. Waaronde littekenweefsel op de lever, ze hebben een stukje van mijn lever weg moeten halen. Hoe het er voor mij in de toekomst uit gaat zien is allemaal nog erg onzeker, maar we gaan van het positieve uit.

Mijn website: http://Everyoneweb.com/monikagalwegletsel

Vanuit hier kun je ook op mijn forum komen en een berichtje plaatsen voor mij. Het forum is alleen niet bedoeld net zoals dit forum om onderling weer met elkaar te gaan kletsen. Maar meer om een berichtje voor mij achter te laten.

Ik ben benieuwd hoe het met jullie gaat en hoe de stentplaatsing op de 24ste was? Voor, hoe heet je ook alweer. Sorry ik zie ook zoveel namen, kom er een beerje meer door de war.

Oh ik heb dan ook maar een brief naar Klink geschreven, nu meerderen dat van jullie ook blijken gedaan te hebben. Wie weet wordt hij nu wakker geschud, nu er zoveel brieven tegelijk binnen komen over galwegletsels. Moet nu echt stoppen, sorry.

Het kost me nog teveel energie.

Liefs Ariel

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Latie.
Ik heb je het adres privé gestuurd het kan zijn dat er iets mis is gegaan ik ben niet zo een kei met computers. Daarom zet ik het adres waar ik mijn mail naar toe heb gestuurd(het is van het ministerie van volksgezondheid)hier neer. Ik heb de vraag of ze het mail door willen sturen boven aan het mail gezet. 

http://www.minvws.nl/contact/stel-uw-vraag/default.asp

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## koeien101

Hallo Allemaal,

Ik las net dat er een beetje onenigheid is geweest op dit forum tussen Latie en Rob-Angie. Als ik het goed heb.
Vind dit eigenlijk best wel jammer. Net wat Marga zegt, we zijn natuurlijk allemaal volwassen en hebben het allemaal moeilijk of moeilijk gehad. Natuurlijk wil ik me er niet al teveel mee bemoeien hoor. Maar wilde gewoon even weten dat ik het best jammer vindt, dat ROB-Angie het forum verlaten heeft.
Ik wil nog wel even terug komen op gele ontlasting, als dat mag. Je kunt best gele ontlasting hebben is mij verteld. Pas als je geel oogwit krijgt en stopverfontlasting, dit is echt wit, dan heeft het met je gal te maken. Je krijgt dan namelijk ook geelzucht. Vaak is je hele lichaam geel, maar vooral te zien op je buik. Bovendien is je urine dan ook nog eens heel heel erg donker. Nog donkerder dan appelsap. Ik heb dit namelijk zelf gehad. Als er iets mis is met je gal wordt je lever ziek en dit uit zich direct in geelzucht. Dit is ook wat ik altijd weer te horen krijg in het AMC. O ja, je krijgt trouwens ook intzettende jeuk over je gehele lichaam en blijft krabben. Maar als je het niet vertrouwd kun je natuurlijk altijd even bloed laten prikken.

Latie, leuk dat je mijn website hebt gelezen, laat maar gerust een berichtje achter op mijn forum hoor. Zou ik leuk vinden.

Wat betreft die stents, maak je geen zorgen. Die zijn alleen maar goed en geeft je juist zekerheid. Omdat deze je galwegen los houden en lekkage en stuwing tegen gaan. Ik wil je een tip geven. Vertrouw op het AMC, de artsen zijn echt steengoed. Echt waar. En bij twijfels gewoon bellen. Ze hebben altijd wel een antwoord en helpen als het goed is jou van je onzekerheden af.
Tenminste ik kan altijd bellen met mijn artsen en krijg altijd een hele goede uitleg. 

De brief naar minister Klink is verkeerd gegaan, ik ben ook al voor wat tijdschriften gevraagd, dus ik denk dat ik daar nu maar een keer gehoor aan kan geven. Dan komt het in elk geval naar buiten.

Ik ben inderdaad een stukje lever kwijt, maar deze groeit weer aan als het goed is. Mijn herstel gaat helaas veel te langzaam, voor mijn gevoel. Maar ja dat moet je maar lezen op mijn website.

Liefs ariel

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Ariel.

Blij dat je weer een reactie op het forum achter laat. Ik kan het helemaal met je eens zijn over de gele ontlasting. Ik weet niet wat het is maar ik denk dat het met de vertering te maken heeft. Ik zeg ook altijd, vertrouw je het niet neem even contact op met de arts hij kan je gerust stellen of zo nodig door sturen. Ik heb ook geelzucht gehad en inderdaad was mijn urine zeer donker, mijn oogwit was knal geel net als mijn huid. Ik moet wel op mijn oogwit letten net als op mijn tempratuur.
De enge dromen waar je het op je forum over hebt schijnen er ook bij te horen, ik heb ze ook gehad en er werd mij zelfs gevraagd of ik er last van had. De medicijnen kunnen er mee te maken hebben. Bij mij gingen de dromen niet over mijn ziekte maar over mijn kinderen, ik kon ze in de dromen niet bereiken ik hoorde ze wel maar kon ze nergens vinden. Of er over kwam mijn dieren iets, de dromen waren te gek voor woorden maar voor mij o zo echt.

Groetjes Marga.

PS, Laat de media maar weten door welke hel je gegaan bent, misschien word minister Klink dan ook wakker. Het is toch te gek dat je zelf moet opdraaien voor al de kosten voort gekomen uit iets waar jij geen enkele schuld aan hebt. En dan galweg letsel/lekkage als een onverwijtbare complicatie zien, wie verzint zo iets?

----------


## Antonetta

Ik weet het Latie, die vermoeidheid heb ik ook en het is bij mij ook niet meer wat het voor de operatie was. Wel blijf ik hopen dat het met de tijd weer beter gaat, het is bij mij ook pas vijf maanden geleden. De ene dag gaat het beter dan de andere, als er na een goede dag toch weer een slechte komt vind ik dit soms frustrerend. Ik hoop altijd dat het bergopwaarts blijft gaan.
Ik moet over twee weken voor een echo maar gisteren dacht ik niet dat ik nog zo lang wachten kon, ik had erge pijn achter mijn rechter ribben. Het is altijd zeurend aanwezig maar zo af en toe is het net of ik een koliek aanval heb, gisteren avond ook weer. Het heeft niets te maken met eten ik had er de hele dag al meer last van dan doorgaans. Zo ineens word de pijn bijna niet dragelijk meer, ook word ik er misselijk bij en heb ik het gevoel dat mijn tempratuur ineens erg stijgt. Het kan net als gisteren twee uur aan houden maar het kan ook de hele nacht door gaan. De tramadol die ik gebruik helpt er niet tegen. Ik ga meestal lopen of buiten zitten, als ik ga liggen weet ik niet hoe ik liggen moet. Heel vervelend allemaal.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## rob-angie

Ariel ik blijf jou situatie volgen hoor, en ik spreek marga ook nog dus ik blijf dan op de hoogte. Mijn ogen zijn inderdaad geel en ik weet dat dat niet goed is.
Ik ben ook bezig met de media want minister klink houdt zich nu alleen maar bezig met rokers in cafe´s en hij doet niets aan medische missers die voor veel van ons zo belangrijk is.

ik zal iets in je forum zetten en in je gastenboek
ik wens je heel veel sterkte en heel veel kracht om door te gaan

Angela

ff wat typ foutjes hersteld..pff valt niet mee hahaha

----------


## Antonetta

Angela, als je ogen geel zijn zal ik toch maar even contact op nemen met een arts als ik jou was. Het kan een teken zijn dat er ergens in de galweg een vernauwing zit waardoor de lever zijn gal niet goed kwijt kan.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## rob-angie

ja daar ben ik ook al achter
dankjewel voor je reactie Marga

----------


## rob-angie

Ik heb een heel raar gevoel tijdens het eten..wie herkent dit?

Het is alsof het eten met een rot klap naar beneden valt..zo'n gevoel geeft dat.
Ik heb geen flauw idee wat dat is, dat heb ik nu al 3 maanden en het voelt niet echt lekker.

wie o wie

----------


## koeien101

> Ik heb een heel raar gevoel tijdens het eten..wie herkent dit?
> 
> Het is alsof het eten met een rot klap naar beneden valt..zo'n gevoel geeft dat.
> Ik heb geen flauw idee wat dat is, dat heb ik nu al 3 maanden en het voelt niet echt lekker.
> 
> wie o wie


Hoi Rob Angie,

Ik weet niet zeker of je dit bedoeld? Maar bedoel je dat wat je eet ineens heel erg pijn doe in je buik. Zo'n pijn dat je er enorme steken van krijgt en alsof het lijkt of je maag te klein is voor het eten? Dus dat het lichaam eigenlijk niet wil dat je eten toelaat. Als je dan eet ook al is het maar een klein beetje, dat he dan vreselijke pijn in je buik en flanken krijgt? Dit is wat ik heb en dat herken ik wel. Maar net wat ik al zeg, ik weet niet zeker of je er dit mee bedoeld. Misschien kun je het anders beschrijven of wie weet bedoel je wat ik nu schrijf. Ik hoop dat je je verder wel goed voelt, anders laat je het weten he?

Liefs Ariel

----------


## rob-angie

Ben jij weleens zwanger geweest? Het is het gevoel als een baby je trapt in je buik of een baby draait in je buik. 
Ik heb ook dat met eten dat het flink pijn doet, met alles wat ik eet krijg ik krampen

Had ik het maar nooit gedaan Ariel
zoveel spijt heb ik ervan
dan maar af en toe aanvallen, maar nu heb ik de hele dag pijn, en daar wordt je zo moe van. 
Alles goed met jou? Wil jij je link hier nog even neerzetten? van je site
kan ik morgen gaan lezen

liefs van mij

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Angela.

Wat jij beschrijft kan met je darmen te maken hebben, net als de problemen na eten en de krampen. Bij mij is het zeker dat de darmen problemen veroorzaken, hier voor gebruik ik ook medicijnen. Ik herken het gevoel dat lijkt op het bewegen van een baby, bij mij bewegen dan mijn darmen. Het kan zo erg zijn dat je het kan voelen bewegen als je je hand op je buik legt.
Bij mij geeft het geen pijn, meer een raar gevoel. Als mijn buik erg opspeelt eet ik een paar dagen niets anders dan yoghurt met muesli en fruit, multivitaminen neem ik ook om geen tekorten te krijgen. Met dit dieet heb ik het minste last.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## rob-angie

Marga,
Dat is precies wat ik bedoel..mijn darmen bewegen als het schoppen van een baby
klopt!!!
Vreemd gevoel en toch een heel naar gevoel. krijg dan ook een misselijk gevoel erbij

Ik eeet geen zware dingen omdat het gewoon niet kan
gelukkig is mijn ontlasting nu wel aan de goede kant. Als het gevoel zo blijft wil ik een echo om te zien of er iets knel zit.

Bedankt voor je reactie Marga

----------


## Antonetta

Vandaag ben ik bij de mdl arts geweest. De echo van de galweg en lever waren goed net als de bloeduitslagen. Wel is er een hemangioom(goedaardig bloedvatgezwel) in mijn lever gevonden. Hier hoef ik mij geen zorgen over te maken volgens de arts. Wel vond ik het raar dat hij niet op eerdere echo’s is gezien er zijn er genoeg gemaakt. 
De pijn in mijn maag word veroorzaakt door dat mijn darmen te traag werken. Hierdoor kan de maag zich ook niet legen en kan er dus niets meer bij in. Wel raar dat yoghurt met muesli er wel bij in past en brood niet. Maar ja, hier maak ik mij ook niet zo veel zorgen om. Als ik mijn eetgewoonte maar in de gaten houd valt het wel mee. Ik heb het zo gezegd zelf in de hand. Voor de pijn in mijn rechter bovenbuik, de vermoeidheid en de koorts weet hij zo een twee drie geen oorzaak. Wel gaat hij nog overleggen met het team en moet de chirurg het maar weer gaan bekijken. Het is tenslotte na de operatie ontstaan. Over twee weken belt hij wat er verder gaat gebeuren.
Ik denk dat het er op gaat uit lopen dat ik bij de groep mensen ga horen die na een galblaas verwijdering onverklaarbare klachten blijven houden. Ik ben dus niets wijzer geworden. Vervelend het dagelijkse zeurend gevoel in de rechter bovenbuik en de pijn aanvallen, maar wel een geruststelling dat het in ieder geval niet iets ernstigs is. Dat hadden ze denk ik intussen wel gevonden.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## rob-angie

Ik begrijp er helemaal niets meer van..dokters staan zelfs voor een raadsel

ik ga ook binnenkort weer naar het amc voor een onderzoek
wordt er gek van

sterkte marga en hou vol, blijf vragen want het is je lijf waar je nog jaren mee moet leven..
knuffff

----------


## Antonetta

Ik heb het geluk dat de artsen mij serieus nemen, ze staan zelf voor een raadsel en kunnen het euvel gewoon niet vinden. Het kan altijd nog dat ze het ineens ontdekken en er een einde aan de klachten komt, hier blijf ik maar op hopen. Helaas zijn er ook mensen die zich totaal niet door de artsen begrepen voelen. Die pijn hebben en het zelf maar uit moeten zoeken omdat de oorzaak niet te vinden is. Als de doktoren je al tig keer binnenste buiten hebben gekeerd en ze kunnen niets vinden dan houd het op den duur voor hun ook op, en sta jij als patiënt op straat met je klacht. Ik moest zo wie zo nog naar de chirurg daar bespreek ik mijn klachten nog eens. Ik geef het nog een jaar en kijk hoe het dan gaat. Bij problemen kan ik altijd aan de bel trekken in het ziekenhuis.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## Antonetta

Even een update, het is alweer een tijdje geleden dat ik op het forum was.
Intussen ben ik bij de mdl arts geweest, er word gedacht dat mijn pijn in de rechter bovenbuik door de beschadigde/ geïrriteerde zenuwen word veroorzaakt. Ik kan mij hier wel iets bij voorstellen. Wel blijf ik de koliek achtige aanvallen vreemd vinden. Ik moet nu iedere drie maand naar de mdl arts, hij houd het verloop in de gaten. Nu ik weet dat er niets ernstigs aan de hand is ben ik er wel veel geruster op. Maar het neemt niet weg dat de pijn en erge vermoeidheid zeer vervelend blijven.
Intussen heb ik ook de rekening voor de eigenbijdrage in de advocaat kosten ontvangen. Dit betekend dus dat er een zaak komt, wel tegen het ziekenhuis maar hier ga ik het nog wel met mijn advocaat over hebben. Ik zelf heb toch veel liever een zaak tegen de chirurg. Ik ben heel blij dat buiten mij en mijn familie om na het lezen van mijn dossiers ook de advocaat, haar man(de internist) en haar medische adviseurs mijn klacht gegrond vinden. Ik weet dat het een langdurige zaak gaat worden maar ik kijk er naar uit. Ik weet dat ik in mijn recht sta.

GR Marga.

----------


## tmc

Even een reactie vanaf mijn huis:
Ik ben diegene die vorig jaar bij medische missers op tv is geweest; Kim moeder van 3 kinderen. Komende maart is het 3 jaar geleden dat mijn galwegen zijn doorgesneden. Ik moet zeggen dat ik redelijk functioneer hoor. Mijn energiepeil is nog steeds niet 100 % dit zal denk ik wel zo blijven maar er is mee te leven. Morgen heeft mijn advocaat een afspraak met de tegenpartij om tot een schadevergoedingsbedrag te komen. Er is dus bij mij schuld erkent maar dan niet voor het doorsnijden van de galwegen maar voor de late diagnose en de verkeerde behandelingen. Het bedrag zal dan ook wel niet heel hoog zijn maar ik ben al blij dat er voor een deel schuld erkent is en dat onze kosten vergoedt worden. Er is natuurlijk ook nog een stukje smartegeld. Dta wordt een emotioneel punt. Lijkt me raar om geld te ontvangen voor al het verdriet van jezelf, je man, je kinderen en overige familieleden en vrienden. dat is natuurlijk niet af te kopen. We zullen zien.
Ik loop al heel lang met de gedachte rond om een bijeenkomst te organiseren in het midden van het land voor lotgenoten. Ergens in het voorjaar van 2010. Graag jullie reactie hierop. Ik denk dat het een verademing is om een middag met mensen te zijn die precies begrijpen hoe je je voelt en wat je hebt meegemaakt en nog midden in zit. Misschien moeten we ook wel een arts uitnodigen en een advocaat. Allemaal ter info. En het programma Medische missers als follow up. Ik zie jullie reacties wel tegemoet.
groetjes en sterkte allemaal.
Kim

----------


## tmc

Dit heb ik net naar iedereen in een persoonlijke mail gestuurd. Ik kan echter de guests niet mailen dus vandaar hier ook maar een post....
Heeft iemand het mailadres van Pita1? Zij hoort toch zeker bij de bijeenkomst!!
Hebben jullie nog hulp over (en energie in ons geval :Wink:  of goede ideeen dan hoor ik het graag van jullie.
Hopelijk tot dan!
Kim

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Kim

Leuk dat ik je persoonlijk berichten kan. Zoals je kunt lezen in: Arts geloofd niet in gallekkage, heb ik ook heel iets te doorstaan gehad. Door veel lotgenoten contacten ben ik er achter gekomen dat er veel leed onder de slachtoffers van gallekkage(medische missers) is. 
In de uitzending waar aandacht aan jouw zaak word gegeven word gezegd, dat het beschadigen van de galweg als niet vermijdbaar word gezien, dus ook niet verwijdbaar.
Hier heb ik mij behoorlijk aan geërgerd. Intussen ben ik er achter dat het in veel gevallen inderdaad zo werkt, de fout van het beschadigen van de galweg word op zich niet als verwijdbaar gezien. Ik kan mij hier over blijven opwinden, maar dit is vechten tegen een heel groot lichaam dat niet graag failliet gaat aan het uitbetalen van schadeclaims aan slachtoffers van een galweg beschadiging. Wel begrijp ik niet dat bij de een de fout wel word erkent(Latie) en bij de ander niet onder andere jij zelf, waar zal dit verschil in zitten?
Ik heb zelf voor een andere weg gekozen en ben gelijk naar een advocaat gegaan, hoe het nu verder gaat is nog even afwachten maar er komt in ieder geval een zaak.
Het belangrijkste is voor mij dat de chirurg zijn fout erkent, ook is de schade claim natuurlijk belangrijk al zal ik voor geen geld te wereld willen doorstaan wat ik doorstaan heb, dit is met geen geld te vergoeden.
Ik ben blij te lezen dat het je weer beter gaat, al is het nog niet 100%. Dit is voor mij ook een probleem, ik zit nog steeds niet lekker in mijn vel. Ik ben nog steeds zeer vermoeid, heb last van pijn(meer een vervelend gevoel) onder mijn rechter ribben en een soort van koliek aanvallen vaak snachts ook verdraag ik nog niet alle voedingsmiddelen. Vermoeidheid en buikpijn zie je nu eenmaal niet zo duidelijk als b.v.b een gebroken been, toch heeft dit veel invloed op het dagelijks leven. Ik merk dat de mensen om mij heen nu toch regelmatig zo iets hebben van, het heeft allemaal lang genoeg geduurd het moet maar weer bij het oude zijn, helaas is dit gewoon nog niet zo. Ook hier is het lotgenoten contact belangrijk voor, je weet dat je niet alleen staat en dat er mensen zijn die het zelfde door maken.
Ik ben zeker van plan om naar de bijeenkomst te komen, het lijkt mij een heel goed plan.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## rob-angie

Ik sluit me aan bij Marga

----------


## koeien101

> Dit heb ik net naar iedereen in een persoonlijke mail gestuurd. Ik kan echter de guests niet mailen dus vandaar hier ook maar een post....
> Heeft iemand het mailadres van Pita1? Zij hoort toch zeker bij de bijeenkomst!!
> Hebben jullie nog hulp over (en energie in ons geval of goede ideeen dan hoor ik het graag van jullie.
> Hopelijk tot dan!
> Kim


Hoi Kim,

Ik heb het adres van Pita voor je hoor. Bel me maar en anders mail ik het wel even door aan je, als Pita dat goed vindt. 

Liefs Ariel (Monika)

----------


## Nala

Fijne verhalen. Mijn dochter zit op een oproep te wachten van het UMC voor een galblaasverwijdering. Er werd inderdaad bj verteld dat je een lekkage kan krijgen en dat veroorzaakt hevige buikpijn en dan moet ze gelijk het ziekenhuis bellen als dat na de operatie het geval blijkt te zijn. Maarja, dat ding moet er toch uit, ze heeft zoveel pijn en aanvallen en er zit een poliep in.

Maar hopen dat alles goed gaat, want van deze verhalen wordt je niet vrolijk.

----------


## Antonetta

Ik denk dat de verhalen niet vertelt zijn om mensen bang te maken maar meer om te laten weten dat de operatie dus niet altijd een goede afloop kent. Ook al staat de operatie als routine ingreep bekent er kleven zeker risico’s aan, net als aan iedere operatie hoe klein ook. 
Je moet er zeker niet te makkelijk over denken.
Gelukkig verloopt de operatie in verreweg de meeste gevallen zonder problemen. 
Ik hoop dat dit bij uw dochter ook het geval zal zijn. Maar houd haar na de operatie goed in de gaten en bij het niet vertrouwen gelijk aan de bel trekken en laat u vooral niet afschepen.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## Nala

Dat zeg ik ook niet, maar er wordt wel heel duidelijk verteld wat de risico's zijn van een galblaasverwijdering. En ook hoe je moet handelen als er na de operatie acute buikpjn of koorts optreedt. Maar ik krijg soms de indruk dat de mensen dat niet ''weten''. Maar dat ding laten zitten en als die eruit moet, je hebt gewoon geen keus. Geen een operatie hoe makkelijk ook er zijn altijd situatie's waarin de simpele dingetjes nog fout gaan. Het is altijd hopen dat het goed afloopt. Want je bent overgeleverd en hebt niets zelf meer in de hand als je op de operatietafel ligt.

----------


## Antonetta

De chirurg had mij inderdaad ook op de mogelijke complicatie, gallekkage gewezen.
Maar hiermee wist ik nog niet wat dit inhield.
Mij is niet voor de operatie gezegd dat ik aan de bel moest trekken in geval van pijn en koorts. Dit zou dan waarschijnlijk bij ontslag zijn gebeurd ga ik maar van uit, maar om hier voor de operatie al op te wijzen vind ik nog beter.
Ik zelf vind dat de communicatie arts, patiënt beter kan maar dit verschilt natuurlijk per arts.
Door lopen met koliekpijn is niet te doen, blijven de aanvallen komen dan zit er inderdaad weinig anders op dan de galblaas te laten verwijderen.
Veel sterkte.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## Tatiana1

> Even een reactie vanaf mijn huis:
> Ik ben diegene die vorig jaar bij medische missers op tv is geweest; Kim moeder van 3 kinderen. Komende maart is het 3 jaar geleden dat mijn galwegen zijn doorgesneden. Ik moet zeggen dat ik redelijk functioneer hoor. Mijn energiepeil is nog steeds niet 100 % dit zal denk ik wel zo blijven maar er is mee te leven. Morgen heeft mijn advocaat een afspraak met de tegenpartij om tot een schadevergoedingsbedrag te komen. Er is dus bij mij schuld erkent maar dan niet voor het doorsnijden van de galwegen maar voor de late diagnose en de verkeerde behandelingen. Het bedrag zal dan ook wel niet heel hoog zijn maar ik ben al blij dat er voor een deel schuld erkent is en dat onze kosten vergoedt worden. Er is natuurlijk ook nog een stukje smartegeld. Dta wordt een emotioneel punt. Lijkt me raar om geld te ontvangen voor al het verdriet van jezelf, je man, je kinderen en overige familieleden en vrienden. dat is natuurlijk niet af te kopen. We zullen zien.
> Ik loop al heel lang met de gedachte rond om een bijeenkomst te organiseren in het midden van het land voor lotgenoten. Ergens in het voorjaar van 2010. Graag jullie reactie hierop. Ik denk dat het een verademing is om een middag met mensen te zijn die precies begrijpen hoe je je voelt en wat je hebt meegemaakt en nog midden in zit. Misschien moeten we ook wel een arts uitnodigen en een advocaat. Allemaal ter info. En het programma Medische missers als follow up. Ik zie jullie reacties wel tegemoet.
> groetjes en sterkte allemaal.
> Kim


Voor mij is het nu 6 jaar geleden en de zin, niet verwijdbare complicatie is mij helaas bekent. Ik heb het laten blokeren zodat ik in de toekomst het woord complicatie kan aanvechten.
De Consumentenbond wil hiermee aan de slag.
Ik hoor graag wat iedereen heeft geprobeerd, en of we kunnen samenspannen.
juridisch gezien
groet Tatiana

----------


## Nala

Mijn dochter is 30 maart 2010 geopereerd en hebben ze eindelijk na anderhalf jaar van aanvallen haar galblaas verwijderd. De chirurg zag dat die al een aantal keren ontstoken was geweest en lag helemaal ingekapseld. De chirurgen zijn er 2 uur mee bezig geweest om de galblaas eruit te krijgen, ze hebben het nog net kunnen doen met een kijkoperatie want ze wilden net een snee gaan geven omdat die zo ingekapseld lag. 

Haar Papil van Vater was al gekliefd en heeft zij 3x een ERCP onderzoek gehad en niets kwam eruit. 2x keer acuut opgenomen met en alvleesklierontsteking dat komt toch ook niet zomaar. Omdat eruit de onderzoeken steeds niets kwam is zij zelfs naar een psycholoog gestuurd omdat zij dachten dat het lichaam om de Bethinidine ging vragen een soort van verslaving, maar mijn dochter wilden die spuiten helemaal niet omdat zij er goed naar van werd, en de MDL arts van het UMC toch maar volhouden.

Zij kreeg weer een soort van aanvalletjes terwijl de galblaas eruit is dus zij was erg bang dat het toch wat anders zou zijn. Ondertussen liep ik bij een internist die met de hele gang van zaken het er niet mee eens was wat ze in het UMC allemaal uitvogelden met mijn dochter. Hij heeft zelfs een tekening gemaakt voor de MDL arts om te laten zien dat ze wel degelijk last kon hebben van die poliep die in de galblaas zat, want hij zei steeds dat het niet kon. Deze internist heeft een eigen praktijk is is niet ziekenhuis gebonden en heeft mijn dochter onder zijn hoede genomen.

De galblaas is er dan wel uit maar de galwegen zitten er natuurlijk nog en daar kunnen dan nog steeds kleine steentjes ofterwel gruis of een te dikke gal hebben. Dus als dat nog in de galwegen komt krijgen je hersenen een seintje van he hier komt een aanval hoor alleen kan die niet doorzeten omdat de galblaas weg is, maar je hebt wel goede last van die plek waar altijd de aanvallen zaten. Hij heeft er nu medicijnen gegeven om de gal dunner te maken en houdt hij ook de alvleesklier en de lever en de spijsvertering goed in de gaten omdat er toch het een en ander veranderd als je galblaas eruit is.

Dat wordt in een ziekenhuis nooit gedaan, galblaas eruit nog een keer een controle en dan kun je gaan. Ik ben heel blij met deze arts en dat die ook wat verder kijkt. Zelfs met het vele bloedafneme hebben ze nooit gezien in het UMC dat ze een hele lage waarde had van de B12, vitamineD, foliumzuur en nog wat van die dingen.

Eigenlijk niet normaal, maarja.
Hopen maar dat het met de tijd allemaal wat minder wordt maar gelukkig zijn die erge aanvallen wel over.

----------


## elf

Hey allemaal

toch wel erg wat je hier allemaal op leest!

ik word, jammer genoeg, volgende week ook aan m'n galblaas geopereerd. (ze wordt verwijdert, na 2 maand ontstoken te zijn en minstens 2 stenen van één centimeter te hebben)
Hebben jullie misschien tips voor na de operatie? zoals dingen waar ik zeker op moet letten? heb namelijk erge bang voor operaties, en het lezen van deze verhalen heeft natuurlijk niet veel geholpen..

groetjes

----------


## Tatiana1

> Hey allemaal
> 
> toch wel erg wat je hier allemaal op leest!
> 
> ik word, jammer genoeg, volgende week ook aan m'n galblaas geopereerd. (ze wordt verwijdert, na 2 maand ontstoken te zijn en minstens 2 stenen van één centimeter te hebben)
> Hebben jullie misschien tips voor na de operatie? zoals dingen waar ik zeker op moet letten? heb namelijk erge bang voor operaties, en het lezen van deze verhalen heeft natuurlijk niet veel geholpen..
> 
> groetjes


Elf, 
Jij kent je eigen lichaam het beste, dus luister erna
Bedenk dat er per dag zoeen 100 galoperatie prima verlopen.
wat je hier leest zijn de uitzonderingen.
Ga met een gerust hoofd die operatie in, en laat je niet gek maken.
sterkte
Tatiana

----------


## elf

> Elf, 
> Jij kent je eigen lichaam het beste, dus luister erna
> Bedenk dat er per dag zoeen 100 galoperatie prima verlopen.
> wat je hier leest zijn de uitzonderingen.
> Ga met een gerust hoofd die operatie in, en laat je niet gek maken.
> sterkte
> Tatiana



Dankje,
toch vrees ik dat ik er een beetje gek van word.
Heb élke nacht verschrikkelijke dromen dat de operatie niet goed verloopt, ...
Ik heb voornamelijk een bijna panische angst om tijdens de operatie te sterven..
Misschien een raar gedacht, maar heb vorige week een serie gezien waar een meisje tijdens de operatie stierf (toevallig was ze ook 19 jaar zoals mij...)
Denk dat ik me daar dus voornamelijk om zorgen maak.
Zij stierf tijdens de operatie zogezegt aan een longembolie (het was Ghost whisperer, dus niet bepaalt een ziekenhuisserie..)
Weet jij toevallig of dit kan gebeuren of weet je misschien waar ik zeker rekening mee moet houden op voorhand?
Groetjes

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Elf.

Ik ben iemand waarbij de operatie fout is gegaan met al de gevolgen van dien. 
Ik heb mijn verhaal hier neer gezet omdat ik op zoek was naar lotgenoten contact, zeker niet om mensen angstig voor deze operatie te maken.
Veel verhalen op dit soort forums zijn van mensen die vlak voor een ingreep zitten en hier meer over willen weten of bepaalde symptomen hebben en op zoek zijn naar antwoorden en mensen waarbij een ingreep fout is gegaan en die op zoek zijn naar lotgenoten. Veel minder kom je positieve verhalen tegen, als alles goed is gegaan ben je de ingreep meestal zo weer vergeten en post je niet op een forum. 
Je kunt nu eenmaal niet door blijven lopen met een ontstoken galblaas met stenen, dus hij zal er wel uit moeten. Weet dat de ingreep verre weg in de meeste gevallen goed gaat, minder dan 1 procent heeft een gal lekkage tot gevolg op jaar basis.
Laat je niet te veel beïnvloeden door tv series, zoek wat andere afleiding.
Luister na de operatie zoals Tatiana al zei naar je lichaam, die ken jij het beste.
Een operatie routine of niet hoe klein ook blijft een operatie, neem je rust.

Sterkte!

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## elf

> Hallo Elf.
> 
> Ik ben iemand waarbij de operatie fout is gegaan met al de gevolgen van dien. 
> Ik heb mijn verhaal hier neer gezet omdat ik op zoek was naar lotgenoten contact, zeker niet om mensen angstig voor deze operatie te maken.
> Veel verhalen op dit soort forums zijn van mensen die vlak voor een ingreep zitten en hier meer over willen weten of bepaalde symptomen hebben en op zoek zijn naar antwoorden en mensen waarbij een ingreep fout is gegaan en die op zoek zijn naar lotgenoten. Veel minder kom je positieve verhalen tegen, als alles goed is gegaan ben je de ingreep meestal zo weer vergeten en post je niet op een forum. 
> Je kunt nu eenmaal niet door blijven lopen met een ontstoken galblaas met stenen, dus hij zal er wel uit moeten. Weet dat de ingreep verre weg in de meeste gevallen goed gaat, minder dan 1 procent heeft een gal lekkage tot gevolg op jaar basis.
> Laat je niet te veel beïnvloeden door tv series, zoek wat andere afleiding.
> Luister na de operatie zoals Tatiana al zei naar je lichaam, die ken jij het beste.
> Een operatie routine of niet hoe klein ook blijft een operatie, neem je rust.
> ...


Hey,
dank je voor de steun!
ondertussen nog 4 dagen tot de operatie... Lees ondertussen veel verhalen van mensen dat tijdens de operatie een longembolie (of een ruiterembolie) hebben gekregen. Hebben jullie hier soms meer info rond? Of er een reëele kans is dat dit mij kan overkomen? Laatste dagen slaapt m'n been elke dag minstens 4 keer, en dan denk ik natuurlijk direct aan een bloedklonter dat zich kan gedragen als een embolie, dat dan een ruiterembolie wordt tijdens de operatie én uiteindelijk fataal kan zijn.
Sorry dat ik hier zo lastig en gestressed om doe, maar heb een enorme angst voor levensbedreigende dingen (endus operaties) en laat me hier elke dag toch een paar keer door van de kaart brengen...
groetjes

----------


## rob-angie

> Hey,
> dank je voor de steun!
> ondertussen nog 4 dagen tot de operatie... Lees ondertussen veel verhalen van mensen dat tijdens de operatie een longembolie (of een ruiterembolie) hebben gekregen. Hebben jullie hier soms meer info rond? Of er een reëele kans is dat dit mij kan overkomen? Laatste dagen slaapt m'n been elke dag minstens 4 keer, en dan denk ik natuurlijk direct aan een bloedklonter dat zich kan gedragen als een embolie, dat dan een ruiterembolie wordt tijdens de operatie én uiteindelijk fataal kan zijn.
> Sorry dat ik hier zo lastig en gestressed om doe, maar heb een enorme angst voor levensbedreigende dingen (endus operaties) en laat me hier elke dag toch een paar keer door van de kaart brengen...
> groetjes



Hoi hoi,
een galoperatie hoeft niet altijd met complicaties te zijn, mijn schoonvader en mijn zus hebben er helemaal geen last van gehad, ik daarentegen wel heel erg, en ik heb nog steeds erg veel last met bepaalde dingen wat ik eet..er blijft zich in je lichaam gal aanmaken en ik weet nog steeds niet waar dat heen wordt geloosd, ik denk naar mijn blaas, want iedere maand een blaasonsteking is ook niet fijn..heb ik echter nog nooit gehad, ja met wintertijden, maar niet hartje zomer.. :Mad:  Probeer naar je lichaam te luisteren, als ik die aanvallen toen had, had ik liever die aanvallen willen houden dan dat mijn galblaas werd verwijderd..want die aanvallen kwamen en gingen weer weg, nu leef ik iedere dag met pijn..met alles wat ik dus eet..

mocht je willen weten hoe of wat, mijn verhaal staat hier beschreven op deze site, het is vreselijk wat er is gebeurd..en wat er nu nog speelt..

Greetz Angela

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Angela.

Treffen we elkaar hier weer eens.
Deze operatie gaat in verreweg de meeste gevallen goed, na mij is bij familieleden van mij ook de galblaas verwijdert dit ging zonder problemen. Ik heb ze deze operatie zeker niet afgeraden. Mijn nicht had een galsteen klem in de galweg zitten en verging van de pijn, zij lag in het ziekenhuis waar het bij mij is mis gegaan, maar is voor het verwijderen van de galsteen via een ercp overgebracht naar het umcg. Een dag later is haar galblaas verwijderd in het streekziekenhuis alles is zonder problemen gegaan ze heeft nergens meer last van, wel is ze geopereerd door een andere chirurg. Nee, ik ben de laatste die haar bang wilde maken voor de operatie waar ze toch niet aan ontkwam.
Ik zal zelf nooit meer een laparoscopische operatie willen ondergaan door alles wat er gebeurt is, Ik heb liever dat de arts een optimaal beeld heeft van waar hij mee bezig is. Maar het schijnt dat er aan laparoscopische operaties veel minder risico’s zijn verbonden voor de patiënt, die knapt sneller op heeft een veel kleiner litteken, het is alleen anders (moeilijker?) opereren voor de chirurg.

Ik denk niet dat jouw blaasontstekingen met gal te maken heeft dit zijn twee 
gescheiden wegen volgens mij. Vocht komt via de nieren en urinewegen in de blaas terecht en gal word door de lever uitgescheiden en komt via de galblaas(die jij niet meer hebt)en galwegen in de 12 vingerige darm terecht.

Heb je al besloten of je met de Pals Groep in zee gaat?
Ik wacht nog steeds op de reactie van het ziekenhuis, wel heb ik gevraagd aan, consument en de zorg of er een termijn is waar binnen gereageerd moet worden. Die vier maanden die er worden gegeven zijn volgens mij meer een ongeschreven wet, het word in het algemeen gedaan maar het hoeft niet. Weer afwachten dus.

Hallo Elf.

Als het goed is heb de operatie inmiddels achter de rug.
Hoe is het gegaan, is het je een beetje meegevallen en hoe voel je je nu? 

Ik wens iedereen een fijn weekend toe.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## rob-angie

> Hallo Angela.
> 
> Treffen we elkaar hier weer eens.
> Deze operatie gaat in verreweg de meeste gevallen goed, na mij is bij familieleden van mij ook de galblaas verwijdert dit ging zonder problemen. Ik heb ze deze operatie zeker niet afgeraden. Mijn nicht had een galsteen klem in de galweg zitten en verging van de pijn, zij lag in het ziekenhuis waar het bij mij is mis gegaan, maar is voor het verwijderen van de galsteen via een ercp overgebracht naar het umcg. Een dag later is haar galblaas verwijderd in het streekziekenhuis alles is zonder problemen gegaan ze heeft nergens meer last van, wel is ze geopereerd door een andere chirurg. Nee, ik ben de laatste die haar bang wilde maken voor de operatie waar ze toch niet aan ontkwam.
> Ik zal zelf nooit meer een laparoscopische operatie willen ondergaan door alles wat er gebeurt is, Ik heb liever dat de arts een optimaal beeld heeft van waar hij mee bezig is. Maar het schijnt dat er aan laparoscopische operaties veel minder risicos zijn verbonden voor de patiënt, die knapt sneller op heeft een veel kleiner litteken, het is alleen anders (moeilijker?) opereren voor de chirurg.
> 
> Ik denk niet dat jouw blaasontstekingen met gal te maken heeft dit zijn twee 
> gescheiden wegen volgens mij. Vocht komt via de nieren en urinewegen in de blaas terecht en gal word door de lever uitgescheiden en komt via de galblaas(die jij niet meer hebt)en galwegen in de 12 vingerige darm terecht.
> 
> ...



Marga,

De pals groep beloofd niets goeds, ik heb het filmpje gekeken en het moet niet zijn dat de pals groep er beter van wordt..ze vragen 20% van de uitkering en dat is behoorlijk veel, je kan dan beter een letseladvocaat nemen
dan ben je ook goedkoper uit..

ik ben nu op zoek naar een letseladvocaat maar die zijn er niet veel en je moet vooruit betalen, terwijl je niet eens weet of je gaat winnen..

ik hou je op de hoogte, is het niet hier dan op hyves

liefs angela

----------


## Antonetta

Hallo Angela.

Als jij een letselschade advocaat gevonden heeft kan hij rechtsbijstand voor je aanvragen, je moet dan zelf een eigenbijdrage betalen deze is afhankelijk van je inkomen, de advocaat kan je hier zeker verder over informeren. Het kan voor komen dat de advocaat jou medische dossiers ten inzien wil geven aan een onafhankelijk adviseur, deze kosten komen er dan wel over heen, maar hier hoef je niet mee in te stemmen.
Een fijne dag.
Ik hoor weer van je.

Groetjes Marga.

----------


## tutte

Hallo allemaal 

Wie kan mij vertellen wat jullie symtomen zijn van pijn naar de galblaas ik ben hem een half jaar kwijt nu maar ik blijf een klopten enpompend gevoel in mijn rechet zij houden en het word de laatste tijd steeds erger echt niet prettig ik weeet niet wat ik er meer mee moet 

Groetjes natasja

----------


## thecla29

> DR.Rauws in het AMC!! De beste op dit gebied. Hij is schijnbaar ook de arts geweest van Pr. Bernard. Hij is ook heel aardig.
> Ik weet niet of hij ook zo ervaren is op het gebied van je vader natuurlijk maar ik weet wel dat hij heeeeel goed is en zowieso is het amc het beste ziekenhuis in Nederland op het gebied van Maag, darm, lever.
> succes!


Hier wil ik toch nog even op reageren. Ben 19oktober 2011 geopereerd, en daarna 8 weken in 4 ziekenhuizen tig keer geopereerd. En nu sterven mijn leversegmenten af. Maar wat ik eigenlijk even wil benadrukken wat hierboven werd vermeld.

DR Rauws en Dr Lameris van het AMC zijn echt geweldig, ik heb heel veel aan ze te danken. Geweldige artsen.
gr Thecla

----------

